# UPGRADE: Vodafone CableMax 1000 Mbit/s zum Preis von 200 Mbit/s



## RNG_AGESA (16. Februar 2020)

Vodafone CableMax ist offiziell: 1000 Mbit/s für dauerhaft 39,99 Euro
Für die Umstellung in den Tarif wird keine Wechselgebühr fällig.

Vodafone Kabel Deutschland: Kabel und DSL Internet & Telefon

YouTube


----------



## v3nom (16. Februar 2020)

Krasser Preis!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Februar 2020)

volle zustimmung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Februar 2020)

Würde ich direkt buchen wenn hier Kabel verfügbar wäre 

Bedauerlicherweise surfe ich fuer wesentlich höhere Kosten bei gleichzeitig 4x WENIGER Leistung bei der Telekom.


----------



## HisN (16. Februar 2020)

Ich versuche gerade rauszufinden was der Unterschied zu meinem 1GB RED-Tarif ist.
Nur die Fritzbox? Und das macht 15 Euro im Monat aus?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Februar 2020)

die angebote sind schon leicht verwirrend 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AVM Fritz!Box 6591 ist optional für 6,99 €/Monat buchbar


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2020)

Bei Bestandskunden siehts schlechter aus (wie üblich):
https://kabel.vodafone.de/static/media/Preisliste_Internet_Phone.pdf


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Februar 2020)

was meinst du damit lieber Incredible Alk?


----------



## NuVirus (16. Februar 2020)

bei mir gibts leider nicht mehr als 200Mbit Vodafone, dafür zahl ich auch nicht den Normalpreis davon


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> was meinst du damit lieber Incredible Alk?



Beispiel:
Neukunde Red Internet+Phone 1000 Down 50 Up --> 50€/Monat
Bestandskunde Red Internet+Phone 1000 Down 50 Up --> 70€/Monat 

Manche der Tarife werden Bestandskunden auch gar nicht angeboten da man normalerweise nicht zu einem günstigeren wechseln kann. Bedeutet wenn ich von meinen 500 MBit für 50€ auf den neuen 500 MBit für 40€ (oder 43€ mit 50 MBit Upload-Option) wechseln wollte geht das nicht ohne weiteres bzw. nur am Ende meiner aktuellen Vertragslaufzeit. Sowas steht in den Werbeblättchen natürlich nicht dabei, das kriegste dann vom Kundenberater am Telefon erzählt.

Kurz: Mein Vertrag für den ich seit Jahren 50 im Monat zahle gibts für Neukunden aktuell für 7€ weniger, ich kann aber nicht zu diesem wechseln weil... er 7€ weniger kostet. Ich müsste meinen kündigen zum Ende der vertragslaufzeit und einen neuen abschließen. Mit allem Bremborium und Genudel dafür.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Februar 2020)

[]





			
				the_haury schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab: Der Tarif kann laut Bestellhotline heute noch nicht gebucht werden. Erst ab morgen, und angeblich für alle Neu- und Bestandskunden. Auch wenn ihr im neuen Tarif weniger zahlen würdet!
> Ich wollte dann auf Gigabit wechseln, als der Tarif bei mir verfügbar wurde (vor 1 oder 2 Jahren), und da wurde mir nur gesagt, dass ich einen Altvertrag habe, und den zuerst manuell kündigen muss, damit ich wechseln kann. Mein Vertrag ist angeblich so alt, dass der im System nicht umgestellt werden kann. Ich kann dann entweder warten, bis der Altvertrag ausgelaufen ist, und dann den neuen buchen, oder solange doppelt zahlen, bis der alte ausgelaufen ist....
> Hab dann jetzt gerade wieder bei der Bestellhotline angerufen, und die haben nur gesagt, dass der Tarif heute noch nicht zum Buchen freigeschaltet ist, sondern erst ab morgen. Hab der dann alles erklärt, und die hat am Telefon keinen Grund gefunden warum ich nicht wechseln könnte. Ich soll dann ab morgen nochmal anrufen, wenn der Tarif zum Buchen freigeschaltet ist, und dann sollte hoffentlich alles funktionieren
> Und auch auf meine Rückfrage, weil ich dann weniger zahlen würde, hiess es nur kein Problem. Der Tarif ist angeblich für alle Neu- und Bestandskunden laut der Dame am Telefon.
> ...


werde die geschichte in jedem fall weiter verfolgen.


----------



## robbe (16. Februar 2020)

Also kurz und knapp, der Tarif ist für ALLE buchbar. Selbst wenn man vorher mehr bezahlt hat, kann man direkt auf diesen Tarif "Downgraden". Vodafone Kunden können seit heute bestellen, UM Kunden ab morgen.  Wer nicht in einem Gigabitgebiet wohnt, bekommt zunächst 500Mbit und kann später auf 1000 hochstufen. 
Die Aktion läuft wahrscheinlich bis April.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Februar 2020)

was fängt man eigentlich so mit 1gbit an? xD 
YouTube


----------



## fipS09 (16. Februar 2020)

Mehh bei mir nur 500 Mbit/s verfügbar


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei Bestandskunden siehts schlechter aus (wie üblich):


Treue Kunden, wie wir, sind halt die Angesch ... .


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Februar 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Treue Kunden, wie wir, sind halt die Angesch ... .



So wie ich das verstehe ist das auch für Bestandskunden möglich.


----------



## HisN (16. Februar 2020)

Habs gerade getestet. Hab meinen Red1000 auf CableMax1000 umgestellt. 3 Klicks im Userprofil. Bin gespannt.


----------



## pedi (17. Februar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> was fängt man eigentlich so mit 1gbit an? xD
> YouTube



lieber haben wie brauchen.
ist doch wie beim auto-lieber 200 ps, als nur 100.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. Februar 2020)

zu 5x mehr leistung, zum selben preis, sage ich auch nicht nein  

ist die VF Station wirklich so unterirdisch? 


			
				 connect Ausgabe: 1/2020 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Messbetrieb lief die Box bisweilen instabil, die erzielten Datenraten waren aber gut. Bei der Ausstattung zeigt sie jedoch größere Lücken.





			
				 PCgo Ausgabe: 3/2020 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vodafone-Router macht einen etwas unfertigen Eindruck – nicht nur mangels Software-Unterstützung für die verbaute USB-3.1-Buchse.





> zwar meist volle Geschwindigkeit bringt, dafür aber mehrfach täglich ganz aussteigt, was vorher mit der Fritzbox und 200-Anschluss fast nie passierte. Das VF-Kundenportal ist mit vielen Fehlern behaftet, so zeigen die Internet-Einstellungen immer Fehler und beim managen der Telefonnummern erfolgt stets ein Absturz. Giga TV ist nicht stabil und verliert ständig die Internet-Verbindung trotz LAN-Kabels.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. Februar 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> lieber haben wie brauchen.
> ist doch wie beim auto-lieber 200 ps, als nur 100.



Ja, solange mich die 200ps nicht mehr kosten.... Klar. 

Wenn die 200ps allerdings auch nur den geringsten Aufpreis bedeuten: lieber nur bezahlen was man braucht.

Bei meinen Eltern ist auch 250mbit buchbar von der Telekom, es ist aber jetzt doch nur ein 100mbit Anschluss geworden weil die nicht mehr brauchen und die höheren Varianten teurer sind. 

Und selbst zu den 100mbit müsste ich die erst überreden weil es eigentlich auch 16mbit tun.

Das einzige Argument was gezogen hat: anstatt 40€ pro Monat wie bei der Telekom fuer 50mbit bisher, zahlen zie jetzt nur noch 32€ fuer die 100mbit bei 1und1 inkl. kostenlosem TV Packet.
Kann die Satellitenschüssel auch endlich weg.


----------



## Matusalem (17. Februar 2020)

Bei aller Begeisterung daran denken:

1. Man sitzt über Kabel-Internet in der Regel hinter einem CG-NAT. Sprich nur eine private IPv4 und ist per IPv4 nicht aus dem Internet erreichbar. Braucht nicht jeder, aber wer es braucht hat Probleme.

2. Die Uplink Datenrate ist inzwischen ebenfalls extrem wichtig. Hier bekommt auch mit 1Gbit/s Downlink nur 40Mbit/s im Uplink. Und das bis zu. Im Produktinformationsblatt ist vermerkt das es auf 15Mbit/s heruntergehen kann. Manche haben mit Kabel auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das selbst die minimalen Datenraten noch locker unterboten werden.

3. 1Gbit/s nützt wenig wenn nicht das eigene Netzwerk auf Draht ist. Wer per WLAN/PowerLine ins Netz geht hat bremst sich meistens hier aus.

4. Tatsächlich auch an den zu verwendenden Router denken. Hat man keine Ansprüche dann ist alles gut. Doch wenn man einen eigenen Router verwendet oder eine Modem + Router Kombination der gibt einiges an Geld für den Router, bzw. im zweiten Fall zusätzlich für höheren Energieverbrauch aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Februar 2020)

1.) Ist mir wurscht^^
2.) Ich hatte die versprochenen 50 MBit Upload 24/7 immer - und hab sie außerhalb von Speedtests niemals annähernd gebraucht. Wenn man kein Cloudnutzer oder Streamer ist  ists ziemlich egal wie hoch der Upload ist oder anders gesagt ob ich nen 10 MB eMail-Anhang jetzt in 2 oder 4 Sekunden verschicken kann macht die Kuh nicht fett.
3.) Das GBit schaffe ich nicht ganz in der Praxis (WLan durch 2 Wände^^) aber ca. 850 MBit/s gehen vom Router zu diesem PC hier (getestet per Datentransfer zum USB-Stick im Router) Aber du hast Recht, derartige Datenraten über WLan zu übertragen ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, vor allem weil die allerallermeisten User keinen 300€-WLAN-Bomber an Router verwenden sondern (so meine Erfahrung) meist uralte Fritzen die froh sind wenn sie 20 MBit schaffen. Also DOWN, nicht Up! 
4.) Eben, siehe Punkt 3. Wenn ich mirn fetten Netgear da hinstelle und auch die passenden dicken Antennen als PCIe-Karte einbaue klappt das mit den Hunderten an MBit WLAN, die 50€-Fritze und der 5€-USB-Stick sehen natürlich alt aus.


Man solls nicht für möglich halten, Vodafone ist bereit mir statt bisherigen 500/50 für 50€ die 500/25 für 40€ anzubieten und behauptet ich müsste rein gar nichts selbst tun (kein Routerwechsel, nix). Das halte ich für eine glatte Lüge, ich wette ne Kiste dass Ende der Woche ne Box mit nem neuen Router ankommt (hoffentlich, denn der Vertragsinhaber wohnt seit Jahren nicht mehr hier - kriegen sie aber nicht gepeilt das umzustellen) und ich den alten zurücksenden soll. Es bleibt spannend. Wenn ich spontan mal einige Tage oder Wochen nicht hier zu finden bin - ihr wisst dann warum...


----------



## mardsis (17. Februar 2020)

Leider kann man einen Business-Vertrag online nicht mehr auf einen Home-Vertrag umstellen. Ich könnte auf Gigabit wechseln, dann aber für 59,49€ im Monat. Witzigerweise gibt es keine Zwischenstufe die sich lohnen könnte, also beispielsweise 200 MBit für einen guten Preis oder so - alle Verträge kosten mehr als 41,64€ monatlich, die ich für 100MBit zahle.

Habe damals primär auf den Business Vertrag gewechselt wegen der FritzBox 6591 und der garantierten 24h Entstörzeit (nachdem wir hier 6 Tage ohne Internet saßen). Im Prinzip brauche ich die Bandbreite aber auch nicht. 200MBit waren damals schon ganz nett, aber selbst mit 100 komme ich gut klar. Von daher für mich verkraftbar.


----------



## pedi (18. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Ist mir wurscht^^
> 2.) Ich hatte die versprochenen 50 MBit Upload 24/7 immer - und hab sie außerhalb von Speedtests niemals annähernd gebraucht. Wenn man kein Cloudnutzer oder Streamer ist  ists ziemlich egal wie hoch der Upload ist oder anders gesagt ob ich nen 10 MB eMail-Anhang jetzt in 2 oder 4 Sekunden verschicken kann macht die Kuh nicht fett.
> 3.) Das GBit schaffe ich nicht ganz in der Praxis (WLan durch 2 Wände^^) aber ca. 850 MBit/s gehen vom Router zu diesem PC hier (getestet per Datentransfer zum USB-Stick im Router) Aber du hast Recht, derartige Datenraten über WLan zu übertragen ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit, vor allem weil die allerallermeisten User keinen 300€-WLAN-Bomber an Router verwenden sondern (so meine Erfahrung) meist uralte Fritzen die froh sind wenn sie 20 MBit schaffen. Also DOWN, nicht Up!
> 4.) Eben, siehe Punkt 3. Wenn ich mirn fetten Netgear da hinstelle und auch die passenden dicken Antennen als PCIe-Karte einbaue klappt das mit den Hunderten an MBit WLAN, die 50€-Fritze und der 5€-USB-Stick sehen natürlich alt aus.
> ...



ich habe heute auch gewechselt, sind 10,- € weniger im monat.
die haben gesehen, dass ich die 6591 habe, wird daher nichts rausgeschickt, so der kundenbetreuer.


----------



## Slezer (18. Februar 2020)

Oh man bin hin und her gerissen. Ich zahle momentan 28€ für 100mbit. Wärem "nur" 12€ mehr im Monat. Mist verdammt. Aber wenn man sieht wie groß die Spiele werden dann wird mir schlecht mit meiner 100er Leitung

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Oh man bin hin und her gerissen. Ich zahle momentan 28€ für 100mbit. Wärem "nur" 12€ mehr im Monat. Mist verdammt. Aber wenn man sieht wie groß die Spiele werden dann wird mir schlecht mit meiner 100er Leitung
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Selbst wenn 1x im jar ein ausnahnetitel mit 100gbyte+ erscheint:

Da laedt man mit stabilen 100mbit in etwas mehr als 2 Stunden runter. Finde das alles andere als schlimm, zumal solche Titel mit solchen grossen eher die Ausnahme sind. 

Und in der next-gen werden die Spiele nicht viel bedeutend grosser, denn die werden auf den Konsolen nach wie vor auf blue ray disks passen. 

Musst halt selber entscheiden ob die 12€ mehr im Monat und damit 150€ im Jahr es wert sind, deine Wartezeit beim Gaming Download zu kuerzen.

Ich werde meinen 250mbit Anschluss bei der Telekom demnächst wohl downgraden auf einen 100mbit Anschluss bei 1und1..... Und damit jeden Monat knapp 15€ sparen.... Da lass ich den PC alle paar Monate doch gerne mal 2 Stunden laden und gehe so lange raus Fahrrad fahren, kochen, die Steuererklärung machen, zocken, lernen was auch immer...... 

Die Preise sind in Deutschland eh frech, habe mir vorgenommen das nicht mehr zu unterstützen. 

Ggf. Wechsel ich auch zu Vodafone, da kann ich bei einem voraussichtlich anstehenden Wohnungswechsel über kurz oder lang dann direkt auf Kabel wechseln auch wenn der DSL Vertrag noch läuft.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Februar 2020)

hier stand müll


----------



## claster17 (18. Februar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ist die VF Station wirklich so unterirdisch?



Ja, ist sie.
Verbindungsabbrüche gab es im Schnitt einmal täglich.
Das WLAN ist eine absolute Zumutung. Mein Handy lag direkt neben der Box und die Bandbreite im 5GHz-Netz hat zwischen 20-400 Mbit/s geschwankt, mit Tendenz nach unten. Zum Glück hatte ich noch meine Fritzbox 7590, wodurch die Bandbreite bei nahezu konstanten fast 500 MBit/s lag (mehr kann mein Handy nicht).
Fernsehen nutze ich nicht.
Telefon oder USB hab ich nicht getestet, weil ich die Schrottbox sofort auf Bridge-Mode gestellt und somit zum reinen Modem degradiert hatte.

Seit die Fritzbox 6660 im Einsatz ist, gab es auch keine Verbindungsabbrüche mehr und evtl. bilde ich mir ein, dass die Bandbreite noch einen Ticken höher ist.



Matusalem schrieb:


> 2. Die Uplink Datenrate ist inzwischen ebenfalls extrem wichtig. Hier bekommt auch mit 1Gbit/s Downlink nur 40Mbit/s im Uplink. Und das bis zu. Im Produktinformationsblatt ist vermerkt das es auf 15Mbit/s heruntergehen kann. Manche haben mit Kabel auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das selbst die minimalen Datenraten noch locker unterboten werden.



Ja, der Vertrag bietet bis zu 1000/50, aber auch mindestens 600/15. Es kommt auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Wenn die Mindestbandbreite unterschritten wird, kommt Vodafone ziemlich zügig mit Gutschriften an, wenn man mit fristloser Kündigung droht.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Selbst wenn 1x im jar ein ausnahnetitel mit 100gbyte+ erscheint:
> 
> Da laedt man mit stabilen 100mbit in etwas mehr als 2 Stunden runter. Finde das alles andere als schlimm, zumal solche Titel mit solchen grossen eher die Ausnahme sind.



Seit ich Gbit habe, denke ich ganz anders darüber. Dauerte es mit 100 Mbit noch zwei Stunden, so ist das Spiel jetzt schon nach einer Sitzung auf dem Klo fertig geladen. Dadurch, dass die meisten Spiele in unter zehn Minuten heruntergeladen werden können, entsteht eine ganz andere Herangehensweise.


----------



## tandel (18. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Oh man bin hin und her gerissen. Ich zahle momentan 28€ für 100mbit. Wärem "nur" 12€ mehr im Monat. Mist verdammt. Aber wenn man sieht wie groß die Spiele werden dann wird mir schlecht mit meiner 100er Leitung


Geht mir auch so, hab 120/12 für 25€. Bin hin- und her gerissen und suche nach guten Gründe, das zu buchen.

1000/50 für 40€, das ist wirklich ein guter Preis. Ich hätte aber lieber noch mehr Upload für meine Cloudsicherungen und für die 180€ Aufpreis pro Jahr kann man sich auch schöne Sachen kaufen, die man eigentlich nicht so wirklich braucht.

Ich sehe das aber wie @warawarewiiu
Auch wenn die Größe von Games Richtung 100 GB marschiert, das ist in ca. 2h geladen mit 100 Mbit/s. Damit kann ich leben. Das wird erst ab 200-500 GB wieder ungemütlich.

Die einzige Situation, in der es wirklich schneller gehen sollte ist, wenn man spontan mit den alten Zockerkollegen zufällig einen der sehr knappen gemeinsamen Zeitslots findet und dann entweder noch 2h spielen kann oder der Download erst dann fertig ist, wenn alle schon wieder ihren beruflichen und familiären Verpflichtungen nachkommen müssen.
Für 180€ im Jahr kann man sich aber auch SSD Kapazität und Games kaufen und die schon mal für solche Fälle vorhalten.

Uff, das ist sehr konstruiert, ich finde wirklich keinen Grund für mich


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Februar 2020)

Ich habe jetzt auch umgestellt, Bestandskunden zahlen den selben Preis wie Neukunden.
Allerdings wird bei mir auch nicht mehr möglich sein als 500Mbit (momentan habe ich 400Mbit).
Ist mir aber Wumpe da ich jetzt weniger zahle als vorher


----------



## Slezer (18. Februar 2020)

Freut mich das andere die gleichen "first-world-problems" haben. Ich denke ich spare mir die 150€. Denke das bei mir sowieso nie die 1000 ankommen und nachher ärgere ich mich wieder

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (18. Februar 2020)

Es gibt User die für ein paar lumpige €uro im Monat (quasi n Zehner) auf 1Gbit (tlw. von 100Mbit!) aufrüsten könnten, und die dann noch lange überlegen? 

Ich würde sofort 100€/Monat für 1Gbit bezahlen, aber ich muß mit VDSL (hier max. 100Mbit Down, 40Mbit Up) auskommen...

Die Welt ist so ungerecht...


----------



## Bongripper666 (18. Februar 2020)

Nettes Angebot. War selber jahrelang mit KD/VF Kabel (400/40) sehr zufrieden. An meiner aktuellen Adresse gibt es nur das grottige PYÜR (400/20) via Kabel. Dafür habe ich jetzt FTTB Glasfaser (300/60) von M-net, will mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Februar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> aber ich muß mit VDSL (hier max. 100Mbit Down, 40Mbit Up) auskommen...



Wir teilen irgendwie öfters das gleiche Schicksal 
Theoretisch würden sogar 500Mbit gehen, aber das Kabel endet im Keller und da es ein Mehrfamilienhaus ist (und uns grade die EG-Wohnungen nicht gehören), kannst auch nicht mal eben das Kabel ziehen


----------



## The_Senrex (18. Februar 2020)

Ich zahle jetzt im Moment 45€ für Vodafone 200Mbit.
Ist aber bereits gekündigt und ab Mai wird dann der neue Vertrag bei Vodafone gemacht.
Weiß zwar noch nicht ob die bis dahin bei uns die 1Gbit erschlossen haben, denn gerade liegt es wohl bei 500Mbit, aber wieso sollte ich mir die 5€ nicht sparen und dabei noch schnelleres Inernet haben


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Freut mich das andere die gleichen "first-world-problems" haben. Ich denke ich spare mir die 150€. Denke das bei mir sowieso nie die 1000 ankommen und nachher ärgere ich mich wieder
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk



Welche 150€?
Du stellst um und fertig. 
Ich spare 10 Euro im Monat und habe schnelleres Internet, warum sollte ich das nicht nehmen?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Februar 2020)

der moment an dem +/- 60mbit egal sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tandel (18. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche 150€?
> Du stellst um und fertig.
> Ich spare 10 Euro im Monat und habe schnelleres Internet, warum sollte ich das nicht nehmen?



Na die 150€ die man pro Jahr mehr bezahlt gegenüber dem aktuellen Vertrag. Bei mir wären das sogar 180€ pro Jahr, da ich für 120/12 25€ pro Monat zahle.
Wer damit sogar Geld spart, muss wohl kaum lange überlegen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es gibt User die für ein paar lumpige €uro im Monat (quasi n Zehner) auf 1Gbit (tlw. von 100Mbit!) aufrüsten könnten, und die dann noch lange überlegen?



Ja, die Welt ist ungerecht 
Ich überlege auch gerade, was ich damit alles noch schneller laden könnte, aber mir fällt auch da nichts ein. Die aktuellen 120 Mbit/s muss ich mir nur mit meiner Frau teilen, die ist mit einem Stream und Handyspielchen zufrieden, nicht mal da gibt es einen Engpass.

Gäbe es 100 Mbit/s Upload oder mehr, würde ich nicht lange nachdenken. 
Meine Backups schiebe ich regelmäßig in die Cloud, momentan rödelt das NAS halt 1,5 Tage für die ca. 200GB, mit 50 Mbit/s  wären es dann "nur" noch 9h, auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vodafone ist bereit mir statt bisherigen 500/50 für 50€ die 500/25 für 40€ anzubieten und behauptet ich müsste rein gar nichts selbst tun (kein Routerwechsel, nix). Das halte ich für eine glatte Lüge, ich wette ne Kiste dass Ende der Woche ne Box mit nem neuen Router ankommt (hoffentlich, denn der Vertragsinhaber wohnt seit Jahren nicht mehr hier - kriegen sie aber nicht gepeilt das umzustellen) und ich den alten zurücksenden soll. Es bleibt spannend.



Um das zu updaten - NATÜRLICH haben sie entgegen der telefonischen Angaben doch nen Router losgeschickt - und das selbstverständlich an den falschen Empfänger. Ich hab nix anderes erwartet, die verkacken sowas halt zuverlässig obwohl man ihnen schon nen Tag vorher am Telefon sagt was schieflaufen wird. Ohne Quatsch ich hab dem Kerl gesagt "Wenn Sie doch nen Router schicken obwohl Sie das angeblich nicht machen schicken sie ihn NICHT an XXX sondern an mich". "Nein, wir schicken keinen neuen Router".
Und was passiert? Neuer Router an XXX. 

Wie auch immer - der alte Router geht ja noch. Den neuen besorge ich dann halt vom falschen Empfänger.


----------



## Kelemvor (18. Februar 2020)

Gestern ging ja die Unitymedia Seite nicht, und irgendwie hab ich mir schon gedacht das wieder was böses passiert...und Zack, 
seit heute ist unitymedia Geschichte. Mein Link geht direkt auf die Vodafone Seite.
Mein Unitymedia Link funktioniert und ich versuche die tollen neuen Angebote zu sichten/mit meinem 250er Vertrag zu vergleichen.

Hab ich mir fein gedacht, aber nicht mit Vodafone: uuups, wir sind vom Anstumr soooo überrascht. Online gehts leider nicht. Bitte rufen sie einen Kundenberater an.....

Den  Spass hatte ich schon, und 3 achso tolle Wechsel im Nachhienein wieder storniert, weil meine aktuellen Konditionen denen nicht so wirklich passten.
Ich schleppe seit dem ersten 3-play Angebot 2 kostenlose Simkarten mit im Paket. und mit jedem Wechsel wo solche SIMkarten drin sind, geht der Preis sofort hoch.


Ok,, mal sehen wie lange sie mir den 250Mbit Altvertrag noch lassen. 

PS: Wechsel auf den 1000er Tarif geht laut Vodafone.de nicht, weil an meiner Adresse kein Unitymedia Anschluss liegt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Februar 2020)

Bis heute Nachmittag ging alles noch auf der Homepage, aber momentan wird denen anscheinend die Bude eingerannt 
Auf Twitter geht bei Unitymedia/Vodafone auch die Post ab, da scheinen so einige wechseln zu wollen.
Heute morgen habe ich ja auch gewechselt, weiß einer wie lange das ungefähr dauert ? Geräte brauchen die eigentlich keine zu schicken, hab ja alles schon da, den Router können die auch gerne behalten


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Februar 2020)

So bestellt, Mo techniker-termin zum Di bestätigt xD


----------



## pedi (18. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um das zu updaten - NATÜRLICH haben sie entgegen der telefonischen Angaben doch nen Router losgeschickt - und das selbstverständlich an den falschen Empfänger. Ich hab nix anderes erwartet, die verkacken sowas halt zuverlässig obwohl man ihnen schon nen Tag vorher am Telefon sagt was schieflaufen wird. Ohne Quatsch ich hab dem Kerl gesagt "Wenn Sie doch nen Router schicken obwohl Sie das angeblich nicht machen schicken sie ihn NICHT an XXX sondern an mich". "Nein, wir schicken keinen neuen Router".
> Und was passiert? Neuer Router an XXX.
> 
> Wie auch immer - der alte Router geht ja noch. Den neuen besorge ich dann halt vom falschen Empfänger.


da bin ich dann mal neugierig, ob ich auch einen bekomme.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Februar 2020)

Zwei Sachen stören mich an diesem Angebot: 

1) Man hat noch immer nur 50Mbit/s Upload. Das sind ganze 25% mehr als ich über meine Kupferleitung habe. 

2) Nur weil an der Leitung nun Vodafone statt UnityMedia steht, wird sich die Qualität nicht gleich verbessert haben. Wie stabil kommen die 1Gbit/s denn an? Wie regelmäßig sind Ausfälle?
Vielleicht hat sich ja wenigstens die Support-Hotline etwas verbessert ...


----------



## pedi (18. Februar 2020)

1: ja
2: kann man so generell nicht beantworten. hier im ländlichen unterallgäu kommen die 1Gbit/s stabil 24/7 an. wie das in ballungszentren aussieht weiß ich nicht.
ausfälle hatte ich so gut wie nie. der letzte war vor 2 jahren, die leitung war abgesoffen. wurde am nächsten tag, war ein freitag, innerhalb von 2 stunden von der baggermannschaft behoben.
mit dem support bin ich absolut zufrieden, nie probleme. bin jetzt über 10 jahre bei VF, oder damals KD.
also ich bin mit VF rundrum zufrieden.
im IN liest man viel negatives, was logisch ist. die, die zufrieden sind schreiben das nicht, es sind nur die, die probleme haben, sollte man also nicht überbewerten. was auf alle anbieter zutrifft.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2020)

Das ist schön zu hören. 
Ich wollte mal eine Leitung bei UnityMedia anmieten, und der Support war der absolute Horror. 

Bin jetztendlich bei Telekom Deutschland gelandet. Deren Hotline ist 24/7 besetzt, ich hatte noch nie mehr als 30sek. Wartezeit, und sie garantieren mir jeden Ausfall innerhalb von 8 Stunden zu beheben. Leider hatte ich noch keine Ausfälle


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das ist schön zu hören.
> Ich wollte mal eine Leitung bei UnityMedia anmieten, und der Support war der absolute Horror.



Vor zwei Wochen ca. hatte ich meinen ersten zwei Stunden langen Ausfall im Unitymedia Netz, ansonsten liegen die 250 Mbit/s bei mir immer an, kommt natürlich drauf an wo man wohnt.
Aber zumindest kann ich dir sagen das es mit der Supporthotline eigentlich keine Probleme (mehr?) gibt, hatte um 5 Uhr morgens nach 2 Minuten einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon um die Störung zu melden.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2020)

Nun, das ist bei mir auch 5 Jahre her, wie ich gerade ungläubig nachgerechnet habe.  Schön, dass sie die Zeit genutzt haben, etwas aufzuholen.


----------



## pedi (19. Februar 2020)

bei der telekom war ich, bevor KD hier internet anbot.
war auch zufrieden, gab damals nur DSL-Light. KD kam gleich mit 32000. war dann keine frage.
die störungshotline bei VF ist auch 24/7 erreichbar, ich denke, das ist bei jedem anbieter so.
TK hier VDSL 50
VF 1 Gbit/s


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2020)

Ich wäre immernoch bei der Telekom wenn am neuen Wohnort mehr als 16k möglich gewesen wäre. War dort Jahre lang zufriedener Kunde und muss zugeben das ich erst ziemlichen Schiss hatte das ich Probleme mit dem Kabelnetz haben werde.


----------



## claster17 (19. Februar 2020)

Der Speedtest von WieIstMeineIP liefert mir etwas fragwürdige Ergebnisse, die mir fast nach Rechenfehler stinken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ookla-Speedtest zu einem lokalen Server:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Laut Vodafone-Speedtest sind es 1106,10 Mbit/s / 51,46 Mbit/s / 20 ms
Die Fritzbox meldet in der Übersicht ↓ 1150 Mbit/s↑ 56,7 Mbit/s.


----------



## robbe (19. Februar 2020)

Die Speedtests sind schon allein deswegen unrealistisch, weil die Lan Schnittstelle solche Datenraten garnicht hergibt.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen stören mich an diesem Angebot:
> 
> 1) Man hat noch immer nur 50Mbit/s Upload. Das sind ganze 25% mehr als ich über meine Kupferleitung habe.
> 
> ...



1) Kabel ist auch bloß Kupfer. Am Upload tut sich solange nichts, bis dieser technisch endlich mal weiter entwickelt wird (Erweiterung der Frequenzen, Umstieg auf Docsis 3.1)
Da ist bei allen Anbietern seit 10 Jahren nichts passiert.


----------



## claster17 (19. Februar 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Die Speedtests sind schon allein deswegen unrealistisch, weil die Lan Schnittstelle solche Datenraten garnicht hergibt.



Fritzbox und PC sind mit 2,5G verbunden.


----------



## robbe (19. Februar 2020)

Acsho, dann spinnt nur Wieistmeineip rum.


----------



## Querillia (19. Februar 2020)

Also wir Sparen jetzt 30€ im vergleich zu dem was wir Vorher hatten von Unitymedia und die Box kam heute an. und was soll ich sagen die Leistung kommt an.  vorhin am Router im Wohnzimmer mit Handy speedtest gemacht. 
Jetzt will ich auch in meinem Zimmer die Leistung haben vom Wlan da kommt über dem Connectboost nur noch 60k an. das ist etwas wenig im vergleich zu 1Gbit.


----------



## kC0pter (19. Februar 2020)

Das traurige ist leider, dass es immer noch kein Glasfaser ist ...


----------



## robbe (19. Februar 2020)

Und was versprichst du dir von Glasfaser statt Kabel außer vielleicht höheren Upload, den 99% der Leute nicht brauchen?

Glasfaser macht dort Sinn, wo bisher garkein oder nur langsames Internet möglich ist. Da wo jetzt ein gut ausgebautes Kabelnetz liegt, wäre Glasfaser nur ein Nice to have.


----------



## tandel (19. Februar 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Und was versprichst du dir von Glasfaser statt Kabel außer vielleicht höheren Upload, den 99% der Leute nicht brauchen?



" Brauchen" ist immer so relativ.

Gib den Leuten die Möglichkeit, sehr einfach und sicher  Cloud Backups zu erstellen. Kein Chaos aus optischen Datenträgern und externen Festplatten mehr, sondern jeden Tag die eignen Daten verschlüsselt in die Cloud syncen. Ich bin da ja leidensfähig, aber 100 GB und mehr mit 12 Mbit/s hochzuladen, das ist einfach nicht gut.

Auch Videotelefonie ist immer noch nicht so richtig verbreitet, u.a. weil die Bildqualität noch zu schlecht ist. Auf Skypefricklei am Handy oder PC hat Opa&Oma keine Lust, da reicht dann das Telefon. Könnten sie per Sprachbefehl eine knackscharfes 4k/60FPS Videotelefonie auf dem WohnzimmerTV  starten, sieht die Welt schon anders aus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Februar 2020)

tandel schrieb:


> " Brauchen" ist immer so relativ.
> 
> Gib den Leuten die Möglichkeit, sehr einfach und sicher  Cloud Backups zu erstellen. Kein Chaos aus optischen Datenträgern und externen Festplatten mehr, sondern jeden Tag die eignen Daten verschlüsselt in die Cloud syncen. Ich bin da ja leidensfähig, aber 100 GB und mehr mit 12 Mbit/s hochzuladen, das ist einfach nicht gut.
> 
> Auch Videotelefonie ist immer noch nicht so richtig verbreitet, u.a. weil die Bildqualität noch zu schlecht ist. Auf Skypefricklei am Handy oder PC hat Opa&Oma keine Lust, da reicht dann das Telefon. Könnten sie per Sprachbefehl eine knackscharfes 4k/60FPS Videotelefonie auf dem WohnzimmerTV  starten, sieht die Welt schon anders aus.



- Es sind keine 12mbit bei Kabel sondern 40 bis 50 MBit. 
- Wer laedt denn jeden Tag 100gb in die cloud? Otto normal wird lediglich beim syncen einige geänderte Word Dokumente und paar Bilder und handyvideos haben. Das sind doch keine 50mbyte am  Tag die das Handy syncen kann während man mehrere Stunden zu Hause sowieso im WLAN ist
-4k@60fps videotelefoni wird auch ganz hervorragend mit 40 bis 50mbit funktionieren.


Diese ganzen Szenarios, warum man denn unbedingt mehr als 50mbit upload braucht, wirken so arg gekünstelt und am Leben vorbei inszeniert das es nicht feierlich ist.

Und bis denn wirklich mal irgendwas dieser gekeunstelten Szenarios Eintritt, ist durch Optimierung und neuen docsis Standard sowieso locker mehr als 300mbit bei Kabel im upload drin.


----------



## HisN (19. Februar 2020)

<-- ist ja schon umgeschaltet.
Weiter 112MB/sec down (1150Mbit) und 56Mbit up.
Kommen die ganze Zeit an.

Ich liebe die 52Mbit Up. Ich brauche Videos nicht runterrechnen wenn ich sie bei YT hochlade (4K@60FPS sind große Dateien bei 130Mbit). Kann gerne noch schneller werden.
Ich weiß, ist künstlich inszeniert.
Wenn mein Sohn meint zu Streamen auf YT mit 25Mbit bleiben mir wenigstens noch weitere 25Mbit zum Upload oder zum Streamen. Spätestens wenn der 2. alt genug ist um am Computer zu sitzen wird es eng.


----------



## tandel (19. Februar 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> - Wer laedt denn jeden Tag 100gb in die cloud? Otto normal wird lediglich beim syncen einige geänderte Word Dokumente und paar Bilder und handyvideos haben. Das sind doch keine 50mbyte am  Tag die das Handy syncen kann während man mehrere Stunden zu Hause sowieso im WLAN ist



Ich lege regelmäßig Images der vier Systemplatten der Rechner hier im Haushalt aufs NAS als Backup neben der Einzelsynchronisation der Nutzerdateien. Wenn hier eine Systemplatte abraucht, dann stecke ich eine neue SSD rein, spiele das Image zurück und weiter geht es.
Diese Images lade ich ab und zu auch in die Cloud als zusätzliche Sicherung. Neben den persönlichen Daten ist doch die gesamte Konfiguration und die installierten Programme wichtig.

Klar ist das für Otto Normal noch keine Option, weil dazu extra Software notwendig ist, mit der man Backup Jobs anlegen kann und ein NAS, das ebenfalls per Job die >100 GB über den Flaschenhals in die Cloud pumpt. Gefrickel, das sich aufgrund der aktuellen Bandbreitensituation niemand antut.
In heutiger Zeit sind es übrigens die Otto Normals, die mit 500€ Drohnen und Handys 4k60FPS Videos drehen und Fotos schießen und damit gewaltige Mengen an Daten erzeugen.




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> -4k@60fps videotelefoni wird auch ganz hervorragend mit 40 bis 50mbit funktionieren.



Wenn halt nicht gerade ein Upload ansteht oder ein VOD Stream mit 100 Mbit/s (ich hoffe, dass die sehr bescheidene Bildqualität der VOD Streams langsam mal hochgefahren wird) läuft, der natürlich auch Upload verursacht.


Die Cloud sollte man nicht nur mit den kommerziellen Cloudanbietern gleichsetzen. Im Interesse des Datenschutzes wäre es viel interessanter, solche Cloudlösungen im privaten Bereich zu realisieren. Da schieb ich dann bei der Verwandschaft eine 10 TB Platte ins NAS und nutze die als Offsite Backup.
Steckt alles noch in den Kinderschuhen und ist aufwendig zu konfigurieren, aber das wird sich nicht ändern, so lange nicht auch das Netz entsprechend ausgebaut wurde.


Klar kann man nach dem Sinn der ganzen Geschichte fragen. 
Frag meine im 19. Jahrhundert geborene Oma mal, was sie von Telefonapparaten gehalten hat. Brauchte sie in den ersten 50 Jahren ihres Lebens auch nicht und hatte sie auch nicht vermisst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> NATÜRLICH haben sie entgegen der telefonischen Angaben doch nen Router losgeschickt. Ich hab nix anderes erwartet, die verkacken sowas halt zuverlässig obwohl man ihnen schon nen Tag vorher am Telefon sagt was schieflaufen wird. Ohne Quatsch ich hab dem Kerl gesagt "Wenn Sie doch nen Router schicken obwohl Sie das angeblich nicht machen.... "Nein, wir schicken keinen neuen Router".
> Und was passiert? Neuer Router an XXX.



Bei mir war das fast genauso. Im Vertrag und am Telefon hieß/heißt es: ,,Sie bekommen keinen neuen Router, da ihr derzeitiger Router identisch mit dem aktuellen Vertragsrouter ist" (Anders formuliert).
Was war nach der Vertragsumstellung? Richtig...Eine neue FritzBox 6490Cable mit neuen Einloggdaten und Branding kam einen Tag später. Seit dem habe ich die 6490Cable 2mal. Einmal in weiß und einmal in Rot, wobei die Rote zusätlich frei von jeglicher Anbieterfirmware ist und jetzt nur noch als WLAN Router dient.

Der 300€ Netgear Router von dem du immer sprichst ist eigentlich schon länger in Planung...Allerdings ist Wifi 6 noch nicht soweit, sodass das noch ein bisschen dauert.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2020)

Mit ein wenig Geschick am Telefon kann man auch sowas bekommen. Dazu habe ich jetzt für 3 € / Monat das Upgrade auf 50 MBit up gebucht. Okay, die 14,99 für den Anschluss werden nach einem Jahr wieder 44,95, aber dann wird es wieder so ein Gigabit Angebot geben, zu dem ich dann wechseln werde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Der 300€ Netgear Router von dem du immer sprichst ist eigentlich schon länger in Planung...Allerdings ist Wifi 6 noch nicht soweit, sodass das noch ein bisschen dauert.



Ich hab ja noch den alten. WiFi5 reicht aber locker. Ich schieb mit dem Ding wie gesagt fast ein Gigabit durch zwei Steinwände aufm ac-Standard (4x4 MIMO halt).


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

Ist bei uns noch nicht verfügbar. Maximal 400 Mbit.
Aber wir sind mit unseren 200 Mbit eigentlich noch sehr zufrieden. 
Haben wir auch noch nicht so lange.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2020)

Ich habe die Umstellung Dienstagabend beauftragt. Der Router kam heute an. Funktionierte erstaunlich schnell und reibungslos für Vodafone-Verhältnisse. Das muss ich mal loben. Ich bin dort anderes gewohnt und hatte Schlimmeres befürchtet. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch den alten. WiFi5 reicht aber locker. Ich schieb mit dem Ding wie gesagt fast ein Gigabit durch zwei Steinwände aufm ac-Standard (4x4 MIMO halt).


Was nutzt Du für ein WLAN-Modul in Deinem Rechner? Hast Du eine Empfehlung für eine brauchbare WLAN-Karte/-Stick etc.? Ich habe hier nämlich momentan auch so einen "Problemrechner" bei dem mir aus Aufstellungsgründen nur WLAN übrig bleibt, da kein Kabel möglich ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Februar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was nutzt Du für ein WLAN-Modul in Deinem Rechner?



Für 4x4 MIMO musste neben einem Router der das kann natürlich auch ein Empfangsgerät haben mit 4 Antennen und einer entsprechenden Technik. Ich benutze den Asus PCE-AC88.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Februar 2020)

Oh man, was würde ich nicht für einen Kabelanschluss geben.
Doofes dsl......zu teuer, mieser Service.......und vergleichsweise wenig Leistung und Speed.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (20. Februar 2020)

Na das ist ja sehr interessant hier, bin auch bei Vodafone im Kabel, wollte da eh mal anrufen, weil mein Wlan seit ein paar tagen absolut schrott ist. Trotz mehrmaligem kompletten ausschaltens des Kabelmodems.  Wollte da gerade mal online nachschauen, aber die seite ist wohl überlastet. Geht nichts weiter. Macht es Sinn, da dann gleich die Cable Fritz box 6591 dazu zu wählen?


----------



## claster17 (21. Februar 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, da dann gleich die Cable Fritz box 6591 dazu zu wählen?



Die Standard-Box von Vodafone taugt nur als Modem und das auch nicht ganz ohne Ausfälle. Wenn stabiles WLAN gewünscht ist,  führt kein Weg an einem externen WLAN-Router vorbei.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Februar 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Standard-Box von Vodafone taugt nur als Modem und das auch nicht ganz ohne Ausfälle. Wenn stabiles WLAN gewünscht ist,  führt kein Weg an einem externen WLAN-Router vorbei.



Das hört sich ja nicht sehr berauschend an, gestern ist das Modem angekommen, heute schliess ich mal alles an.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob auch wirklich der volle Speed ankommt, da die Homepages von Unitymedia und Vodafone mal max 500mbit und mal 1000Mbit angezeigt haben.
Heute Abend weiß ich mehr und ich hoffe das Modem taugt was, sonst muss ich mir selber eins besorgen, auf instabile Leitung hab ich echt kein Bock.


----------



## HairforceOne (21. Februar 2020)

Ich muss auch mal gucken, dass ich mal mit Vodamedia (oder so ) Kontakt aufnehme.

Aktuell bezahl ich für eine 250er Leitung 37 €. - Wen ich dan CableMax bekommen kann dann würde ich auch wechseln.

Bzw. könnte ich auf nen CableMax 500 gehen der dann automatisch hochgestuft wird sobald 1000 Verfügbar sein sollte. - Ich würde dann wohl auch nen neuen Router bekommen. - Aktuell steht noch ne ConnectBox bei mir.


----------



## Slezer (21. Februar 2020)

Jo die Connect Box fliegt dann raus  sei froh. Ich hasse das Ding.

Für die "neue" Fritzbox zahlt man einen Aufpreis von einmalig 30€ und monatlich 5€ mehr. 

Da wäre es doch günstiger die Vodafone Box als Modem laufen zu lassen und eine weitere Fritzbox dahinter als Router/WLAN Router. 

Welche Fritzbox wäre für diese Situation gut geeignet?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HairforceOne (21. Februar 2020)

Ich habe bei mir mit meiner ConnectBox soweit keine Probleme. Aber ich habe bei mir in der Wohnung auch kein totkompliziertes Netz. Da hängt mein Rechner per LAN dran und 2 Geräte per WLAN. 

Zumindest per LAN läuft das Ding (bei mir) Bombenstabil, das WLAN bricht alle Jubeljahre mal weg aber das merk ich durch 4G und 10 GB Volumen gar nicht. 

Gut klar, Funktionen hat das Ding quasi gar nicht und (mein persönliches Highlight) das Passwort zum Zugriff wird in Klarschrift angezeigt. Aber für mich als kleiner Single-Haushalt reicht es. 


Wenn ich später dann mein Elternhaus umbaue wird da aber auch schwereres geschützt aufgefahren... Aber da muss ich quasi eh ne komplette WLAN-Ausleuchtung mit AccessPoints und so machen von der Fläche her.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Da wäre es doch günstiger die Vodafone Box als Modem laufen zu lassen und eine weitere Fritzbox dahinter als Router/WLAN Router.


Kann man das noch bei den neueren Verträgen machen?



Slezer schrieb:


> Welche Fritzbox wäre für diese Situation gut geeignet?


Mit einer 7530 kommt man schon ganz gut klar. Wenn du mehr Leistung fürs WLAN oder noch S0 brauchst, dann eher eine 7590.

Wenn das mit dem Bridgemode ginge, dann würde ich jetzt schon wechseln. Hochrechnet auf 24 Monate Laufzeit wäre das bei mir nämlich nur wenig mehr Geld für das Doppelte an Bandbreite.


----------



## c1i (21. Februar 2020)

Ich hab schon gewechselt und schließe die Tage meine eigene 6591 an, die seit gestern hier rumliegt. Grundsätzlich sind die Vodafone-Geräte aber scheinbar ganz in Ordnung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine 6591 von Vodafone wollte ich bewusst nicht. Alte Firmware, nicht alle Funktionen vorhanden, WLAN kostenpflichtig.

Einfach anschließen war hier aber nicht. Der Techniker hat 3 Stunden bei verbracht, weil unter anderem ein neuer Übergabepunkt verbaut wurde. Das ist aber der Pfuscherei seines Vorgängers geschuldet.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Februar 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Kann man das noch bei den neueren Verträgen machen?



Ja das geht, man muss das Modem halt nur in den Bridge Modus umstellen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Februar 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Eine 6591 von Vodafone wollte ich bewusst nicht. Alte Firmware, nicht alle Funktionen vorhanden, WLAN kostenpflichtig.


Tendenziell alte Firmware ja, kostenpflichtiges WLAN nein.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ja das geht, man muss das Modem halt nur in den Bridge Modus umstellen.


Das klingt schon mal vielversprechend. Welches Gerät ist dann für Telefonie zuständig? Zwangsweise die Vodafonebox, oder bekomme ich die SIP Daten für die nachgelagerte FB?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Februar 2020)

Das Wlan ist wohl kostenlos dabei.
Informationen zum Tarif Vodafone CableMax - Vodafone Community


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Februar 2020)

So sieht es jetzt bei mir aus, ich bin absolut zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das klingt schon mal vielversprechend. Welches Gerät ist dann für Telefonie zuständig? Zwangsweise die Vodafonebox, oder bekomme ich die SIP Daten für die nachgelagerte FB?



Telefon wird an das Modem angeschlossen (Vodafone Station).

Bridge Modus kann man doch nicht einstellen, es geht aber sogar noch einfacher.
Router einfach an einen Lan Port vom Modem anschließen und es hat sofort bei mir geklappt ohne was einstellen zu müssen.


----------



## claster17 (21. Februar 2020)

Bridge Mode lässt sich auf der Homepage von Vodafone aktivieren.


----------



## robbe (21. Februar 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Tendenziell alte Firmware ja, kostenpflichtiges WLAN nein.



Wo gibt es denn heute noch kostenpflichtiges Wlan?


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Das ist echt ein verlockendes Angebot, danke für den Thread 

Hab bisher bei Vodafone 50Mbits für 29,99 und könnte für 10 Euro mehr auf Gigabit umstellen.

Allerdings ist trotzdem die Abwägung: Wann stören mich die 50Mbits? Vielleicht mal, wenn man sich was bei Steam lädt oder ne Mail verschickt mit Bildern beim Upload.
In 99% der Fälle störts aber nicht und selbst 4k Streaming usw. geht schnell genug. Das wären mit dem neuen Tarif trotzdem 120 Euro mehr im Jahr.

Was da deutlich mehr stört sind die häufigen Internet und Telefon Ausfälle bei Vodafone.


----------



## pedi (21. Februar 2020)

ich kann nicht klagen, und bin schon über 10 jahre bei VF, vorher KD.


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2020)

Ich habs jetzt getan. Komme von ner 32er-Leitung (bin seit langem Vodafon Cable-Kunde) für knapp 23 Taler im Monat und habe jetzt theoretisch die* 30*fache Geschwindigkeit für keine 40 Taler. Es gibt schlechtere Deals. Und Games werden bestimmt nicht kleiner. 

Die Zeitersparnis beim Download ist ebenfalls nicht zu unterschätzen...

Gruß


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Februar 2020)

200er    auf 1000er
32.99€ auf 39,99€
Selbst wenn nur 600 wegen Dlan ankommen sollte war die Entscheidung nicht schwer^^


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (21. Februar 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Standard-Box von Vodafone taugt nur als Modem und das auch nicht ganz ohne Ausfälle. Wenn stabiles WLAN gewünscht ist,  führt kein Weg an einem externen WLAN-Router vorbei.



Habe jetzt mal die Fritz Box Cable 6591 dazugenommen. Bin mal gespannt ob die eine verbesserung bringt, sonst geht das Ding zurück.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. Februar 2020)

Du kannst auch einfach die Vodafone Box als Modem nehmen und so ne Fritzbox 4040 fürs WLAN. Dann hast du auch mehr LAN Anschlüsse.
Allerdings seh ich grad, dass die Fritzbox 4040 WLAN "nur" bis 866Mbits untersützt.

Hab ne Fritzbox 4020 und die Sendeleistung dieser kleinen Teile ist echt genial.
Die steht im Keller und im Dachgeschoss kann ich mit der Oculus Quest VR Brille 5k streamen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. Februar 2020)

VF Station ist übrigens ganz passabel! naja, bis auf die doch sehr begrenzten einstellungsmöglichkeiten... 
abstürze oder verbindungsabbrüche, fehlanzeige!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> VF Station ist übrigens ganz passabel, abstürze oder verbindungsabbrüche, fehlanzeige!



Mittlerweile - ja. Die Arris-Router hatten bei der Einführung ziemliche Probleme mit Stabilität und diverse Bugs, die sind aber mittlerweile (wo sie in Massen übern CableMax verbreitet werden) weitestgehend durch neue Firmwares behoben wurden. Das einzige was noch ein (kleinerer) Kritikpunkt ist ist der vergleichsweise hohe Stromverbrauch. Die Box frisst im Schnitt gute 20W - auch beim nichtstun. Das sollte auch angegangen werden, bislang aber mit mäßigem Erfolg (ich hab im Idle noch gemessene 17W auf der Uhr nach vorgestrigem FW-Update).


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. Februar 2020)

ooof das ist heftig! 

wo hast du eigentlich die Firmware gefunden und welche Knöpfe anschließend gedrückt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Februar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> wo hast du eigentlich die Firmware gefunden und welche Knöpfe anschließend gedrückt?



Das macht Vodafone automatisch. Ich habe den neuen Router (der mir ja angeblich keinesfalls geschickt wird ) angeschlossen und das erste was das Ding macht wenns sich einloggt ist die Firmware aktualisieren (erkennbar an bestimmten Leuchtmustern der LEDs^^). Manuell kann man das meines Wissens nach gar nicht auslösen, es gibt auch keine entsprechende Funktion im Routerlogin.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Februar 2020)

Gut, dass es diesen Thread gibt. Seit heute ist der Tarif beantragt und reiht sich damit in die Reihe der Upgrades ohne Aufpreis ein. Von 6Mbit auf 100Mbit, von 100 auf 450 und jetzt von 450 auf 1000Mbit. Jeder Tarif war billiger als der vorangegangene und daran scheint sich auch nichts zu ändern. Leider habe ich erst nach dem Anruf bei Voadafone nachgelesen was Dual Stack bedeutet. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass man mit Dual Stack IPv6 ganz abschalten könnte aber der Frage nach einer öffentlichen IPv4 Adresse ist er gekonnt ausgewichen...Hätte ich mal vorher nach Infos über den Tarif suchen sollen...Allerdings habe ich in naher Zukunft nicht vor von extern auf ein NAS zuzugreifen, von daher sollte es mit Dual Stack hoffentlich keine Probleme geben. Die Frage ist nur, was jetzt mit dem 6490cable Sli Betrieb passiert. Laut meiner Theorie müsste die 6591cable von Voadafone die 6490cable von Unitymedia ersetzen. Die freie 6490cable wollte ich durch einen Asus x8 R8500 o.ä. ersetzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Laut meiner Theorie müsste die 6591cable von Voadafone die 6490cable von Unitymedia ersetzen. Die freie 6490cable wollte ich durch einen Asus x8 8500 o.ä. ersetzen.



Die 6591 ersetzt deine alte. Falls die alte aber nicht dein Eigentum ist musste die zurückschicken, die ist nicht "frei". 

Falls du einen eigenen Router wie den X8 8500 (Netgear, nicht Asus) benutzen willst ist die Fritze aber unsinnig, dann tuts auch der 08/15-Standardrouter da du den sowieso dann im BridgeMode benutzt. Ist halt die Frage ob die (für die baugröße) ordentliche WLAN-leistung der neuen Fritze dir reicht - dann brauchste keinen eigenen WLAN-Router - oder ob mehr Power nötig ist und du was eigenes dahinterbauen willst.

1000 MBit über WLAN stabil übertragen ist nicht ohne, da muss man wenn amn nicht grade im gleichen Raum 3 Meter daneben den Empfänger hat schon üble Geschütze auffahren (wie schon erwähnt - nicht mal der 8500er Netgear + AC88er Empfangskarte schaffen das bei mir wennzwei Wände und 10 Meter dazwischen sind auch wenn sie nah rankommen). Je nach Situation sollte man da immer die Option "LAN-Kabel" in Betracht ziehen, denn das kann das Gigabit definitiv immer.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Telefon wird an das Modem angeschlossen (Vodafone Station).


Damit verzichte ich aber auf all die Komfortfunktionen in Sachenn Telefonie. Ich habe mehrere aktive Telefonnummen, die ich auf diesem Wege nicht mehr nutzen kann. Traurig ist, dass mir heute eine Frau bei der Service Hotline genau etwas anderes erzählte. Sie behauptete, dass ich SIP Daten bekommen würde. Aber da ist Vodafone eigen, was die Interpretation des Endgerätes angeht. Vodafone Router als Bridge und keine SIP oder sich nen eigennen Router kaufen und dann SIP Daten bekommen. Das ist in meinen Augen sehr kundenunfreundlich.


----------



## robbe (22. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich erst nach dem Anruf bei Voadafone nachgelesen was Dual Stack bedeutet. Der Mitarbeiter meinte, dass man mit Dual Stack IPv6 ganz abschalten könnte aber der Frage nach einer öffentlichen IPv4 Adresse ist er gekonnt ausgewichen...Hätte ich mal vorher nach Infos über den Tarif suchen sollen...Allerdings habe ich in naher Zukunft nicht vor von extern auf ein NAS zuzugreifen, von daher sollte es mit Dual Stack hoffentlich keine Probleme geben.



Also um hier mal Klarheit rein zubringen. Es gibt 3 mögliche IP Varianten. 
- Reines IPv4, welches du bisher vermutlich hattest. 
- Richtiges Dualstack mit echter IPv4 und IPv6, die beste Variante, damit stehen dir alle Möglichkeiten offen. 
- DualStack Lite mit echter IPv6 und virtueller IPv4, mit welcher du zwar IPv4 Webseiten erreichen kannst aber nicht dein Netzwerk von außen. 

Da du eine UM Fritzbox besitzt, hast du vermutlich die Telefonieoption mit 3 Rufnummern gebucht. Mit dieser hat man automatisch Anspruch auf echtes Dualstack, man muss nur explizit danach fragen. Möglicherweise ist es auch schon aktiv, sieht man im Online-Monitor der Fritzbox. 

Und mit der Art des Tarifs hat DualStack nichts zu tun. Die Provider versuchen seit Jahren, vorzugsweise bei Tarifwechseln, die Kunden klammheimlich auf DSLite umzustellen, um IPv4 Adressen einzusparen.


----------



## c1i (22. Februar 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> kostenpflichtiges WLAN nein.



Wenn ich das WLAN bei Vodafone nicht buche (und bezahle), ist es in der Vodafone-Box deaktiviert, es sei denn, da hat sich was geändert. 

Mittlerweile läuft die eigene 6591cable und ich bin zufrieden. Mit der Anschlussleistung, meiner Firmware 7.13, meinem WLAN, meinen DNS-Einstellungen und dem Rest auch.


----------



## Slezer (22. Februar 2020)

Was verbraucht denn die 6591 Fritzbox an Leistung?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Was verbraucht denn die 6591 Fritzbox an Leistung?



11 Watt (WLAN eingeschaltet, Idle). 17W braucht der kostenlose VF-Arris Router.

Unter Vollast (was aber in der Praxis eigentlich seltenst vorkomen sollte, da müssten schon 10+ Geräte gleichzeitig über WLAN die volle Bandbreite wollen) liegt der Arris bei 24W und die Fritze bei 28W.


----------



## c1i (22. Februar 2020)

Da ich die 6591 erst vorhin angeschlossen habe, kann ich nur damit dienen:


----------



## Tekkla (22. Februar 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Wenn ich das WLAN bei Vodafone nicht buche (und bezahle), ist es in der Vodafone-Box deaktiviert, es sei denn, da hat sich was geändert.


Das WLAN bei den Home- aka FRITZ!Boxen war noch nie (zumindest die letzten paar Jahre) kostenpflichtig. Das war mal bei den einfachen Routern von Vodafone so.


----------



## c1i (22. Februar 2020)

Oke, wusste ich nicht. Da ich immer eigene Fritzboxen hatte, hat mich das nie weiter interessiert. Bei der neuen  Vodafon-Box, welche nun hier im Karton im Regal rumgammelt muss es jedenfalls gebucht werden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1000 MBit über WLAN stabil übertragen ist nicht ohne, da muss man wenn amn nicht grade im gleichen Raum 3 Meter daneben den Empfänger hat schon üble Geschütze auffahren (wie schon erwähnt - nicht mal der 8500er Netgear + AC88er Empfangskarte schaffen das bei mir wennzwei Wände und 10 Meter dazwischen sind auch wenn sie nah rankommen). Je nach Situation sollte man da immer die Option "LAN-Kabel" in Betracht ziehen, denn das kann das Gigabit definitiv immer.



Die 6591 Cable wird im Keller direkt vor dem Strompanel stehen. Da die Decke nahezu jegliches Signal blockiert, vermute ich mal dass auch die 6591 Cable da kein ordentliches Signal durchbekommt (Die 6490cable schafft es noch nichtmal 50 MBit stabil durch die Decke zu übertragen) . Im Wohnzimmer steht im Moment eine freie 6490cable die als Access Point dient. Diese würde ich gerne durch einen Router ersetzen der 4x4 Mimo (oder besser) beherrscht und auch entsprechend über USB 3.0 mit 100Mb/s+ verfügt. Gleichzeitig sollte dieser einigermaßen ansprechend aussehen, damit der Router nicht wieder hinter dem TV verschwindet.

Wahrscheinlich wäre ein R8500 (anscheinend gibts den nur noch gebraucht) schon zuviel des guten aber wenn ich schon die 6490cable ersetze sollte der neue Router ungefähr die doppelte Leistung liefern und einfacher einzurichten sein.

Gibt es schon einen anständigen WLAN 6 Router? Bisher habe ich nur gelesen, dass die alle noch mit Beta Software ausgestattet sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen anständigen WLAN 6 Router?



Der Nachfolger des Netgears mit WiFi6 wäre die Nighthawk AX6000 Serie. Aber erstens ist das noch sehr teuer und zweitens geht die Verbreitung von WiFi6 noch ziemlich gegen Null.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger des Netgears mit WiFi6 wäre die Nighthawk AX6000 Serie. Aber erstens ist das noch sehr teuer und zweitens geht die Verbreitung von WiFi6 noch ziemlich gegen Null.



Ok. Dann warte ich noch bis Wifi 6 zertifiziert ist und hoffe mal, dass die freie 6490cable bis dahin ausreicht.


----------



## takan (22. Februar 2020)

meh

bei uns fängt deutsche glasfaser an auszubauen. bis zum mai haben wir zeit den vertrag zu bestellen. und wir haben einen alt vertrag.

naja, für 2 jahre internet kostenlos glasfaser zu bekommen ist ja ganz nett. mal gucken ob die dann nachziehen und es etwas günstiger anbieten.


wenn nun jeder sich 1gbit holt, heulen alle wieder rum in der stadt, das abend das internet platt ist. hatten die doch schonmal.


hat wer erfahrung mit deutsche glasfaser?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2020)

takan schrieb:


> wenn nun jeder sich 1gbit holt, heulen alle wieder rum in der stadt, das abend das internet platt ist. hatten die doch schonmal.



Diesmal nicht.

Damals waren die Nutzungsprofile andere, denn die Internetbandbreite war für viele der Flaschenhals. Wenn da auf einmal jeder 16.000 über Kabel hatte und die auch genutzt hat (bei YouTube mal auf 1080p gestellt statt 480p) ist das Netz zusammengeklappt.

Aber heute? Wenn jetzt jeder ein Gigabit hätte - wie hoch ist der Anteil der Nutzer die eine derartige Bandbreite über längere Zeiträume tatsächlich nutzen? Der Ottonormalsterbliche nutzt immer noch weitestgehend kaum mehr als 10 MBit aus und wenn da hin und wieder mal was schnell runtergeladen wird (ein Steam-Spiel oder sowas) ist die Netzbelastung nach 5 Minuten vorbei.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Oke, wusste ich nicht. Da ich immer eigene Fritzboxen hatte, hat mich das nie weiter interessiert. Bei der neuen  Vodafon-Box, welche nun hier im Karton im Regal rumgammelt muss es jedenfalls gebucht werden.



Also ich musste da nix extra buchen.


----------



## c1i (23. Februar 2020)

Bei mir wird WLAN als kostenlose Option angezeigt. Und der zugeschickte Router hat eine WLAN-Taste - das Menü des Gerätes habe ich mir allerdings nie angesehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ist es zumindest für den Standard-Router nicht kostenlos. Was weiß ich, ist mir auch Hupe. 



takan schrieb:


> wenn nun jeder sich 1gbit holt, heulen alle wieder rum in der stadt, das abend das internet platt ist.



Das ist zwar nicht unmöglich, aber bei DOCSIS3.1 doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Darum werden die alten Geräte auch nach einer Frist deaktiviert, wenn sie nur 3.0 unterstützen und der Kunde den Vertrag auf 1.000 wechselt. 3.1 ist zwar abwärtskompatibel, die Geräte würden aber den Betrieb stören. Meine alte 6490 lieferte guten Speed (850), wäre aber nach 2 Wochen deaktiviert worden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Darum werden die alten Geräte auch nach einer Frist deaktiviert, wenn sie nur 3.0 unterstützen und der Kunde den Vertrag auf 1.000 wechselt. 3.1 ist zwar abwärtskompatibel, die Geräte würden aber den Betrieb stören. Meine alte 6490 lieferte guten Speed (850), wäre aber nach 2 Wochen deaktiviert worden.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun.

Dein Altgerät wird nach 2 Wochen deaktiviert nachdem du ein neues bekommen hast da du sonst zwei Anschlüsse zum Preis von einem betreiben könntest... 

DOCSIS3.0-Geräte stören die 3.1-Geräte nicht im Geringsten, alleine schon weil die - wenn 3.1 überhaupt mal genutzt wird was bisher nicht der Fall ist - auf völlig unterschiedlichen Frequenzbändern laufen (siehe Frequenzraster bei Vodafone – Vodafone-Kabel-Helpdesk Vartiante 1). Es sind selbst nach Umstellung auf 3.1 noch immer 32 Kanäle 3.0 übrig im aktuellen Plan (was für mindestens 1,6 GBit/s über 3.0 reicht).

Bedenkt bei dem ganzen Kram: DOCSIS3.1 ist nicht nötig für Gigabit-Anschlüsse und wird momentan auch nicht dafür verwendet. Das ist nur eine langfristige Planung um mehr Datenrate über weniger Kanäle zu bekommen um die Netzauslastung zu verringern bzw. auf steigende Datenraten der Zukunft vorbereitet zu sein. Wenn alle Router irgendwann getauscht und alle Kanäle auf DOCSIS3.1 umgestellt sind ist die angepeilte interne Datenrate 10 GBit/s synchron. Das dauert aber noch bis geschätzt 2030+.


----------



## robbe (23. Februar 2020)

Natürlich wird 3.1 schon genutzt, zumindest im Downstream. Im Unitymediagebiet ist der Docsis 3.1 Kanal schon fast überall aufgeschaltet, im VF Gebiet vermutlich auch. Laut offzieller Schnittstellenbeschreibung von Vodafone ist ein Docsis 3.1 Gerät sogar Vorraussetzung für den Gbit Tarif. Das hat zwei Gründe, zum einen steigt damit die Wahrscheinlicheit, überhaupt die 1000Mbit zu schaffen. Zum anderen würden Leute, die ihre 1000Mbit ausschließlich auf 3.0 Kanälen ausreizen, diese extrem auslasten. Da würde schon ein einziger Gbit Sauger reichen und für das gesamte restliche Segment würden nur noch ~500Mbit zur Verfügung stehen. VF tauscht auch nicht zum Spass im großen Stil ihre 3.0 Router gegen 3.1 Geräte aus, damit soll ganz einfach die Netzlast besser aufgeteilt und die 3.0 Kanäle entlastet werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Natürlich wird 3.1 schon genutzt, zumindest im Downstream. Im Unitymediagebiet ist der Docsis 3.1 Kanal schon fast überall aufgeschaltet, im VF Gebiet vermutlich auch. Laut offzieller Schnittstellenbeschreibung von Vodafone ist ein Docsis 3.1 Gerät sogar Vorraussetzung für den Gbit Tarif.



Regel Nummer 1: Glaube nichts was Telekommunikationsanbieter über ihre Technik reden. Es hat einen Grund, warum es ein INoffizielles Kabelforum gibt wo die ganzen Techniker drin sind die erzählen wies wirklich ist. 

Ich habe einen neuen Router der 3.1 kann. Und hier läuft auch stellenweise bereits das Gigabit. Dennoch nutzt mein Router wenn man ihn fragt im Status 24 Kanäle DOCSIS3.0 (was theoretisch bis zu 1,2 GBit/s sind die als 1 GBit verkauft werden).


Klar dient das alles dazu das netz effizienter zu machen und überlastete Segmentierungen zu vermeiden und natürlich wird nach und nach auf 3.1 geschaltet... aber all das läuft sehr SEHR viel langsamer ab als viele Glauben und offiziell immer verkündet wird. Ich schau ab und an mal rein und sag bescheid wenn bei mir von 3.0 auf 3.1 gewechselt wird. Könnte aber noch viele viele Monate dauern wenn ich raten müsste.


----------



## robbe (23. Februar 2020)

Dann wohnst du wohl leider einfach in einem Gebiet, wo die Aufschaltung noch nicht soweit ist, bzw das Netz noch nicht mal auf alle möglichen 3.0 Kanäle ausgeweitet wurde. In meinem Gebiet und Umkreis von 100km, kenne ich kein Segment wo nicht alle 3.0 Kanäle laufen und nur ganz wenige, wo noch kein 3.1 aufgeschaltet ist. Im UM Gebiet sollte die 3.1 Aufschaltung sogar bis Ende Februar fertig sein, das wird zwar ziemlich sicher verfehlt, aber allzu lange sollte es trotzdem nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2020)

Das ursprüngliche Ziel (offiziell^^) war bei uns mal Docsis 3.1 und 1GBit für alle Ende 2018. Das ging nicht ansatzweise gut, macht aber nichts weil ich 500 MBit hatte was mir mehr als reicht. Es gibt auch alle Kanäle hier funktionsfähig, bestimmte Bereiche wurden aber in größere Segmente geteilt (beispielsweise 600-800 MHz für Landkreis XY) um gleichmäßigere Auslastungen zu erreichen (hat mir ein Mitarbeiter erzählt als ich nen neuen HÜP bekam letztes Jahr, mein "Kreis" bewegt sich zwischen 130 und 300 MHz DS).

Das ist alles schon im Ausbau und es geht auch merklich voran, nur eben langsam. Macht aber nichts da die Grundleistung ja irre hoch ist hier (ich hab wirklich über Jahre dauerhjaft 24/7 immer volle 500 MBit gehabt). Lassen wir sie halt amchen. Wenn irgendwann 1 GBit oder mehr auf der Uhr stehen solls mich nicht stören.


----------



## c1i (23. Februar 2020)

DOSICS3.1-Kanäle werden in der Regel nur für den Upload noch nicht genutzt.

Ein 3.0-Gerät würde sehr wohl für Störungen sorgen, wenn man auf 3.1 umgestellt ist. Zwei freigeschaltete Geräte habe ich übrigens sowieso, aus diesem Grund wird das Altgerät nicht gesperrt. Ja, ein 3.0-Gerät kann diese Geschwindigkeiten auch, aber eben nicht unter 3.1.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Februar 2020)

1000mbit sind wahnsinnig irre viel.. 
vorgestern 1TB SSD eingebaut, UPLAY/STEAM/EPIC/ROCKSTAR 600gb in etwas über 1std geladen und idle seit dem unter 10mbit rum
mit 1gbit verhält es sich wie mit 64kern-threadripper für office!! 
...wenn jetzt noch GPUs nachziehen, braucht überhaupt niemand mehr die nächsten 10jahre zu upgraden ^^


----------



## robbe (23. Februar 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Ein 3.0-Gerät würde sehr wohl für Störungen sorgen, wenn man auf 3.1 umgestellt ist.



Das musst du mir mal erklären. Man wird  nicht auf 3.1 umgestellt, sondern das Netz wird um 3.1 erweitert. 3.0 bleibt ja weiterhin bestehen und entweder nutzt dein Gerät den 3.1 Kanal zusätzlich mit oder ebend nicht. Stören tut sich da nichts, nur sorgen 3.1 Geräte ebend für eine gleichmäßigere Auslastung des Netzes.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 1000mbit sind wahnsinnig irre viel..
> vorgestern 1TB SSD eingebaut, UPLAY/STEAM/EPIC/ROCKSTAR 600gb in etwas über 1std geladen und idle seit dem unter 10mbit rum
> mit 1gbit verhält es sich wie mit 64kern-threadripper für office!!
> ...wenn jetzt noch GPUs nachziehen, braucht überhaupt niemand mehr die nächsten 10jahre zu upgraden ^^



Jetzt denkst du noch, dass du erstmal Ruhe hast und in 2-3 Jahren haben Spiele dann auf 1TB+. 
Dann brauchst du wieder was schnelleres.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Februar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jetzt denkst du noch, dass du erstmal Ruhe hast und in 2-3 Jahren haben Spiele dann auf 1TB+.
> Dann brauchst du wieder was schnelleres.



Unwahrscheinlich. 

Die neuen Konsolen werden wieder auf blue rays setzen und die geben in der Regel das maximum an verfügbaren Speicher fuer games an. 

150 gbyte grosse Titel werden auch in der next gen fuer die nächsten 5 bis 6 Jahre die Ausnahme bleiben und im durschnitt werden games wohl wieder bei sowas wie 20 bis 30 GByte rumroedeln.


----------



## tdi-fan (24. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist alles schon im Ausbau und es geht auch merklich voran, nur eben langsam. Macht aber nichts da die Grundleistung ja irre hoch ist hier (ich hab wirklich über Jahre dauerhjaft 24/7 immer volle 500 MBit gehabt). Lassen wir sie halt amchen. Wenn irgendwann 1 GBit oder mehr auf der Uhr stehen solls mich nicht stören.



Bei uns ist der Bautrupp noch ca 3,5Km entfernt, und soll im April komplett fertig sein. Dann würden hier 1Gbit möglich sein, aber für einen Preis von knapp 150€. Ich habe 400Mbit bestellt, da für 25€/Monat okay ist, die ersten 12 Monate. 

Die Verlegung bis ins Haus ist bei Vorabreservierung hier im Kreis für alle Hauseigentümer kostenfrei. Danach wird es richtig teuer.

Man hatte vorletztes Jahr den Geschäftsführer des regionalen Anbieters rausgeschmissen, und seitdem geht das Schlag auf Schlag voran mit dem Ausbau für Glasfaser. 

von 6000 auf 400k, für mich als jemand, der das nicht schneller kennt, wird das eine neue Welt sein.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Februar 2020)

1 GBit braucht ja eigentlich kein Mensch, und die meisten werden es nur wegen des günstigen Preises genommen haben, genau wie ich auch.
Ich finde es nur merkwürdig das es von seiten Unitymedia immer hieß das nicht mehr als 400Mbit bei mir möglich wären.
Und dann kommt Vodafone um die Ecke und von heute auf morgen sind auf einmal 1Gbit kein Problem


----------



## v3nom (24. Februar 2020)

Es wurde die letzten Monate gut ausgebaut und viele der Knotenpunkte sind schon länger fähig gewesen. Nicht überall ne Verschwörung


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2020)

Genau, weil ja auch Konsolen keine Updates für Spiele runter laden und die Daten auf der Bluray entpackt vorliegen.
Somit wird immer alles von der Bluray geladen und nichts wird auf der Festplatte gespeichert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> 1 GBit braucht ja eigentlich kein Mensch, und die meisten werden es nur wegen des günstigen Preises genommen haben, genau wie ich auch.
> Ich finde es nur merkwürdig das es von seiten Unitymedia immer hieß das nicht mehr als 400Mbit bei mir möglich wären.
> Und dann kommt Vodafone um die Ecke und von heute auf morgen sind auf einmal 1Gbit kein Problem



Es geht nicht darum was möglich ist sondern was gewollt ist. Es ist schon seit Jahren über DOCSIS3.0 möglich, mehrere GBit/s anzubieten, mit Docsis3.1 gehen auch 10+ GBit/s. Aber warum sollte man das sofort anbieten wo man nach und nach Häppchenweise viel mehr Kunden und Geld scheffeln kann? 

Seit das Netz auf 862 MHz aufgeblasen wurde vor vielen Jahren gibts theoretisch 52 Kanäle mit jeweils 55 MBit, macht etwa 2,8 GBit/s die technisch gehen wenn man unbedingt will. Dass Unitymedia davon nur amximal 0,4 GBit/s angeboten hat ist Strategie, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen aber kein technischer Grund.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Februar 2020)

Okay danke für die Aufklärung  Ich habe mich mit diesem Bereich nie beschäftigt, aber mittlerweile habe ich auch gelesen das mit Docsis3.1 theoretisch 10GBit down und 1GBit Up möglich wäre.
Von daher kratzen wir jetzt auch nur an der Oberfläche mit unseren 1GBit Leitungen


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2020)

Es geht wie immer nur darum, den Leuten mit geringstem Aufwand (hier der Speed), die größtmögliche “Asche“ aus den Taschen zu leiern.

Es ginge deutlich mehr (wie fast überall), aber man muss es auch WOLLEN...

Gruß


----------



## tdi-fan (25. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Von daher kratzen wir jetzt auch nur an der Oberfläche mit unseren 1GBit Leitungen



Und das für viel zuviel Geld..


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Februar 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Und das für viel zuviel Geld..



Hier ist doch so vieles unverschämt teuer, ich fange jetzt lieber nicht mit dem Thema Mobilfunk an.


----------



## robbe (25. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum was möglich ist sondern was gewollt ist. Es ist schon seit Jahren über DOCSIS3.0 möglich, mehrere GBit/s anzubieten, mit Docsis3.1 gehen auch 10+ GBit/s. Aber warum sollte man das sofort anbieten wo man nach und nach Häppchenweise viel mehr Kunden und Geld scheffeln kann?
> 
> Seit das Netz auf 862 MHz aufgeblasen wurde vor vielen Jahren gibts theoretisch 52 Kanäle mit jeweils 55 MBit, macht etwa 2,8 GBit/s die technisch gehen wenn man unbedingt will. Dass Unitymedia davon nur amximal 0,4 GBit/s angeboten hat ist Strategie, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen aber kein technischer Grund.



Natürlich hat das nicht Anbieten dieser 52 Kanäle einen technischen Hintergrund. Nämlich den, das ein Großteil der Frequenzen von hunderten TV Sendern in mehrfacher Ausführung (Digital, Digital HD und bis 2016 auch noch Analog), sowie dem völlig sinnbefreiten UKW Radio belegt sind. Und mit den seit Jahren verfügbaren 31 DOCSIS 3.0 Kanälen, die für das gesamte Segment mit hunderten Kunden nur ~1,6Gbit Gesamtbandbreite bieten, kannst du nunmal keine 1000Mbit anbieten, auch wenn es rein theoretisch technisch möglich wäre.
Bei Docsis 3.1 mögen zwar 10Gbit möglich sein, aber nur im Vollausbau und auf höchster Modulationsstufe. Von ersterem sind wir noch weit entfernt, dafür müsste der UKW Bereich endlich weichen, um Platz für den Upstream zu schaffen, sowie der Gesamtfrequenzbereich auf über 1Ghz ausgeweitet werden und für zweiteres ist das Netz an vielen Stellen einfach zu marode.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das nicht Anbieten dieser 52 Kanäle einen technischen Hintergrund. Nämlich den, das ein Großteil der Frequenzen von hunderten TV Sendern in mehrfacher Ausführung (Digital, Digital HD und bis 2016 auch noch Analog), sowie dem völlig sinnbefreiten UKW Radio belegt sind.



Äh - nein. Ich habe nur die 52 Downstreamkanäle gezählt, insgesamt sinds weit über 100 (wo dann auch TV usw. abgedeckt ist). Downstream sind zwei Blöcke (134-326 MHz und 598-838 MHz) wovon jeder Block bestenfalls deine 1,6 GBit/s Gesamtbandbreite hat. Das wären theoretisch 3,2 GBit/s, es ist aber weniger da es noch Telemetriekanäle dazwischen gibt die nicht für Downstreams genutzt werden.

Ansonsten haste Recht dass die höchste Modulationsstufe sicher noch nicht überall funktioniert und weitestgehend noch nicht auf die ~1800 MHz ausgebaut ist die DOCSIS3.1 theoretisch kann.


----------



## robbe (25. Februar 2020)

Wir reden hier allerdings auch von 2 unterscheidlichen Gebieten, du von ehemals Kabel D und ich von ehemals UM. Im KD Gebiet kenn ich mich mit den Frequenzen nicht aus, meine aber das einige aus dem oberen Block nur mit QAM64 modulieren, was dann auch wieder auf die Bandbreite drückt. Bei UM gab es immer nur einen Downstreamblock der nach und nach, durch Verschiebung von TV Kanälen, auf 31 Kanäle, alle QAM256, ausgebaut wurde und von 474 bis 770Mhz reicht. Lediglich ein paar VOD Kanäle befinden sich da noch zwischendrin.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Februar 2020)

Wie lange hat die Umstellung bei euch gedauert? Nach dem Anruf am Freitag hat sich nichts getan. Es kam nur eine Kundenumfrage die man mangels erhaltener Leistungen nicht beantworten kann.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat die Umstellung bei euch gedauert? Nach dem Anruf am Freitag hat sich nichts getan. Es kam nur eine Kundenumfrage die man mangels erhaltener Leistungen nicht beantworten kann.



Ich hatte letzte Woche Dienstag online umgestellt auf 1Gbit. Am Donnerstag kam dann das Modem bei mir an, also in meinem Fall nur 2 Tage.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Februar 2020)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche Dienstag online umgestellt auf 1Gbit. Am Donnerstag kam dann das Modem bei mir an, also in meinem Fall nur 2 Tage.



Das ging so einfach? Habe gelesen, dass man an den günstigen Tarif nur über ein Gespräch kommt. 

Grade eben ist zuhause ein Brief  von Voadafone eingetroffen. Mal gespannt was da drin steht.

....Aktivierung erst in der ersten Märzwoche

Aber wenigstens wird alle paar Zeilen auf Unitymedia verwiesen...Voadafone bietet doch dieselben Services. Warum den Unitymedia Speedtest nutzen, wenn man den von Voadafone nutzt, warum bei Unitymedia ein Konto erstellen, wenn man bei Voadafone und Unitymedia eins erstellen musste usw...Da hat wahrscheinlich jemand das Formular nicht richtig bearbeitet.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Das ging so einfach? Habe gelesen, dass man an den günstigen Tarif nur über ein Gespräch kommt.
> 
> Grade eben ist zuhause ein Brief  von Voadafone eingetroffen. Mal gespannt was da drin steht.
> 
> ...



Ja das ging tatsächlich so einfach, ein Gespräch war nicht notwendig.
Was die Aktivierung betrifft, so klappt das auch vorher, bei mir steht auch was von Anfang März, aber sobald die Hardware da ist und angeschlossen wurde, klappt das auch vorher.
Ich verweise auch gerne auf den "Unitymedia Hilfe" Twitter Account, dort wird einem auch sehr schnell geholfen


----------



## ric84 (26. Februar 2020)

Ich habs auch getan, gestern kam die neue FB 6591 an. Nun habe ich das Luxusproblem, dass mein aktueller WLAN Stick an meinem Desktop nicht ausreicht. Mein derzeitiger Netgear A6210 macht max rund 470mbit (Speedtests und ein Update in Steam geladen, ich hab max 54mb/s gesehen) mit, die wirklich ankommen (in der FB steht verbunden mit 866mbit). Meine Überlegung ist bereits, in der Wand eine Patch Dose einzubauen, um endlich einen LAN Anschluss im Schlafzimmer zu bekommen.

Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Slezer (26. Februar 2020)

Hab es auch getan. Konnte nicht wiederstehen. Freitag angerufen und gestern war das Modem da. Eingesteckt, 10min gewartet und funzt. 

Die Vodafone Box ist sogar besser als die Connect Box. Mal sehen ob ich mir die Fritzbox überhaupt noch kaufen will


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2020)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ich habs auch getan, gestern kam die neue FB 6591 an. Nun habe ich das Luxusproblem, dass mein aktueller WLAN Stick an meinem Desktop nicht ausreicht.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?



Wenn man versucht derartige Bandbreiten mit nem popligen WLAN-Stick zu übertragen ists kein Wunder dass es nicht reicht.
Papp dir ne Asus AC88 in deinen PC und nutze einen ebenso starken WLAN-Router deiner Wahl (nein, die allermeisten Fritzen sind das nicht wirklich) und schon kannste auch ein Gigabit über WLAN übertragen - auch durch Wände. 

Wirklich nötig ists aber nur, wenn die ~400 MBit die dein Stick stabil schafft dich irgendwie einengen... dass sollte bei den meisten Leuten eher nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Februar 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Hab es auch getan. Konnte nicht wiederstehen. Freitag angerufen und gestern war das Modem da. Eingesteckt, 10min gewartet und funzt.
> 
> Die Vodafone Box ist sogar besser als die Connect Box. Mal sehen ob ich mir die Fritzbox überhaupt noch kaufen will



Grummel, Grummel Warum geht das bei mir nur so langsam...Habt ihr irgendwelche Geheimen Tricks angewandt?


nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich verweise auch gerne auf den "Unitymedia Hilfe" Twitter Account, dort wird einem auch sehr schnell geholfen



So etwas wie Twitter und Datenkrake habe ich nicht. Dieser WhatsA.. Messenger ist schon schlimm genug.
Gibts nicht irgendeinen Dienst der über europäische Server läuft?


----------



## robbe (26. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Grummel, Grummel Warum geht das bei mir nur so langsam...Habt ihr irgendwelche Geheimen Tricks angewandt?



Die Vodafone Box hat Lieferschwierigkeiten (China), und bei den Kabelfritzboxen sieht die Verfügbarkeit auch nicht prickelnd aus.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Februar 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat die Umstellung bei euch gedauert? Nach dem Anruf am Freitag hat sich nichts getan. Es kam nur eine Kundenumfrage die man mangels erhaltener Leistungen nicht beantworten kann.



Aber eine Auftragsbestätigung hast du schon erhalten? Den aktuellen Stand solltest du auch im Kundencenter einsehen können.

Ich habe am Dienstag bestellt und Donnerstag war die Fritzbox da. 
Den Platzhalter Anfang März habe ich auch gehabt, ging aber doch "etwas" schneller 😃


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. Februar 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Aber eine Auftragsbestätigung hast du schon erhalten? Den aktuellen Stand solltest du auch im Kundencenter einsehen können.
> 
> Ich habe am Dienstag bestellt und Donnerstag war die Fritzbox da.
> Den Platzhalter Anfang März habe ich auch gehabt, ging aber doch "etwas" schneller ��



Ja die Auftragsbestätigung kam heute per Post. Die FritzBox habe ich auch bestellt (Gibt ja anscheinend keinen anderen Anbieter für Docsis Router).
Vielleicht passiert ja heute oder morgen etwas.


----------



## ric84 (26. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man versucht derartige Bandbreiten mit nem popligen WLAN-Stick zu übertragen ists kein Wunder dass es nicht reicht.
> Papp dir ne Asus AC88 in deinen PC und nutze einen ebenso starken WLAN-Router deiner Wahl (nein, die allermeisten Fritzen sind das nicht wirklich) und schon kannste auch ein Gigabit über WLAN übertragen - auch durch Wände.
> 
> Wirklich nötig ists aber nur, wenn die ~400 MBit die dein Stick stabil schafft dich irgendwie einengen... dass sollte bei den meisten Leuten eher nicht der Fall sein.



Über Sinn und Unsinn brauchen wir hier nicht reden 

Danke für den Tipp mit der Asus AC88 Karte. Da werde ich die nächsten ein bissl grübeln, diese Karte oder doch die Wand aufruppen. Wobei die Antennen schon nerdig aussehen, wie ne Krone


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2020)

Die AC88er ist halt auch wirklich der Overkill bzw. das stärkste was es so an Antennen gibt. Die gibts auch als günstigere Versionen mit "nur" 3 oder 2 Antennen. Ich hab die 4er hauptsächlich deswegen, weil man nur mit 4 Antennen auch 4x4 MU-MIMO fahren kann. Es kann ggf. ziemlich fummelig werden bis Karte und Router sich einig sind dass sie das machen wollen vor allem weil die ASUS-Karte ne 1024er QAM unterstützt die so gar nicht im WLAN-Standard vorgesehen ist (ich hab Stunden gebraucht ) aber wenns mal läuft gehts echt ab. Ich kann damit deutlich über ein GBit/s schieben (Schreiben/Lesen auf einem USB-Stick der im Router steckt + Speedtest Internet glöeichzeitig zum testen^^) und die Bedingungen hier sind zwar nicht superschlecht aber auch nicht die besten (etwa 10m Abstand zum Router und zwei dünnere Steinwände dazwischen).


----------



## tdi-fan (26. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man versucht derartige Bandbreiten mit nem popligen WLAN-Stick zu übertragen ists kein Wunder dass es nicht reicht.
> Papp dir ne Asus AC88 in deinen PC und nutze einen ebenso starken WLAN-Router deiner Wahl (nein, die allermeisten Fritzen sind das nicht wirklich) und schon kannste auch ein Gigabit über WLAN übertragen - auch durch Wände.
> 
> Wirklich nötig ists aber nur, wenn die ~400 MBit die dein Stick stabil schafft dich irgendwie einengen... dass sollte bei den meisten Leuten eher nicht der Fall sein.



Was schlägst du denn für'n Router vor konkret, damit man seine schnelle Leitung einwandfrei nutzen kann? (im Wlan)

Ich hab von Router und Co keine Ahnung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2020)

Ich nutze selbst nen Netgear R8500, damit gehts wunderbar. Vorher hatte ich nen ASUS RT88U (passend zur Karte halt) der das auch super machte aber blöderweise nach 4 Wochen teildefekt war. Ich hab zwar auf Garantie/RMA das Angebot für nen neuen oder den Kaufpreis erhalten aber bis es soweit war hab ich mich so lange mit ASUS bzw. dem Händler rumärgern müssen weil die partout nicht einsehen wollten dass das Ding kaputt ist und ich keine Schuld hatte (eines der beiden 5GHz-Bände fiel sporadisch aus, das findeste halt nicht wenn du nur 2 Minuten testest) dass ich kein Asus-Gerät mehr wollte. Aber wie gesagt, der Netgear kann das alles auch. Genau den gibts glaub ich nicht mehr aber er hat nen Nachfolger (AX-Serie) die auch den ax-Standard ("WiFi6") mittlerweile kann.


----------



## ric84 (26. Februar 2020)

@Incredible Alk: Danke nochmals für den Tipp, ich werde mir morgen die Antennenkrone von Asus gönnen und damit mein Case adeln. 

Das erspart mir die Arbeit, Netzwerkdosen zu verlegen. Der bisherige Netgear A6210 würde ja mit netto 470mbit eigentlich auch reichen, aber dann "bräuchte" ich ja auch kein Gigabit Anschluss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2020)

Na wenn dir das Ding so gut gefällt... 
Sag Bescheid wie viel (mehr) Bandbreite du damit empfängst. Der A6210 ist ja immerhin schon keiner der winzigen Billigsticks (ich hatte mich sowieso schon gewundert wie du mit nem "USB-Stick" auf fast 500 MBit/s kommst... normalerweise rechne ich bei so Dingern eher mit 50-100^^).


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (27. Februar 2020)

Bei mir ging das auch recht schnell von der bestellung bis zur lieferung. Habe das teil auch schon angeschlossen, und der speed ist halt schon echt der wahnsinn. Nur der pc im ersten stock bekommt da fast nichts ab, da muss ich jetzt mal überlegen, ob ich da ein kabel ziehe, oder irgendwie per wlan dran komme. Mit dem TP link RE860 wird das nichts werden


----------



## ric84 (27. Februar 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Na wenn dir das Ding so gut gefällt...
> Sag Bescheid wie viel (mehr) Bandbreite du damit empfängst. Der A6210 ist ja immerhin schon keiner der winzigen Billigsticks (ich hatte mich sowieso schon gewundert wie du mit nem "USB-Stick" auf fast 500 MBit/s kommst... normalerweise rechne ich bei so Dingern eher mit 50-100^^).




So, Asus PCE AC88 eingebaut, installiert und konfiguriert. Das Ding ist wirklich der Overkill. Meine Leitung kommt mit WLAN am Rechner voll an, KRANK 

https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/vTgcRWvkcTsGbz6y2002.png

Ich hab die Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone, harmoniert bestens.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Februar 2020)

Wow, DAS ging schnell. 

Jo, wenn du sonst nichts machen musstest wie ich damals sind die Treiber von ASUS und Fritz wohl mittlerweile auf dem Stand dass die Geräte sich gegenseitig "kennen" und automatisch einrichten - das war bei mir noch nicht so da die AC88 da auch brandneu auf dem Markt war. Umso besser wenns heute wirklich "einstecken, installieren, fertig" ist.

Aber ich sag ja - mit dem Ding und dem passenden Router schiebste lockern Gigabit durch die Mauer.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Februar 2020)

Im Updatestatus kommt jetzt die Meldung: ,,Router wurde als Paket verschickt".

Die Asus Karte muss ich mir auch mal zulegen. Allerdings bin ich erstmal gespannt ob die neue Box funktioniert bzw. wie sich das 4x4 MU Mimo auswirkt.


----------



## powerpanter (28. Februar 2020)

zur Zeit nutze ich noch 3play FLY 400 MB und 20 MB upload,

wenn ich auf Vodafone CableMax 1000 + Horizon TV umsteigen würde, kostet es mit nur 4,50 Euro mehr im Monat. 

Was denkt ihr dazu ???


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

Wir können dir weder sagen ob du einen Nutzen von mehr Bandbreite hast noch ob (falls ja) dir das 4,50 mehr wert ist oder nicht.

Tendentiell würde ich aber behaupten, dass 99% der Leute den Unterschied zwischen 400/20 und 500/25 praktisch niemals bemerken.


----------



## Slezer (29. Februar 2020)

Habe seit gestern immer Paket Verluste. Alle 20-30-40sekunden habe ich einen krassen lag. Hatte das mit meiner alten Leitung nie. Kennt jemand das Problem?

/Edit

Anbei ein Bild vom upstream. Ist das normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Februar 2020)

Pegelstärkenvorgabe für 8 und 64QAM: >27db --> ok
Sendestärkerange: 97,1-111 dBµV --> ok

An den Werten im Bild ist nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Slezer (29. Februar 2020)

Okay, schade. Dachte ich hätte den Fehler schon selber gefunden 

Problem sind Paketverluste wenn ich Xbox Spiele. Die lags machen es quasi unspielbar. Im Netz habe ich viel gelesen und die Modulation sollte bei allen Kanälen gleich sein. Laut störungshelfer Unitymedia liegt an meinem Anschluss ein komplexes Problem vor ich solle anrufen. 

Kacke schon wieder


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. März 2020)

Samstagmorgen kam die Box an, die Einrichtung habe ich grade abgeschlossen. Wie erwartet schiebt die 6591cable nur 30Mbit durch die Kellerdecke, weswegen die freie 6490cable wieder als AP angeschlossen ist. Über die 6490cable sind allerdings nur 500MBit möglich, daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Router der echtes 4x4 MU-MIMO (oder besser) unterstützt, sich einfach als AP an ein Patchkabel anschließen lässt und nicht mehr als 300€ kostet. Weiterhin suche ich neue Patchkabel. Mal schauen. 

Ursprünglich war der Netgear Nighthawk X8 (R8500-100PES/R8500-100UKS) ab 349,99€ (2020) geplant, allerdings kostet dieser über 300€.
Als Alternativen habe ich noch diese:
Asus RT-AX88U 
Asus RT-AC88U
gefunden.

Bei den Patchkabeln ist die Frage ob es diese: BIGtec - 5 Stueck - 2m CAT.7 Gigabit Patchkabel sein müssen, oder ob die Standard Amazon Kabel: AmazonBasics Ethernet-Netzwerkkabel, RJ45, Cat6 ausreichen.
Bzw. bei Geizhals gibts z.B. gar nicht so viele Anbieter: https://geizhals.de/?cat=kabelnw&v=...1_id=30&xf=17509_Cat7 Kabel und Cat6a Stecker
Wahrscheinlich reichen für die Verbindung Patchfeld-6591cable 4x 0,5m Kabel, für die Verbindung Wohnzimmerdose-Switch 1x1m, die Verbindung Switch-WLAN Router 0,5m, die Verbindung Switch-TV 1x 1m und für den Rest 2 und 3 Meter.


----------



## Deep Thought (1. März 2020)

Auf dem Gebiet ist viel Humbug mit im Spiel. 
Es gibt keine Cat7-Patchkabel. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem üblichen RJ45-Stecker, die sind dafür gar nicht spezifiziert. Eigentlich reicht sogar Cat5. Für die paar Meter sowieso.
Du kannst ruhig das günstigste Cat6-Kabel nehmen, das du findest.


----------



## CvBuron (1. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Pegelstärkenvorgabe für 8 und 64QAM: >27db --> ok
> Sendestärkerange: 97,1-111 dBµV --> ok
> 
> An den Werten im Bild ist nichts auszusetzen.



Doch, die Kanäle die nicht mit 64QAM moduliert sind, sind gestört. Hier liegt eine Rückkanalstörung vor, die sorgt im Upstream für verminderten Durchsatz und Paketverluste (v.a. bei Wechsel der Modulation). Leider sehr schwierig zu finden für den Anbieter, und auch schwer zu beheben - reicht wenn der Nachbar mal auf die Idee gekommen ist, eine TV-Dose vom Obi mit dem Werkzeug vom Obi einzubauen...


----------



## powerpanter (1. März 2020)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Auf dem Gebiet ist viel Humbug mit im Spiel.
> Es gibt keine Cat7-Patchkabel. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem üblichen RJ45-Stecker, die sind dafür gar nicht spezifiziert. Eigentlich reicht sogar Cat5. Für die paar Meter sowieso.
> Du kannst ruhig das günstigste Cat6-Kabel nehmen, das du findest.



 Doch die cat 7 kabel gibs zu kaufen :

Veetop Lan Kabel Cat 7 Netzwerkkabel Flach fuer 10: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Slezer (1. März 2020)

Flaschenhals ist in diesem Fall der RJ45 Stecker


----------



## Hotsox (1. März 2020)

Weil ihr euch hier gerade zuvor über den ASUS PCE-AC88  unterhalten habt. Würde der bei meinem Problem auch sinn machen? Tägliche Wlan Abbrüche - macht neuer PC- Adapter Sinn?


----------



## Deep Thought (1. März 2020)

powerpanter schrieb:


> Doch die cat 7 kabel gibs zu kaufen :
> 
> Veetop Lan Kabel Cat 7 Netzwerkkabel Flach fuer 10: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Amazon verkauft viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. RJ45-Stecker erfüllen trotzdem nicht Cat7. Auch nicht vergoldet...

Twisted-Pair-Kabel – Wikipedia


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. März 2020)

Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar DeleyCon Cat 6 Kabel gekauft. Fehlt nur noch der passende Router.


----------



## ric84 (2. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Samstagmorgen kam die Box an, die Einrichtung habe ich grade abgeschlossen. Wie erwartet schiebt die 6591cable nur 30Mbit durch die Kellerdecke, weswegen die freie 6490cable wieder als AP angeschlossen ist. Über die 6490cable sind allerdings nur 500MBit möglich, daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Router der echtes 4x4 MU-MIMO (oder besser) unterstützt, sich einfach als AP an ein Patchkabel anschließen lässt und nicht mehr als 300€ kostet. Weiterhin suche ich neue Patchkabel. Mal schauen.



Hast die 6591 vllt irgendwie nicht optimal konfiguriert?

Ich nutze z.b. ausschließlich nur die 5ghz. Meine Wohnung ist im Altbau Dachgeschoss und ich hab unten auf der Straße noch 2 bis 3 Balken am Smartphone


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. März 2020)

Ich wüsste nicht was man an der Box noch so konfigurieren könnte. Die 6591cable läuft wie die 6490cable im 2,4/5GHz Dualbetrieb. Der Standort vor dem Stromkasten im Heizungsraum ist auch nicht grade gut für ein Wlan Signal aber das ist schon immer so, weswegen ein AP im Wohnzimmer stehen muss (derzeit die 6490cable neben dem TV)
Scheinbar ist die 6490cable nicht in der Lage stabile 500Mbit zu liefern, selbst ohne Hindernis schwankt die Datenrate.


Hm...Vielleicht habe ich das etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt...Im Wohnzimmer hat man noch zwei/drei Balken aber die Datenrate ist zu niedrig um damit etwas anfangen zu können, weswegen es den AP gibt.


----------



## ric84 (2. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht was man an der Box noch so konfigurieren könnte. Die 6591cable läuft wie die 6490cable im 2,4/5GHz Dualbetrieb. Der Standort vor dem Stromkasten im Heizungsraum ist auch nicht grade gut für ein Wlan Signal aber das ist schon immer so, weswegen ein AP im Wohnzimmer stehen muss (derzeit die 6490cable neben dem TV)
> Scheinbar ist die 6490cable nicht in der Lage stabile 500Mbit zu liefern, selbst ohne Hindernis schwankt die Datenrate.
> 
> 
> Hm...Vielleicht habe ich das etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt...Im Wohnzimmer hat man noch zwei/drei Balken aber die Datenrate ist zu niedrig um damit etwas anfangen zu können, weswegen es den AP gibt.



Ah Mist, vielleicht schirmt dein Haus auch einfach zu sehr ab. Ich hab zwischen dem Rechner und der Fritzbox nur eine Trockenbauwand, zum Glück.
Ist es nicht möglich, den Standort des Routers nach oben in den Wohnbereich zu verlegen? Ist sicherlich mit ein Haufen Arbeit verbunden, kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. März 2020)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ah Mist, vielleicht schirmt dein Haus auch einfach zu sehr ab. Ich hab zwischen dem Rechner und der Fritzbox nur eine Trockenbauwand, zum Glück.
> Ist es nicht möglich, den Standort des Routers nach oben in den Wohnbereich zu verlegen? Ist sicherlich mit ein Haufen Arbeit verbunden, kann ich mir vorstellen.



Ein riesiger Haufen Arbeit. Ich wüsste nicht wie man ein Docsis Kabel verlängern und durch eine sehr dicke Decke schieben könnte.

Mein Chef meinte grade, dass das Problem am Switch liegen könnte.

||<-Dose im Wohnzimmer, Kabel zum Switch (Laptop, TV und 6490cable hängen am Switch)
|<-Kabel durch Decke
|Keller|6591Cable


----------



## Slezer (2. März 2020)

Musst das Kabel ja nicht verlängern. Nimmst einfach ein längeres


----------



## CvBuron (2. März 2020)

Kannst du das ganze mal ein bißchen aufzeichnen? Also, wo was steht (Kabelanschluss, Router, Dosen, Kabel). Gibt es schon einen Weg durch die Decke, sei es Leerrohr oder was auch immer ? 

Dem Kabelmodem ist es prinzipiell egal wo es steht, Kabellängen spielen bei DOCSIS eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Was die LAN-Kabel betrifft, CAT6 reicht vollkommen für 10 Gigabit per Kupfer, CAT7 macht nur Sinn wenn man in ferner Zukunft mal einen anderen Stecker draufsetzt. Hier bei mir schiebe ich auf knapp 20 Jahre altem (Qualitäts-) 20m CAT 5e S/FTP problemlos 10 GBit/s durch - also nicht verunsichern lassen - hauptsache geschirmt.

Ganz wichtig: Bitte davon absehen, selbst an Koaxialkabeln oder TV/MM-Dosen zu basteln wenn man nicht das passende Material und vor allem Werkzeug (gute Kompressionszange und Stecker) hat. TV und Radio machen bei nicht korrekt ausgeführter Verkabelung keinen Streß, DOCSIS reagiert aber extrem empfindlich. Montagefehler oder Ungenauigkeiten verhageln nicht nur einem selbst dann das Internet, sondern allen anderen im Segment (Stichwort Rückkanalstörung). In dem Fall also lieber ein fertiges Kabel nehmen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Musst das Kabel ja nicht verlängern. Nimmst einfach ein längeres



Der Arbeitsaufwand wäre zu groß. Es gab auch schon die Idee die Box in den Raum daneben zu stellen, allerdings müsste man dann mehrere Bohrungen machen, also wäre das auch nichts.

Eigentlich ist es ja vollkommen egal wie gut das Wlan der 6591Cable ist. Im Wohnzimmer steht der AP oder eben ein Router. Vielleicht wäre es auch eine Lösung den Switch wegfallen zu lassen und einfach einen 8Port Gigabit Wlan Router zu kaufen....Wäre das einfachste. Damit würde man den Switch umgehen.


----------



## blautemple (2. März 2020)

Warum willst du denn unbedingt einen Router als AccessPoint nutzen? Warum nicht einfach einen echten Accesspoint nehmen?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. März 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn unbedingt einen Router als AccessPoint nutzen? Warum nicht einfach einen echten Accesspoint nehmen?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein echter Accesspoint weniger Leistung liefert und weniger Ports hat als ein 8 Port Gbit Router, allerdings kenne ich mich im Bereich AP eher wenig aus.

Access Points mit LAN 1Gbit/s: ab 4, WLAN: 802.11ac (Wi-Fi 5), Übertragungsrate 5GHz gesamt ab 1300Mbps Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hm

WLAN-Router mit LAN gesamt: 8, Übertragungsrate 5GHz gesamt ab 1300Mbps, Antennen extern Anzahl: ab 4 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (7. März 2020)

Bei mir ist auch alles angekommen und verbaut/angeschlossen. Über das LAN Kabel habe ich diese geschwindigkeit https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/kWzSPQnbhLmgy9xd2003.png 
Nur im ersten Stock, da soll der PC stehen, kommt nicht so viel an. Habe es nun mal mit einem Powerline Set 1260E versucht von Fritz! Über die Stromleitung kommen nur 120Mbps an. Über das Wlan bekomme ich auf dem Handy ca 80.000kbit/s 
Die Fritzbox 6591 Cable steht im Wohnzimmer, wollte eigentlich ein Kabel in den ersten Stock verlegen, habe es aber über das powerline versucht, da keine Löcher gebohrt werden müssen.  

Die geschwindigkeit reicht mir so aber nicht aus, wenn ich schon eine Giga Leitung habe, und die auch ankommen, dann will ich die auch nutzen können, vorallem am PC. 
Was gibt es noch für möglichkeiten, meine Geschwindigkeit bzw Übertragungsrate zu erhöhen im 1.Stock? Ich wohne in einem älteren 1 Familienhaus, bohren wäre also nicht das problem, das möchte ich aber noch vermeiden.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (7. März 2020)

Bei mir ist über DLan auch bei 330-350 schluss. Wenn du nicht nen Haufen Geld für Wlan ausgeben willst dann kommste ums bohren nicht drum herum.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. März 2020)

Ich überlege immer noch ob nicht ein 120€ WLAN Router mit 2 Antennen, oder ein günstiger Access Point ausreichen würde. Allerdings ist die 6490 cable auch nicht grade günstig gewesen, sodass ich vermute, dass die Router unter 200€ nicht für diese Geschwindigkeiten ausgerüstet sind, mal davon abgesehen, dass die 6490cable anscheinend unter Last zu warm wird und die Geschwindigkeit drosselt.


----------



## robbe (7. März 2020)

Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man sich eine Gbit Leitung bucht, diese auch voll nutzen will und dann nicht mal Stunde Arbeit in die ordentliche Verlegung eines Kabels investiert. Sattdessen gibt man am besten noch nen Haufen Geld aus, um diese ganzen halbgaren Alternativen durchzuprobieren, die niemals ein 20€ Kabel ersetzen können.


----------



## Tekkla (7. März 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man sich eine Gbit Leitung bucht, diese auch voll nutzen will und dann nicht mal Stunde Arbeit in die ordentliche Verlegung eines Kabels investiert. Sattdessen gibt man am besten noch nen Haufen Geld aus, um diese ganzen halbgaren Alternativen durchzuprobieren, die niemals ein 20€ Kabel ersetzen können.


Wenn es keine saubere Lösung für die Kabelwege gibt, dann muss man eben anderweitig versuchen die Bandbreite zu  den Clients zu bringen. Kabel sind immer nur dann gut, wenn man sie beim Bau oder Umbau unter Putz legen kann. Nachträglich eine Leitung zu ziehen bedeutet immer dem WAF gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (7. März 2020)

Für die 200er Leitung die ich vorher hatte reichte das Dlan vollkommen aus. So halbgar ist es also nicht, nur halt noch nicht auf dem Level das für die Gbit Leitung notwendig ist.
Und wenn du mal ne richtig brökelnde Mauer hast beim Kabel verlegen biste länger als eine Stunde beschäftigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Für die 200er Leitung die ich vorher hatte reichte das Dlan vollkommen aus. So halbgar ist es also nicht, nur halt noch nicht auf dem Level das für die Gbit Leitung notwendig ist.



Vorsicht bei den DLAN-Dingern. Es ist extrem davon abhängig wie welche Stromleitungen im haus liegen. Es gibt Verkabelungen da kann DLAN problemlos 1 GBit/s über mehrere Zimmer schieben. Und es gibt andere Verkabelungen wo das genau gleiche DLAN noch keine 10 MBit/s schafft.
Man kann da nicht pauschal sagen da geht so viel/wenig oder das ist gut/schlecht.

Grundsätzlich sollte man mit dLAN nur Steckdosen verwinden, die eine direkte Stromkabelverbindung haben. Das funktioniert in aller Regel sehr gut. Es wird schlechter umso mehr Verteiler/Dosen/Verbraucher/... dazwischen sind und es funktioniert so gut wie gar nicht mehr wenn Strömkästen/Sicherungen/... dazwischen sind.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn es keine saubere Lösung für die Kabelwege gibt, dann muss man eben anderweitig versuchen die Bandbreite zu  den Clients zu bringen. Kabel sind immer nur dann gut, wenn man sie beim Bau oder Umbau unter Putz legen kann. Nachträglich eine Leitung zu ziehen bedeutet immer dem WAF gerecht zu werden.


Ein sichtbares Kabel ist immer noch besser als dLAN.  Einfach in/auf die Fußleiste packen und glücklich werden.


----------



## Ash1983 (7. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein sichtbares Kabel ist immer noch besser als dLAN.  Einfach in/auf die Fußleiste packen und glücklich werden.


Wenn man nicht durch mehrere Etagen muss, stimmt das wohl...

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2020)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht durch mehrere Etagen muss, stimmt das wohl...


Naja auch im Treppenhaus funktionieren LAN Kabel. Grade ein paar Löcher bohren ist aber deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Tekkla (7. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ein sichtbares Kabel ist immer noch besser als dLAN.  Einfach in/auf die Fußleiste packen und glücklich werden.


Von DLAN habe ich nie gesprochen. Und einfach so auf eine Fußleiste packen, najo, nagel mal auf einer Fliesenleiste oder klebe da nen Kabelkanal drauf, wenn im Haushalt Menschen leben, die dir klarmachen, dass sowas ein NOGO zu 100% ist. Das kann man alles machen, wenn einem nichts an Raumästhetik liegt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> nagel mal auf einer Fliesenleiste oder klebe da nen Kabelkanal drauf, wenn im Haushalt Menschen leben, die dir klarmachen, dass sowas ein NOGO zu 100% ist.



Stell die Leute vor die Wahl: Kabel auf der Fußleiste oder kein Internet.
Du wirst dich wundern wie schnell sich die Meinungen ändern. Ich spreche (in der alten Wohnung) aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Tekkla (7. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stell die Leute vor die Wahl: Kabel auf der Fußleiste oder kein Internet.
> Du wirst dich wundern wie schnell sich die Meinungen ändern. Ich spreche (in der alten Wohnung) aus Erfahrung.


Wie vielen Leuten hast du das schon so verkaufen können? Ich bin tagtäglich unterwegs, um Menschen verschiedenster Art das Internet zu bringen oder zu verbessern. Kabel zu ziehen ist in fast allen Fällen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, zumal man heute ja echt brauchbare MESH Lösungen bekommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wie vielen Leuten hast du das schon so verkaufen können?



Ich dachte es geht um einen einzelnen konkreten privaten Fall - dass du dich als Händler nicht so verhalten kannst ist klar... meine Frau hat aber in der alten Bleibe sehr schnell bemerkt, dass ein Kabel über der Fußleiste weit weniger schmerzhaft ist als offline zu sein.^^


----------



## Tekkla (7. März 2020)

Wo ist der Unterschied ob Papa oder der Techniker das macht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2020)

Du kannst den UNterschied nicht erkennen ob ich das im Einzelfall für meine Familie so mache oder ob ein Techniker der Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt das in Tausenden haushalten macht? Ehrlich? 
Die Unterschiede sind so groß dass es mir schwerfällt, Gemeinsamkeiten zu finden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. März 2020)

Eine Kühlung der 6490cable und der Empfangsgeräte (Note 9, E595) mit Kühlpacks brachte leider keine nennenswerte Besserung. Das Note kam auf 530Mbit/s, während das e595 auf 650Mbit/s kam.


----------



## Tekkla (8. März 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du kannst den UNterschied nicht erkennen ob ich das im Einzelfall für meine Familie so mache oder ob ein Techniker der Geld für seine Arbeit bekommt das in Tausenden haushalten macht? Ehrlich?
> Die Unterschiede sind so groß dass es mir schwerfällt, Gemeinsamkeiten zu finden.


Das meinte ich nicht. Ich wollte sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob ein Techniker oder man selbst eine Leitung zieht, wenn es wen im Haushalt gibt, der keine sichtbare Leitung - nicht mal in einem Kabelkanal - haben will. Obendrein hilft ja angesichts verfügbarer Lösungen auch nicht eine Erpressung a la entweder Kabel oder gar nix.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich wollte sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, ob ein Techniker oder man selbst eine Leitung zieht, wenn es wen im Haushalt gibt, der keine sichtbare Leitung - nicht mal in einem Kabelkanal - haben will.


Das ist klar^^



Tekkla schrieb:


> Obendrein hilft ja angesichts verfügbarer  Lösungen auch nicht eine Erpressung a la entweder Kabel oder gar  nix.


Das kommt drauf an - ich fand bei mir die "Erpressung" ganz praktisch. Klar hätte es Lösungen gegeben - dLAN das in der Wohnung kaum funktioniert hätte oder wLAN durch mehrere dicke Altbau Steinwände was ebenso schlecht geht. Das wären alles langsame, womöglich instabile Verbindungen geworden oder man hätte viel Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen ums halbwegs gut zu machen. Und ich habs nicht eingesehen die technisch perfekte und billige Lösung "25 Meter CAT6-Kabel legen" nicht zu nutzen nur weil jemand ein weißes Kabel vor einem weißen Hintergrund am Fußboden als störend empfindet (was noch weitestgehend unsichtbar etwa hinter einer Couch oder unterm Teppich lag und wo bereits klar war dass wir nicht noch 5 Jahre hier wohnen würden).


----------



## Tekkla (8. März 2020)

Jo, bei mir in der Altbauwohung laufen auf den dicken Fußleisten Kabelkanäle in allen Räumen. Ich weiß ja, was ich damit bekomme und auch spare. Ich weiß aus der täglichen Praxis aber auch, dass ich damit eher der Exot bin. Die meisten Leute sind bereit relativ viel Geld für Hardware zu bezahlen, wenn man ihnen damit Bohren, Löcher und ggf Kabel (selbst in Kanälen) erspart.


----------



## robbe (8. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Eine Kühlung der 6490cable und der Empfangsgeräte (Note 9, E595) mit Kühlpacks brachte leider keine nennenswerte Besserung. Das Note kam auf 530Mbit/s, während das e595 auf 650Mbit/s kam.



Was genau erwartest du denn? Du wirst mit keinem dieser Geräte jemals 1Gbit im Wlan schaffen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. März 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Was genau erwartest du denn? Du wirst mit keinem dieser Geräte jemals 1Gbit im Wlan schaffen.



Ich weiß. Allerdings soll die Fritzbox 6490cable aufgrund ihres schrecklichen Designs ersetzt werden, sodass sowieso geplant ist einen neuen Router zu kaufen und da ich gerne darauf achte, dass neue Produkte besser sind als alte, erwarte ich von einem neuen Router dass dieser mindestens 200% mehr Bandbreite liefert. Selbst wenn nur ein Gerät etwas mit der verdoppelten Bandbreite anfangen kann ist das schon einmal etwas. Da die 6490cable und die 6591cable sehr stark schwankende Datenraten liefern, vermute ich mal, dass selbst ein Access Point für 100€ eine 200 prozentige Verbesserung wäre.

Ich suche also einen Router oder Access Point in Schwarz mit sichtbaren Antennen der durch zwei normale Wände 840MBit/s übertragen kann. Optimal wären natürlich die vollen 1060MBit/s.

Das wäre z.B. eine Alternative: Asus RT-AC88U


----------



## Tekkla (8. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich suche also einen Router oder Access Point ... der durch zwei normale Wände 840MBit/s übertragen kann. Optimal wären natürlich die vollen 1060MBit/s.


Na denn mal viel Erfolg!


----------



## cryon1c (8. März 2020)

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren wie man diese Geschwindigkeit bekommt und das durch Wände 

Kann gleich sagen - Cat6a verlegen und 2,5Gbit/s bis 10Gbit/s drüber bekommen ohne wenn und aber. 
Ich hab bislang keine Lösung gefunden die schnell genug ist um Kabel zu ersetzen, gerade wenn man eine vernünftige Internetleitung holt will man ja auch vernünftige Leitungen dahinter haben. 
Weitere Vorteile - NAS usw. daheim überall hinstellen können (und Kabel dahin legen) und so z.B. die Lautstärke der Festplatten umgehen, wenn die hinter der Wand sind, ists egal 

Warum machen die Leute immer so ein Drama aus der Verkabelung und werfen Geld zum Fenster raus um Dlan und/oder dickes WLAN aufstellen zu können nur um dann festzustellen das es doch nicht so geil ist?


----------



## Tekkla (8. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Warum machen die Leute immer so ein Drama aus der Verkabelung und werfen Geld zum Fenster raus um Dlan und/oder dickes WLAN aufstellen zu können


Vorhandener Sinn für Ästhetik?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. März 2020)

Es ist nicht möglich im Keller durch die Decke zu bohren, deshalb wird immer ein zweiter Router oder AP gebraucht. Da in den restlichen Räumen überall Kabel liegen, müssen auch keine zusätzlichen Kabel verlegt werden. Die Wände/die Decke durch die der zweite Router das Wlan Signal sendet blockieren dieses zu ca. 7%, sodass die Signalabdeckung kein Problem ist. Das Größere Problem ist die niedrige Datenrate, selbst wenn man direkt vor einem der Router steht gibts mit keinem Endgerät mehr als 530MBit/s und das noch nichtmal dauerhaft. Das einzige was wirklich hilft: Den Router mit Trockeneis/Kühlpacks zu kühlen...Macht wie man sich Denken kann eher wenig Sinn.


----------



## cryon1c (8. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Vorhandener Sinn für Ästhetik?



Als ob man Kabel nicht unsichtbar verlegen kann... wir sind doch keine Höhlenmenschen, es gibt für 20-30 Kröten alles was man braucht um eine kurze Strecke abzudecken, wer will macht das unterputz und macht das RICHTIG schön. Es geht alles, wenn man will. Aber manche wollen halt mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, nur sind Wände härter als der Kopf und WLAN will da auch nicht so recht durch.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht möglich im Keller durch die Decke zu bohren, deshalb wird immer ein zweiter Router oder AP gebraucht. Da in den restlichen Räumen überall Kabel liegen, müssen auch keine zusätzlichen Kabel verlegt werden. Die Wände/die Decke durch die der zweite Router das Wlan Signal sendet blockieren dieses zu ca. 7%, sodass die Signalabdeckung kein Problem ist. Das Größere Problem ist die niedrige Datenrate, selbst wenn man direkt vor einem der Router steht gibts mit keinem Endgerät mehr als 530MBit/s und das noch nichtmal dauerhaft. Das einzige was wirklich hilft: Den Router mit Trockeneis/Kühlpacks zu kühlen...Macht wie man sich Denken kann eher wenig Sinn.



Ist normal. Selbst die besten 5GHz-Router die aktuell auf dem Markt sind und irre viel Geld kosten, werden von dem Onboard-LAN sowie einem 10€-Router von TP-Link in der Ramschabteilung überholt was Geschwindigkeit angeht.

Linus wollte auch nicht bohren (war sein eigenes Haus), hat die Kabel also außen verlegt - die kosten mehr aber immer noch günstiger und schneller als ein Highend-Router der trotzdem versagt sobald da eine Wand ist. 
Das blöde ist - 2,4Ghz kommt besser durch Wände, hat aber ne geringe Bandbreite. 5GHz sollte nahe rankommen an das was du willst, aber nicht mit ner Wand dazwischen. 

Kannste machen, aber Kabel ist und bleibt Kabel, geht nicht gibt es nicht - es ist in 99,999999% der Fälle "man kann sich nicht mit XYZ einigen und darf nicht".


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (8. März 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man sich eine Gbit Leitung bucht, diese auch voll nutzen will und dann nicht mal Stunde Arbeit in die ordentliche Verlegung eines Kabels investiert. Sattdessen gibt man am besten noch nen Haufen Geld aus, um diese ganzen halbgaren Alternativen durchzuprobieren, die niemals ein 20€ Kabel ersetzen können.



Da hast du vollkommen recht, habe jetzt eingesehen, das die beste Lösung einfach das LAN kabel ist. Mein Schwager in spe hat gerade sein Haus umgebaut, da ist noch genug CAT7 Kabel übrig, das hab ich jetzt bekommen und die Kabelkanäle liegen auch schon fertig, nur noch 1 Loch bohren und dann liegt das kabel bis zum ersten Stock.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Als ob man Kabel nicht unsichtbar verlegen kann... wir sind doch keine Höhlenmenschen, es gibt für 20-30 Kröten alles was man braucht um eine kurze Strecke abzudecken, wer will macht das unterputz und macht das RICHTIG schön. Es geht alles, wenn man will. Aber manche wollen halt mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, nur sind Wände härter als der Kopf und WLAN will da auch nicht so recht durch.


Hahaha. Ja, so macht Mann in der Regel das.  Und dann erzähle mal der Frau, dass du die Wände schlitzen, danach spachteln, neu tapezieren und malern willst, um Kabel zu verlegen, wo man für 60 - 100 € brauchbare Repeater bekommt.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. März 2020)

Vor allem wohnen auch alle in Eigentum wo man machen kann was man möchte [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fipS09 (9. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hahaha. Ja, so macht Mann in der Regel das.  Und dann erzähle mal der Frau, dass du die Wände schlitzen, danach spachteln, neu tapezieren und malern willst, um Kabel zu verlegen, wo man für 60 - 100 € brauchbare Repeater bekommt.



Oder für 3 Euro/m im Internet Kabelkanal bestellen kann.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2020)

Ich schrieb es schon weiter vorne: Sowas kann man machen. Sowas mache ich auch bei mir. Sowas kann man aber nicht pauschal voraussetzen. Ich bin in über 20 Jahren bei hunderten von Kunden gewesen, wo ein Kabel ziehen, wie auch immer versteckt, einer Staatskrise gleichkam. Hier im Forum trffen Nerds auf Nerds. Wir haben aber so rein gar nichts mit den Noobs da draußen gemein. Und derer gibt es um Welten mehr als es uns gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (9. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich schrieb es schon weiter vorne: Sowas kann man machen. Sowas mache ich auch bei mir. Sowas kann man aber nicht pauschal voraussetzen. Ich bin in über 20 Jahren bei hunderten von Kunden gewesen, wo ein Kabel ziehen, wie auch immer versteckt, einer Staatskrise gleichkam. Hier im Forum trffen Nerds auf Nerds. Wir haben aber so rein gar nichts mit den Noobs da draußen gemein. Und derer gibt es um Welten mehr als es uns gibt.



Ach so doof ist keiner mehr. Genau wie Stromkabel wollen Leute auch Internet und wenn man beim kacken kein Youtube glotzen kann weil das WLAN nicht reicht, sind denen auch Umbauarbeiten recht 
Die sind genau so wie wir, nur treiben sie es nicht ganz so hart.


----------



## Slezer (9. März 2020)

Update von Post #156

Techniker kommt heute


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> beim kacken kein Youtube glotzen kann weil das WLAN nicht reicht, sind denen auch Umbauarbeiten recht


Deswegenn ziehen die sich nen WLAN-Kabel aufs Klo?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. März 2020)

Wenn die endlich mal Antennen an eine Fritzbox bauen würden, müsste man sich nicht so viele Gedanken um Alternativen machen. Ein 8 Port Gigabit Router mit 4 Antennen und Docsis 3.1 Anschluss wäre mal etwas neues.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man überall Kabel hinlegen muss, wenn man das ganze auch mit Routern/Access Points lösen kann...Damit spart man sich eine Menge Arbeit und es beschwert sich keiner über die Umbauarbeiten. Unter bestimmten Umständen sind Kabelkanäle Pflicht aber mittlerweile gibt es doch genügend Router die durch die externen Antennen mehr als 50M überbrücken können, sodass man notfalls immer noch fast alles mit WLAN lösen kann.


----------



## cryon1c (9. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Deswegenn ziehen die sich nen WLAN-Kabel aufs Klo?



Nö, aber die fragen mich ab und an und ich sag denen - zieh Kabel bis zu der und der Stelle und parke da entweder den Router selbst hin oder nen guten Access Point der ebenfalls via LAN angeschlossen ist und nicht anders. Dann haben die auch WLAN aufm Klo und in der Garage etc. Ist keine Kunst und kostet nix 



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wenn die endlich mal Antennen an eine Fritzbox bauen würden, müsste man sich nicht so viele Gedanken um Alternativen machen. Ein 8 Port Gigabit Router mit 4 Antennen und Docsis 3.1 Anschluss wäre mal etwas neues.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man überall Kabel hinlegen muss, wenn man das ganze auch mit Routern/Access Points lösen kann...Damit spart man sich eine Menge Arbeit und es beschwert sich keiner über die Umbauarbeiten. Unter bestimmten Umständen sind Kabelkanäle Pflicht aber mittlerweile gibt es doch genügend Router die durch die externen Antennen mehr als 50M überbrücken können, sodass man notfalls immer noch fast alles mit WLAN lösen kann.




Nicht die Reichweite ist das Problem. Sondern die Geschwindigkeit. 
Auf 50 Meter bekommste was? Richtig, 0,nix. Emails checken und Instagram anglotzen geht ja, aber was vernünftiges machste damit nicht mehr.

Hier geht es um den Fall das jemand seine Gigabit-Leitung auch wirklich nutzen will aber viel zu faul ist ein Kabel zu legen. Hat aber eingesehen das diese Geschwindigkeiten auch mit dem besten WLAN kaum hinzubekommen sind, schon gar nicht stabil durch ne Wand. 
WLAN kann man nutzen, aber um die Kabel kommt man oft nicht herum und das ist weder aufwendig noch teuer und beschweren tut sich auch keiner. Schon gar nicht das Frauchen oder der Nachwuchs, die kleben selbst am Internet


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. März 2020)

Welche Router/Access Points/Netzwerkkarten/Netzwerk Sticks/Netzwerkkabel verwendet ihr?
<- 6591Cable fürs LAN, 6490Cable fürs Wlan, deleyCON CAT6 S/FTP Patchkabel und Cat 6 Verlegekabel.
Onboard LAN und Wlan.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Welche Router/Access Points/Netzwerkkarten/Netzwerk Sticks/Netzwerkkabel verwendet ihr?
> <- 6591Cable fürs LAN, 6490Cable fürs Wlan, deleyCON CAT6 S/FTP Patchkabel und Cat 6 Verlegekabel.
> Onboard LAN und Wlan.


Im Büro aktuell:
Router: Lancom 1781VA für beide Telekom-Anschlüsse
WLAN: AC-AP Pro (2x)

Der Lancom wird für einen Anschluss durch eine USG-Pro 4 getauscht, davor hängt, wie jetzt auch, das hässliche Zyxel-Gerät im Modem-Modus. 

Wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein AC-AP Pro dazu.

Ein USW-Pro-48 PoE Gen2 ist auch schon bestellt. 

Ansonsten normale Cat 6 Kabel für die PCs, Server und die Qnap.

Wobei die Qnap bald via SFP+ (am usw-pro) angeschlossen wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. März 2020)

Nachdem ich heute noch ein paar Stunden in die Routersuche investiert habe, ist es nun dieser: Asus RT-AC88U Gaming Router geworden. Es hat allerdings ein bisschen gedauert bis dieser genehmigt wurde, von daher muss das jetzt der richtige sein.


----------



## Slezer (10. März 2020)

Wie meinst das "genehmigen"?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Wie meinst das "genehmigen"?



Der Rest der Familie muss auch zustimmen, wenn etwas neues für das Wohnzimmer gekauft wird. Vielleicht habe ich das ein bisschen seltsam ausgedrückt. Die Diskussion um den Asus Router war nach ein paar Minuten vorbei, während die Diskussion bei der letzten Fritzbox etwas länger gedauert hat. Das Design des Asus Router scheint wohl besser anzukommen.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (10. März 2020)

ich habe heute mal mein CAT7 Verlegekabel mit CAT8 Steckern versehen und mal meine Leitung getestet, das kam dabei heraus:

https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/9BLGdMpNwzzL9xbs2003.png

Mit den powerline war das ja nur eine reine qual, das kabel wird nun noch ordentlich verlegt und dann bin ich sehr zufrieden. 

Musste aber auch für das Kabel etwas überzeugungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2020)

Dein Link funktioniert nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (10. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Der Rest der Familie muss auch zustimmen, wenn etwas neues für das Wohnzimmer gekauft wird. Vielleicht habe ich das ein bisschen seltsam ausgedrückt. Die Diskussion um den Asus Router war nach ein paar Minuten vorbei, während die Diskussion bei der letzten Fritzbox etwas länger gedauert hat. Das Design des Asus Router scheint wohl besser anzukommen.



Seltsame Familie. Klar, Design ist auch ein Thema, aber Leistung macht doch den Unterschied, wie der Router aussieht ist egal. 
Der könnte von mir aus wie ne pinke Lavalampe mit Dildoähnlichen Antennen in alle Richtungen aussehen, so lange der das liefert was ich brauche xD


----------



## Tekkla (10. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Der könnte von mir aus wie ne pinke Lavalampe mit Dildoähnlichen Antennen in alle Richtungen aussehen, so lange der das liefert was ich brauche xD


Und das macht den Unterschied zwischen dir und einer Familie mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten aus. Aber das habe ich dir ja schon vergeblich zu erklären versucht XD


----------



## cryon1c (10. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und das macht den Unterschied zwischen dir und einer Familie mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten aus. Aber das habe ich dir ja schon vergeblich zu erklären versucht XD



Naja so Designbesessen zu sein ist schon selten 
Beim Router hab ich das noch nie erlebt, bei einem Multimedia-PC wird oft gemeckert wenn das Teil potthässlich ist, aber die sind meist auch größer :

Lässt sich Frauchen&co gar nicht auf Elektronik ein? Da würde ich mich mit der streiten bis der Arzt kommt, weil bei mir da Kabelsalat inklusive NAS und anderer Grütze steht die halt im Studio nix zu suchen hat.


----------



## Slezer (10. März 2020)

Laut Vodafone Forum ist im mit cable max 1000 auch Dual Stack dabei. Hab auch offizielle Twitter Posts gelesen daß es so ist aber an der Hotline will man mir das nicht aktivieren


----------



## cryon1c (10. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Laut Vodafone Forum ist im mit cable max 1000 auch Dual Stack dabei. Hab auch offizielle Twitter Posts gelesen daß es so ist aber an der Hotline will man mir das nicht aktivieren



Frag noch ob das echtes Dual Stack ist oder Dual Stack Lite. Lite ist kacke


----------



## Slezer (10. März 2020)

Lite hat "jeder" ich möchte das echte, manche bekommen es und andere nicht. 2 Klasse Gesellschaft


----------



## robbe (10. März 2020)

Die Art des Tarifs hat erstmal nichts damit zu tun, ob man Dualstack berechtigt ist. Im ehemaligen UM Land zb. ist entweder die Telefonieoption oder der Uploadbooster Voraussetzung für Dual Stack. Da es im 1000Mbit Tarif keinen Uploadbooster gibt, bleibt nur ersteres. Was die Vorraussetzungen außerhalb des UM Landes sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Laut Vodafone Forum ist im mit cable max 1000 auch Dual Stack dabei. Hab auch offizielle Twitter Posts gelesen daß es so ist aber an der Hotline will man mir das nicht aktivieren



Das musste man als alt Unitymedia Kunde bei der telefonischen Bestellung des Vertrages angeben. Nachträglich lässt sich das anscheinend nicht mehr aktivieren.

Eine Alternative ist nur der 10€ teurere Businessvertrag. Da gibst immer die statische Ipv4 Adresse.


----------



## robbe (10. März 2020)

Das lässt sich defintiv auch nachträglich aktivieren. Man muss nur auf jemanden treffen, dessen Kompetenzstand leicht überdurchschnittlich ist.

Und bei Business gibt es Standardmäßig immer Dualstack, eine statische IPv4 nur auf Wunsch.


----------



## Slezer (10. März 2020)

Also das hat Vodafone selber geschrieben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (10. März 2020)

Was die schreiben oder sagen und was dann am Ende auch wirklich geschalten wird, sind oft zweit grundverschiedene Dinge. Mein Stand ist, Dualstack im UM Land nur mit TelefonKomfort oder Powerupload, unabhängig vom Grundtarif. Aber auch diese Aussage ist ohne Gewähr. Bei so nem Firmenzusammschluss geht vieles drunter und drüber, da kann sich einiges von einem Tag auf den nächsten ändern.
Frage, oben steht dein Dualstack würde wegfallen? Also hattest du bisher DS? Welche der Vorraussetzung hast du denn bisher erfüllt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2020)

Heute Abend gabs über 70ms Verzögerung (Ping, Latenz usw.) Sehr seltsam. Dazu kommt, dass die Verteilung der Bandbreite offenbar nicht optimal läuft. Der TV ist nur mit 100MBit angebunden, trotzdem erhält der Rechner nur schwankende 550MBit...Es wäre besser, wenn man die Bandbreite einzelner Geräte auf bestimmte Werte einschränken könnte aber QOS oder Load Balancing scheinen nicht in die FrotzBox integriert zu sein. Wenigstens sind diese Funktionen beim neuen Asus Router dabei. Allerdings kommt dieser erst in den nächsten Tagen und an diesen werden nicht alle Geräte angeschlossen, da die Fritzbox weiterhin direkt mit dem Patchfeld verbunden ist und der Asus Router nur als AP dient.


----------



## v3nom (11. März 2020)

Ich hatte früher bei UM die 400er Leitung mit Powerupload und Komfort Option. Bin dann zu nem eigenen Modem gewechselt, hab die Komfort Option gekündigt und DS beantragt. Mit dem Gigabit-Tarifwechsel ist dann auch der Powerupload weggefallen, aber ich habe weiterhin auf mein eigenes Modem bestanden und das DS weiterhin aktiv bleibt.
Ich habe also:
- Gigabit
- DS
- eigenes Modem


----------



## Slezer (11. März 2020)

Power Upload fällt automatisch weg mit dem Gigabit Tarif weil man schon max Upload hat.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2020)

v3nom schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher bei UM die 400er Leitung mit Powerupload und Komfort Option. Bin dann zu nem eigenen Modem gewechselt, hab die Komfort Option gekündigt und DS beantragt. Mit dem Gigabit-Tarifwechsel ist dann auch der Powerupload weggefallen, aber ich habe weiterhin auf mein eigenes Modem bestanden und das DS weiterhin aktiv bleibt.
> Ich habe also:
> - Gigabit
> - DS
> - eigenes Modem


Hattest du das bei der Bestellung direkt mit angegeben oder haben die von alleine DS übernommen? Ich brauche das nämlich auch zwingend.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hattest du das bei der Bestellung direkt mit angegeben oder haben die von alleine DS übernommen? Ich brauche das nämlich auch zwingend.



Ich habe das bei der telefonischen Bestellung mit angefordert, allerdings liefert Voadafone keine 6591cable mehr aus. Die gibts aufgrund des Corona Virus im Moment nur im freien Handel zu kaufen.

Seit heute ist der Kabelanschluss down. Scheint als wäre mal wieder ein Baggerfahrer unvorsichtig gewesen.


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2020)

So. Habe jetzt ein paar Messungen zu verschiedenen Zeiten gemacht. Direkt am Kabel kommen max. 350Mbit an, am Lappi sind es bis 300Mbit, im Schnitt eher um die 250MBit und am Knecht (über WLAN-Stick) 100-150MBit. Habe das moniert, nur nach der Meldung bei Vodafone hat man eine angebliche techn. Störung festgestellt, die sehr schnell wieder "behoben" war und anschließend kein techn. Defekt/Störung  festgestellt werden konnte...

Mir ist klar, das es immer BIS ZU heißt, aber von "nur" 500MBit bin ich ja auch noch weit weg. Wie sehen dahingehend meine Möglichkeiten aus, hätte ich überhaupt welche?

Gruß


----------



## v3nom (11. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hattest du das bei der Bestellung direkt mit angegeben oder haben die von alleine DS übernommen? Ich brauche das nämlich auch zwingend.



Hab das alles so genau denen per Twitter mitgeteilt und dort auch alles geregelt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. März 2020)

Der Asus Router ist angekommen und als ap eingerichtet. Vielleicht richte ich diesen am Wochenende mal als Wlan Router ein. Was mir schonmal auffällt: Die Netzüberprüfung von Netflix am LG C9 endet auf einmal mit 160MBit/s über Wlan. Per LAN kommen nur 100MBit an. Alle Seiten laden mehr als doppelt so schnell. Leider erreichte noch kein Speedtest Werte jenseits der 400MBit, auch wenn Windows und Android 10 teils 1,0 Gigabit anzeigen. Grade gabs beim Voadafone Speedtest mal kurz 500MBit mit dem Note. Wahrscheinlich ist das Segment grade überlastet.


----------



## facehugger (12. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Der Asus Router ist angekommen und als ap eingerichtet. Vielleicht richte ich diesen am Wochenende mal als Wlan Router ein. Was mir schonmal auffällt: Die Netzüberprüfung von Netflix am LG C9 endet auf einmal mit 160MBit/s über Wlan. Per LAN kommen nur 100MBit an. Alle Seiten laden mehr als doppelt so schnell. Leider erreichte noch kein Speedtest Werte jenseits der 400MBit, auch wenn Windows und Android 10 teils 1,0 Gigabit anzeigen. Grade gabs beim Voadafone Speedtest mal kurz 500MBit mit dem Note. Wahrscheinlich ist das Segment grade überlastet.


Es heißt nicht umsonst “bis zu“ Der Speed is aktuell bei mir ganz ähnlich (Post 236)...

Gruß


----------



## D3N$0 (12. März 2020)

Klar heißt es "bis zu" aber es werden einem 600MBit minimal zugesichert. Mit 250-400MBit würde ich mich nicht zufrieden geben.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. März 2020)

Der Router hat sich selbstständig in den Router Modus geschaltet, sodass die LAN Ports nun aktiv sind. Der Exynos 9910 im Note 9 scheint eher nicht so der beste Wlan Chip zu sein, von daher vermute ich mal, dass manche Geräte einfach nicht für solche Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt sind. Allerdings kam der alte Router teils auf höhere Werte. Ich vermute mal, dass man mit besseren/moderneren Geräten auch eine höhere Bandbreite empfängt. Hm der Router liefert über LAN die volle Bandbreite...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. März 2020)

Über WLAN schafft man kein 1 Gbit/s, schon gar nicht mit einem Handy. Selbst bei einem Test per LAN sollte der PC schon ein relativ aktueller Gaming PC sein. Je nach Speedtest braucht man nämlich einiges an CPU Power.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. März 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Über WLAN schafft man kein 1 Gbit/s, schon gar nicht mit einem Handy. Selbst bei einem Test per LAN sollte der PC schon ein relativ aktueller Gaming PC sein. Je nach Speedtest braucht man nämlich einiges an CPU Power.



Per LAN schafft auch mein Note 600MBit. Der e595 der mit dem Ryzen 5 3500u noch eine schlechtere CPU verbaut hat schafft sogar 960MBit, also kann da irgendetwas nicht stimmen. Komischerweise ist sowohl der Ryzen 7 2700x, als auch der r5 3500u während des Speedtests teilweise zu 100% ausgelastet.


Scheinbar hat der Router einen katastrophalen Kanal ausgewählt....Kanal geändert und auf einmal ist auch das Signal wieder da.
Hm...Scheinbar fällt damit Asus demnächst auch weg. Schade...Die nächste Alternative wäre Netgear aber es wird ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit den hochgelobten Asus zu ersetzen. Vielleicht verbessert der sich noch.


----------



## claster17 (12. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Per LAN schafft auch mein Note 600MBit. Der e595 der mit dem Ryzen 5 3500u noch eine schlechtere CPU verbaut hat schafft sogar 960MBit, also kann da irgendetwas nicht stimmen.



Das E595 kann mit 160 MHz breiten Kanälen umgehen, das Handy ziemlich sicher nicht. Beide dürften 2x2 haben.


----------



## facehugger (13. März 2020)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Klar heißt es "bis zu" *aber es werden einem 600MBit minimal zugesichert*. Mit 250-400MBit würde ich mich nicht zufrieden geben.


Steht das irgendwo, das ich mich drauf berufen kann...

Gruß


----------



## D3N$0 (13. März 2020)

Wenn man sich mit dem Produkt Informationsblatt auseinender setzt findet man diese Angabe... 

https://www.vodafone.de/media/downloads/pdf/CableMax-1000-Feb-2020.pdf


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. März 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Das E595 kann mit 160 MHz breiten Kanälen umgehen, das Handy ziemlich sicher nicht. Beide dürften 2x2 haben.



Leider erreicht auch das e595 keine Datenraten oberhalb von 400MBit und selbst diesen Wert erreicht man nur selten. Vielleicht funktionieren die Speedtests mit Wlan nicht so gut. Leider habe ich kein aktuelles 2020er Gerät da um das zu testen.

Nach ein paar Tests kommt das Note auf 480-520MBit down und 50MBit up.

Mit 100MHz scheint sich auch die Reichweite erhöht zu haben. Die Kellerdecke ist für den Router jetzt fast kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Tekkla (16. März 2020)

Wie lief das bei euch, die ihr vorher eine 6490 mit mehreren Telefonnummern hattet und nun einen eigenen Router habt? Die Frau an der Hotline meinte gerade, da muss erstmal der von denen ausgelieferte Router angeschlossen werden, damit die Technik bei denen auf 1000 MBit umgestellt werden kann. Danach kann ich dann einen eigenen Router anschließen. Die von denen gelieferte 6591 müsste ich dann aber behalten und auch bezahlen. Das ist ein bisschen merkwürdig. Also, wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## c1i (16. März 2020)

Vodafonestation 24 Stunden dran gelassen, abgeklemmt, wieder verpackt und zum Verstauben ins Regal gestellt. Eigene 6591 angeschlossen und eingerichtet. 

Was willst du denn mit einer gemieteten 6591, wenn du eigene Hardware verwenden willst? Die gemietete Fritzbox ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn, wenn man eigene Hardware betreiben will. Da nimmt man die kostenlose Vodafonestation. Die braucht man dann allerdings im Supportfall, denn Vodafone besteht dann auf deren Hardware.

So ist das bei Vodafone. Bei UM kann man die Mietgeräte wieder zurückgeben, wenn man eigene Hardware betreibt.


----------



## Tekkla (16. März 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Da nimmt man die kostenlose Vodafonestation.


Und gibt damit 5 von 7 Telefonnummern auf... Deswegen habe ich extra "mehrere Telefonnummern" geschrieben.


----------



## c1i (16. März 2020)

Ich hab auch mehrere Telefonnummer, welche ich in der eigenen 6591 alle eingepflegt habe und die alle anstandslos funktionieren. Aufgeben musst du die Nummern, wenn du die VS in Betrieb behältst. Wenn man eigene Hardware einsetzt ist das Vodafone-Gerät nur für den Supportfall notwendig. Nicht um irgendwelche Nummern zu behalten. Die SIP-Daten für die Nummern wirst du ja haben.


----------



## Tekkla (16. März 2020)

Die von Vodafone haben mir gesagt, dass mit der VS nur 2 Nummern erhalten bleiben. Alle anderen fallen weg. Wie viele Nummern hast du?


----------



## c1i (17. März 2020)

Ich habe momentan drei Rufnummern. 

Mit der VS behält man nur zwei, richtig. Aber eben nur, wenn man die VS auch behält bzw. einsetzt. Sobald du eine eigene 6591 einsetzt, kannst du deine Rufnummern in dieser auch wieder einpflegen. Wie lange die nach einem Vertragswechsel (was hier ja der Fall ist), vorgehalten werden, wenn man sie nicht aktiviert, kann ich aber nicht sagen. 

Dass man dafür deren Hardware braucht, ist aber nicht richtig. Da würde ich nochmal genauer nachfragen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. März 2020)

0wer braucht denn als privathaushalt 3 telefonnummern 

Ich brauch nichtmal eine einzige


----------



## Tekkla (18. März 2020)

Ich. Historisch gewachsen und auch vier in aktiver Verwendung. Waren mal zwei Anschlüsse, die zu einem wurden. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle. Fakt ist, dass sie da sind und behalten werden müssen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. März 2020)

Ich habe auch drei Nummern in Verwendung.


Nach ein bisschen try and error läuft der RT-AC3100 jetzt als Wireless Router, allerdings geht jede Anfrage laut tracert zuerst an Router.asus.com und danach an die FritzBox und danach erst raus. Über LAN geht das Signal direkt zur FritzBox und dann raus, allerdings war das ein Test mit dem Wlan des Asus und einem per Lan an die FritzBox angeschlossenen Rechner. 

Im Menü des Asus Router kann ich unter Wireless nicht die FritzBox als Gateway eintragen, sonst kommt man übers Wlan nicht mehr ins Internet. Des Weiteren eröffnet der Asus Router immer ein neues Netz, egal wie man diesen einrichtet.


----------



## Slezer (20. März 2020)

Heute kommt ein Techniker zu mir. Das 2te Mal.

Ich weiß genau er wird das Problem nicht beheben können. Sobald er weg ist rufe ich wieder bei Vodafone an die sollen einer Techniker schicken


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. März 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> 0wer braucht denn als privathaushalt 3 telefonnummern
> 
> Ich brauch nichtmal eine einzige


 Und wie kommst Du ins Internet?


----------



## Slezer (20. März 2020)

Man kann auch Internet buchen ohne Telefon.

Gruß

P.s. Techniker Nr 2 war da. Ich hatte auf der Leitung 60db Dämpfung und 99% Fehler. Er hat da etwas eingestellt. Keine Ahnung was. Ich beobachte weiter.


----------



## blautemple (20. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch drei Nummern in Verwendung.
> 
> 
> Nach ein bisschen try and error läuft der RT-AC3100 jetzt als Wireless Router, allerdings geht jede Anfrage laut tracert zuerst an Router.asus.com und danach an die FritzBox und danach erst raus. Über LAN geht das Signal direkt zur FritzBox und dann raus, allerdings war das ein Test mit dem Wlan des Asus und einem per Lan an die FritzBox angeschlossenen Rechner.
> ...



Laut Profil bist du doch Systemintegrator...
Natürlich gehen die Pakete vom Asus Router zum Fritzbox. Was sollen die denn sonst machen? Auf magische Art und Weise zum Ziel teleportieren?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (20. März 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Laut Profil bist du doch Systemintegrator...
> Natürlich gehen die Pakete vom Asus Router zum Fritzbox. Was sollen die denn sonst machen? Auf magische Art und Weise zum Ziel teleportieren?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wenn man etwas als Bridge einstellt ist diese Hardware nicht erreichbar via Tracert. Funktioniert wie ein unmanaged Switch halt. Das hat im Tracert nix zu suchen


----------



## blautemple (20. März 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas als Bridge einstellt ist diese Hardware nicht erreichbar via Tracert. Funktioniert wie ein unmanaged Switch halt. Das hat im Tracert nix zu suchen



Da steht aber Router und nicht Bridge 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (20. März 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Da steht aber Router und nicht Bridge
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Router im Bridgemode. Kann jedes Ding ab 10€ und seit 2010 oder so..
Der Router wird dann dumm wie n Stein und ohne Reset kannste da eh nix mit dem Teil anfangen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. März 2020)

facehugger schrieb:


> So. Habe jetzt ein paar Messungen zu verschiedenen Zeiten gemacht. Direkt am Kabel kommen max. 350Mbit an, am Lappi sind es bis 300Mbit, im Schnitt eher um die 250MBit und am Knecht (über WLAN-Stick) 100-150MBit. Habe das moniert, nur nach der Meldung bei Vodafone hat man eine angebliche techn. Störung festgestellt, die sehr schnell wieder "behoben" war und anschließend kein techn. Defekt/Störung  festgestellt werden konnte...
> 
> Mir ist klar, das es immer BIS ZU heißt, aber von "nur" 500MBit bin ich ja auch noch weit weg. Wie sehen dahingehend meine Möglichkeiten aus, hätte ich überhaupt welche?
> 
> Gruß




ich weiß es ist etwas "älter" aber, ich habe seit dem Wechsel auch nur laut Speedtest um die 200-550Mbit. Aber ich finde einfach das solche Speedtests nichts bringen, ich nutze immer Steam zum Messen meiner Geschwindigkeit, trotz niedriger Ergebnisse habe ich eine Downloadrate von bis zu 120Mb/s.


----------



## c1i (21. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Man kann auch Internet buchen ohne Telefon.



Zeig mal ein aktuelles Kabelinternetangebot ohne Telefontarif, danke.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. März 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Laut Profil bist du doch Systemintegrator...
> Natürlich gehen die Pakete vom Asus Router zum Fritzbox. Was sollen die denn sonst machen? Auf magische Art und Weise zum Ziel teleportieren?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja. Nur leider habe ich bisher noch nichts gelernt das wirklich hilfreich wäre. Immer nur Theorie und davon bisher auch nur die Grundlagen.

Mir ist auch klar, dass alle Pakete über die FritzBox gehen müssen, allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum ich nicht die DHCP Einstellungen der 6490cable auf den Asus Router übertragen kann. Der Asus Router macht immer ein neues Netz auf.

Die müssen in zwei unterschiedlichen Netzen sein.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. März 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du ins Internet?



Es wird dich ueberraschen: ueber meinen dsl anschluss. Was fuer ne auesserst doofe frage.


----------



## Tekkla (21. März 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es wird dich ueberraschen: ueber meinen dsl anschluss.


Und er kommt komplett ohne Telefonie daher? Gibt es, ja. Das ist aber eher sehr selten.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und er kommt komplett ohne Telefonie daher? Gibt es, ja. Das ist aber eher sehr selten.



Er hat auch nicht gesagt das er keine einzige *hat* sondern keine *braucht* 
Brauchen würde ich meine auch nicht, aber ich habe ebenfalls eine.


----------



## c1i (21. März 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ueber meinen dsl anschluss.





Tekkla schrieb:


> Und er kommt komplett ohne Telefonie daher? Gibt es, ja. Das ist aber eher sehr selten.



Ich bin da jetzt nicht ganz so tief drin, aber bei DSL ist das imho technisch gar nicht möglich. Kabelinternet gab es mal ohne Telefon, ich meine aber das ist Geschichte. 

Einzige Möglichkeit für Internet ohne Festnetzanschluss wäre also LTE.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Kabelinternet gab es mal ohne Telefon, *ich meine aber das ist Geschichte.*


Für Unitymedia kann ich das bestätigen, das ist der Grund warum ich eine Telefonnummer habe


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. März 2020)

Ich weiß gar nicht was DS lite sein soll, oder dual XY ?

Ich hab einfach den Standard-Router(edit: der gratis mitgeliefert wird. VF Station ?) und freu mich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is doch voll ok !?

Hab keinen Plan warum alle immer gern noch einen extra Router kaufen.


----------



## Slezer (24. März 2020)

Freu dich schon mal auf upload paketloss


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. März 2020)

Und wo dran merkt man das ?


----------



## cryon1c (24. März 2020)

Hör nicht auf den, er mag Kabelinternet nur nicht und denkt das alle Kabelanschlüsse absolut untauglich sind was Internet angeht. Dem ist aber nicht so 
Leitung sieht gut aus, freue dich und hör nicht auf die Hater


----------



## Slezer (24. März 2020)

Seit 4 Jahren habe ich kabel Internet und war immer top zufrieden. Erst seit der Umstellung auf GIGA cable habe ich im upload paketloss des Todes. Techniker Nr 3 kommt nächste Woche zu mir


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. März 2020)

Hab grad auch ne Runde PUBG getestet und nichts ungewöhnliches festgestellt.
Wurde ohne den Gegner zu sehen gekillt. Also _alles wie üblich_.


----------



## c1i (24. März 2020)

Wenn die VS wie gewünscht funktioniert, dann ist auch alles gut. Kein Grund zu tauschen. 

Auf deine Frage warum "alle" was anderes wollen: Ich zum Beispiel nutze einige Funktionen der Fritte, welche mir die VS nicht liefert, Eine Leihbox von Vodafone scheidet auch aus, da die Firmware von denen nicht alles unterstützt, und zum anderen habe ich "schon immer" eigene Hardware. Mit einer eigenen Fritzbox macht man auch nichts falsch. Die scheint zwar teurer als die Miete zu sein, wenn man den Wiederverkaufswert berücksichtigt, dann sieht das aber wieder anders aus.

Als extravaganten Punkt möchte ich hinzufügen: die Vodafonestation ist hässlich.


----------



## cryon1c (24. März 2020)

Was viele vergessen: Vodafone kriegt die Fritzbox-Updates nicht gleichzeitig raus mit den eigentlichen Fritzbox-Updates direkt von AVM.
Dazu kann man das nicht steuern, wenn Vodafone will, klatschen sie dir ungefragt (mitten im Betrieb) n Update rein, bist also 5-10min weg und weißt nicht was los ist weil deine Fritte nicht antwortet xD

Das ist jetzt nicht kritisch, für viele aber auch ein Grund mit umzusatteln auf eigene Hardware.


----------



## c1i (24. März 2020)

Stimmt. Für die 6591 ist 07.13 aktuell. Das hat imho die Leihgeräte von Vodafone noch nicht erreicht, während von AVM schon die nächste Version im Labor ist und bald final angeboten wird. 

DVB-C wird aber (meines Wissens) leider immer noch nicht dabei sein. Falsch. Ist endlich dabei: Fritz Box 6591 Cable: Neues Labor bringt DVB-C-Streaming - PC-WELT

Darauf wird man als Leihgeräte-Benutzer wahrscheinlich noch recht lange warten müssen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. März 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Auf deine Frage warum "alle" was anderes wollen: Ich zum Beispiel nutze einige Funktionen der Fritte, welche mir die VS nicht liefert,



Ja, ok.

Also sind es einzelne, verständliche Wünsche, aber nicht generell ein Grund, warum die Gratiskiste(Router) nicht genutzt werden sollte.
Is ja beruhigend für mich, als 08/15 Nutzer, der am liebsten hat, wenn das Ding einfach läuft.

Und ganz nebenbei bewundere ich das wunderschöne, zeitlose Design, welches mir dieses Kunstwerk an moderner Hardware immer wieder entgegenwirft, wenn ich zufällig durch den Flur laufe. 

Es ist halt ein "Kasten", wo sie _eine_ Rolle drunter vergessen haben. 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, gefällt mir dieses matte Design, mit den kleinen LEDs doch tatsächlich so einigermaßen. 
Das Wichtigste ist halt, dass die Kiste funktioniert und das tat sie, ohne dass ich groß was machen musste. Nix einstellen. Nix. Rennt direkt mit den Einstellungen, wie ich's haben wollte. Auch kein öffentliches WLAN Sharing, oder so. Is standardmäßig aus gewesen, bei mir.

Ick freu mir !


----------



## Kelemvor (24. März 2020)

Mir kam der WLAn Teil der Vodafone Station noch schlechter als bei der Unitymedia Box vor, 
zum Glück hatte ich schon wegen der alten Box den Netgear Nighthawk X6S Repeater, der auch als AP funktioniert und  alleine die ganze Wohnung inkl. Balkon flott versorgt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. März 2020)

Endlich bekomme ich es auch zu dem geringeren Preis ...


----------



## Icedaft (24. März 2020)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Endlich bekomme ich es auch zu dem geringeren Preis ...



Geringer Preis? Zu dem „günstigen“ Tarif kommen als Eigenheimbesitzer nochmal monatlich ~21€ Grundgebühr für den Kabelanschluss hinzu, zudem bietet Vodafone/Unity hier max.500Mbit/s an, einen Rabatt für diesen Tarif gibt es wegen des geringeren Downloads nicht, vom Upload spreche ich mal besser nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. März 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Mir kam der WLAn Teil der Vodafone Station noch schlechter als bei der Unitymedia Box vor,
> zum Glück hatte ich schon wegen der alten Box den Netgear Nighthawk X6S Repeater, der auch als AP funktioniert und  alleine die ganze Wohnung inkl. Balkon flott versorgt.




Draußen war's etwas schlecht, mit dem Empfang. Aber in der Wohnung überall "ausreichend gut". Also schnell genug zum Serien/Filme streamen.

WLAN is ja eh nie so wichtig, wie LAN zum Zocken.


----------



## Tekkla (25. März 2020)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Geringer Preis? Zu dem „günstigen“ Tarif kommen als Eigenheimbesitzer nochmal monatlich ~21€ Grundgebühr für den Kabelanschluss hinzu


Nur, wenn du auch TV guckst. Gerade bei meinen Eltern, die per SAT sehen, einen Anschluss von Vodafone gebucht. Die zahlen nur für Telefon & internet und haben sogar die alte, nicht mehr genutze BK Anlage für lau erneuert bekommen.


----------



## Slezer (25. März 2020)

So ist es.


----------



## robbe (25. März 2020)

Das sich immer noch dieses Gerücht hält, man müsse bei Internet über Kabel noch zusätzlich den Kabelanschluss bezahlen...... Mir ist keiner der größeren  Anbieter bekannt, bei dem das jemals so war.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. März 2020)

Ich hab auch TV über Kabel und dem Hausbesitzer war es egal, ob ich den vorhandenen Kabelanschluss nutzen möchte(er meinte, das wäre "blöd" und ich sollte das besser nicht bestellen  ).
Somit hab ich den TV/Kabelanschluss selber bestellt, als Selbstzahler.
Damit konnte ich aber auch dieses CableMax 1000 kriegen. 

Das ist einfach nicht zu vergleichen, mit meinem alten bis zu 50Mbit Vertrag, der gerade 21 Mbit schaffte(in der vorigen Wohnung), über Kupferleitung/DSL.

In diesem Fall zahl' ich das gern, denn ich denke mir, manch einer wäre froh, wenn er sowas bestellen könnte. So gesehen order ich einfach das Mögliche.

Hab vorhin nochmal getestet, da ich auch öfter diese Begrenzung von 940Mbit drin hatte. Evtl. machen sie das bei hoher Auslastung ? 
Aber is mir egal, da immer noch doppelt so schnell, wie vorher das 400er und dafür dann auch noch 10€/Monat günstiger.

So sieht's aktuell aus und die Tests, die ich so gemacht habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher mit 400er und jetzt halt mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch TV über Kabel und dem Hausbesitzer war es egal, ob ich den vorhandenen Kabelanschluss nutzen möchte(er meinte, das wäre "blöd" und ich sollte das besser nicht bestellen  ).
> Somit hab ich den TV/Kabelanschluss selber bestellt, als Selbstzahler.
> Damit konnte ich aber auch dieses CableMax 1000 kriegen.
> 
> ...



Viel spass damit 

Ich "gammel" hier mit stabilen 200mbit down/40mbit up der telekom per dsl telefondose rum.

Ist ganz okay. 


Aber sowohl in preis als auch leistung sind die Kabelanbieter - vodafone hier zb- einfach wesentlich besser und attraktiver.


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2020)

Ich konnte heute mal testen.
Hab jetzt ~540Mbit/s übers Wlan, also knapp 10% mehr als versprochen.
Bei mir läuft es also gut.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. März 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Viel spass damit



Danke. 




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich "gammel" hier mit stabilen 200mbit down/40mbit up der telekom per dsl telefondose rum.
> 
> Ist ganz okay.



Das is doch auch sehr ok, im Gegensatz zu alten "_bis zu 16000 DSL_" Zeiten(oder kann sich noch wer an DSL 6000 erinnern ?  ), wo dann nur 10 bei rum kamen.
40Mbit up hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch inkl. der 400er down Leitung. Das is schon ganz gut.

Jetzt hab ich zwar mehr, aber das war einfach nur weil "haben will" und halt dazu dann auch noch 10€ günstiger pro Monat, dauerhaft. Da konnte und wollte ich nicht nein sagen.

Aber 200 down und 40 up is schon ganz ok. 
Da liegst du jedenfalls noch deutlich besser, als so einige, die auch davon nur träumen können. 

Hab eben noch mal getestet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es scheint so, dass die zu Hauptauslastungszeiten den Speed auf 940 Mbit drosseln und zu Nebenzeiten hat man dann eher mal den vollen Speed.

Aber _so richtig_ sehe ich da auch kein System drin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer dass vielleicht eher Abends "nur" die 940 Mbit anliegen.
Aber was soll's ... das ist für mich eh extrem gut und das Wichtigste ist, für mich als Zocker, mit *der Ping*, der bei mir sehr gut ist.
Wenn ich da noch an alte Zeiten denke !? 

Insgesamt liege ich mit dem Anschluss eh sehr weit vorn, wenn man Gesamtdeutschland betrachtet, gerade aus Preis-/Leistungssicht.

Was soll ich sagen ? 
Hab nix zu meckern ! 

Und das mit der Standard VF Station(halt diesen Standard-Router mit der einen Rolle drunter), die gratis mitgeliefert wird. Hab in der ganzen Wohnung ausreichend schnellen Empfang, auch per WLAN.
Vielleicht isses n Tick schlechter, als die alte Connect Box, aber irrelevant, da das Ergebnis, nämlich gut laufender Stream von Serien/Filme, das gleiche ist und per Lan isses nun noch mal schneller/besser.

Das war's dann von mir zum Thema.

Danke.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. März 2020)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Geringer Preis? Zu dem „günstigen“ Tarif kommen als Eigenheimbesitzer nochmal monatlich ~21€ Grundgebühr für den Kabelanschluss hinzu, zudem bietet Vodafone/Unity hier max.500Mbit/s an, einen Rabatt für diesen Tarif gibt es wegen des geringeren Downloads nicht, vom Upload spreche ich mal besser nicht.



Ich habe in einer Mietwohnung den Basiskabelanschluss bereits mit in der Miete. Den hätte ich also so oder so gezahlt. Und die 1000Mbit/s habe ich ja schon seit November letzten Jahres glaube ich, da kostete der Spaß noch 49,99 und jetzt bekomme ich es für 39,99. Download ist immer über 900000Mbit/s und upload immer um die 50, hier passt alles wunderbar.


----------



## Venom89 (26. März 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Stimmt. Für die 6591 ist 07.13 aktuell. Das hat imho die Leihgeräte von Vodafone noch nicht erreicht, während von AVM schon die nächste Version im Labor ist und bald final angeboten wird.



Ich habe ein Leihgerät und die 7.13 wurde am 06.03 aufgespielt


----------



## c1i (26. März 2020)

Was sagte ich? imho

Aber schön, dass sie schon nachgezogen haben.


----------



## Venom89 (26. März 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Was sagte ich? imho



Das ist mir nicht entgangen. 10 Sekunden Googlen und du hättest es gewusst


----------



## c1i (26. März 2020)

Was für meine Kernaussage vollkommen egal ist. Durch die eigene Firmware haben die Geräte nicht alle Funktionen. On Top kommt dann veraltete Firmware, was bald wieder der Fall sein wird.


----------



## addicTix (27. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ...



Probier mal andere Speedtests.. am besten die Win 10 App von Speedtest.net.
Meiner Meinung nach spuckt der Vodafone Speedtest teilweise Mist aus.
Also im Grunde stimmt das ganze schon, der Speed kommt ja so an da wird jetzt nichts künstlich hochgepushed oder sowas, aber die Anzeige ist mMn. komplett unbrauchbar.
Wenn ich da einen Speedtest mache, erreiche ich relativ oft auch 1150 Mbit/s im Download, obwohl ich durch Netspeedmonitor ganz genau sehe, dass der Speed dauerhaft bei 122-124 MB/s liegt beim Testen, was definitiv nicht 1150 Mbit/s entspricht.
Ganz davon ab, dass das eigentlich nicht erreichbar ist mit 1 Gbit/s Netzwerkkarte und Fritzbox 6591.
Die Werte kann man mit einer Fritzbox 6660 und deren 2.5 Gb/s Port in Verbindung mit einer 10 GBit/s Netzwerkkarte erreichen.
Speedtest App spuckt konstant 940-950 Mbit/s raus, was der Nettorate und damit quasi dem technischen Deckel eines Gigabit Netzwerk sehr nahe kommt.. da ist nämlich bei 940 Mbit/s schluss.




Zum Thema 1000 Mbit/s für den privaten Haushalt.. an sich Top sache, wenn die Kunden davon wüssten, auf was sie sich einlassen.
Ich selbst habe auch auf 1000 Mbit/s geupgraded, ich weiß das Vodafone mir minimum 600 Mbit/s garantiert und es bis zu 1000 Mbit/s heißt.
Und ich weiß, dass der Server von dem man diese Leistung abrufen will, diese auch erstmal erbringen muss. Und das gilt für den eigenen PC, speziell bei Steam.
Im Freundeskreis habe ich nun schon mehrfach gesehen, dass der Verbraucher da einfach viel zu heftige Erwartungen an die Leitung hat und fast schon krankhaft Speedtests macht.
Beispielsweise wird dann ein Spiel runtergeladen, der Download hängt irgendwo bei 70-80 MB/s ... Unmut macht sich breit, die Leitung nicht bringt nicht was man gebucht hat, nicht schnell genug. Direkt erstmal Speedtest machen ob die Leitung oder der Server das Problem ist.
Und das von Personen, die von einer 100 Mbit/s Leitung kommen. Verstehe ich nicht.
Meiner Meinung nach keine gute Idee gewesen, dass man die Leitung so verscherbelt und damit zu viele Kunden bekommt, die nicht wissen auf was sie sich einlassen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

Ich hab gerade mal getestet.
Vodafone 550Mbit/s Speedtest.net 525Mbit/s, also kein wirklich grosser Unterschied.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. März 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach spuckt der Vodafone Speedtest teilweise Mist aus.



Ja, ich glaub du hast Recht. Bei niedrigeren Speeds als maximal, hat man glaub ich eher mehr, als bestellt. War so bei meinen 400 Mbit, wo ich immer mehr hatte, auch in allen Speedtests.
Bei dem maximal möglichen, ist es wohl dann eher so, dass es leicht weniger ist, als die magischen 1000. Eher so um die 900. So 850-950 Mbit is wohl realistisch.

Naja, dass der VF Test schon das Beste ausspuckt, was so theoretisch möglich ist, hatte ich schon gedacht.
Dass der aber etwas dazu addiert, hätte ich auch nicht unbedingt gedacht.

Sieht aber so aus, als ob es zumindest keine realistischen Werte, sondern _das absolut optimiert mögliche_ ist, was der Test ausspuckt.
Mit realistischen Downloadspeeds hat das dann aber weniger zu tun, eher nur ne grobe Orientierung, ob die Leitung funzt, oder ob was total schief läuft. Für letzteres is der Test glaub ich gut geeignet.

Ich kenn' auch die Thematik mit diesem "_bis zu_" und was mittlerweile gesetzlich auch ankommen muss, wo die Anbieter sich eher dran orientieren.
Bisher war's bei Unitymedia so, dass ich eher immer mehr Speed bekommen habe, als maximal zustand.
War ja auch kein Problem, da es "nur" um 400Mbit ging. 

Dass ich bei 1000Mbit am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange angekommen bin und ich da auch _evtl. mal mit etwas weniger_ als dem maximalen theoretischen Speed zufrieden sein sollte, zumindest bei dem, was wirklich realistisch raus kommt, war mir auch schon klar.
Man sollte keine zu hohen Erwartungen haben.
Es steht ja aber auch bei der Bestellung, auf was man sich einlässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise sollte man also schon so 850 Mbit down von den 1000 auch zur Verfügung haben(+35Mbit up von den 50).
Und auch nach 12 Monaten sollte der Preis bei 40€ bleiben(nur für's I-Net).

Bei mir is das aber eh kein Problem, da ich vorher insgesamt ca. 10€ mehr bezahlt habe, monatlich, für die 400er Leitung.
Ich zahl' also monatlich weniger und bekomme deutlich mehr. Von daher isses mir realtiv schnuppe, ob da nun hinten 940 Mbit raus kommen, oder 1050. 
Das Wichtigste war für mich eh der Ping und komfortabler Upload, inkl. einem schön schnellem Download.

Es ist bei mir auf jeden Fall eine Win-Win Situation  , weil ich damit noch Geld spare und ne schnellere Leitung habe. 
Hatte auch schon nette Downloadspeeds bei Steam von glaub ich 116 MB/s. Es ging stetig höher, aber bei 116MB/s (ca. 928Mbit) war der Download eben schon zu Ende. Komisch ... da sagt man heute schon "Schade, dass der Downlaod von X GB schon zu ende ist."  Is schon eine sehr komfortable Situation. 
Bei 115MB/s hatte ich n Screenshot gemacht, fiel mir gerade ein. :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich das nächste Mal geguckt hatte, war der download _leider_ schon zu Ende. 



addicTix schrieb:


> Probier mal andere Speedtests.. am besten die Win 10 App von Speedtest.net.



Hab ich vorhin mal gemacht und tatsächlich war eher so um die 930 Mbit der Wert, der realistisch ist. Kein Mal mehr über 1000 Mbit, wie bei dem VF Test. Letzterer geht für mich also nur noch als "Stabilitätstest", bzw. Fehlersuche durch.

Aber ganz nebenbei bin ich mit den "um 930 Mbit" auch sehr zufrieden, da auch der Upload scheinbar ganz gut hin kommt und der Ping bei Kabel eh gut ist. Und ich spare noch monatlich 10€ im Gegensatz zu den 400Mbit vorher. 

Hier noch n paar Tests, mit dem von dir erwähnten Programm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ein mal jeweils verschiedene Server getestet. Ohne geschönte Ergebnisse raus zu suchen.
Einer war auch dabei, da dachte ich, dass was mit dem Server nicht stimmte, denn die Werte waren sehr stark abweichend, nach unten hin. Kann ja mal sein.


Also wie dem auch sei: Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Geld gespart und mehr Speed. 


Und: Ja, ich glaube du hast Recht. Der VF Test zeigt ... wie soll man sagen ? ... "sehr optimistisch" an. 


edit:

Hab mal dein Programm "Netspeedmonitor" getestet und mag die Einfache Aufmachung.
Schau mal, was der mir gerade angezeigt hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wie dem auch sei, der Speed is klasse ! 
Ob's jetzt 930 Mbit, oder 1000 sind ...  egal. Klasse is klasse.


----------



## addicTix (27. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> ...



Ja der VF Test ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht und zeigt auch so erstmal keinen Scheiß an.
Wie du sagst, der ist einfach etwas übereifrig und zeigt am Ende noch einige Mbit/s mehr an als tatsächlich da waren.
Er macht nun nicht aus 700 Mbit/s irgendwie 900 Mbit/s aber auf jeden fall drückt der beide Augen zu  
Zeigt aber auf jeden Fall an wenn was mit der Leitung nicht stimmt, also wenn die im Keller ist und wirklich nur ein paar hundert Mbit/s anliegen, dann kommt das da auch so Pi mal Daumen raus.

Interessant finde ich aber, wie sich dein Datenblatt und meins leicht unterscheiden.
Kommst du aus einem Bundesland, wo vorher Unitymedia regiert hat?
So sieht meins aus
Minimal werden mir 100 Mbit/s mehr garantiert als dir, aber durchschnittlich kommen 50 Mbit/s weniger an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal wie, mit der Gbit/s Leitung bewegt man sich echt auf einem Level, bei dem es egal ist ob da 100 Mbit/s mehr oder weniger drauf sind.
Ob man 150 GB nun mit 900 MBit/s downloadet oder mit runden 1000 Mbit/s, das macht am Ende echt nur noch einen Unterschied vo rund 2 Minuten.
Ob ich die jetzt in 24 Minuten lade oder 22 Minuten, das macht echt keinen Unterschied mehr.
Selbst mit 800 Mbit/s sind die 150 GB in rund 27 Minuten geladen.
Das hab ich mir nämlich auch selbst nochmal gesagt, als ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe eine Fritzbox 6660 zu kaufen, würd echt nur den Speedtest vierstellig und schöner machen, in der Praxis kann ich mir die 250€ aber dann auch sparen weil man's echt kaum merken würde, zumal es eben auch der Server mitmachen muss und vor allem die CPU bei Spielen die man von Steam downloadet.

Was die Server bei Speedtest.net betrifft, so kommt es bei mir auch gelegentlich vor, dass da einer unwahrscheinlich schlecht abschneidet.
Tatsächlich der Vodafone eigene, sonst kann ich gefühlt jeden größeren der in Deutschland liegt nehmen und die Leitung liegt voll an.

Was Netspeedmonitor betrifft, freue ich mich in erster Linie, dass dich das Tool so überzeugt.
Ist echt nett, wird zwar leider nicht mehr weiterentwickelt (wie du vermutlich auch bemerkt hattest, als du es ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren wolltest ), aber tut genau das was es soll und ist wie du sagtest einfach super schlicht.
Gefällt mir deutlich besser als der Netzwerk Monitor im Taskmanager.
Was aber dein Bild angeht, so musst du beim Netspeedmonitor auf "Mibit/s" statt "Mbit/s" stellen, dann passt das wieder mit dem was Speedtest anzeigt.
Gleiches gilt eigentlich auch bei MB/s, das muss dann auf MiB/s.
Binäre Bitgrößen, was uns Herr Stephan Wilke schon seit Jahren prädigt... hab ich in meinem vorherigen Beitrag auch nicht mehr dran gedacht


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. März 2020)

https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/VLknqkq4N5ywxNSP2003.png
Speedtest Custom - Test your internet speeds
My nPerf result - Your result (3246707843919745) - nPerf.com
6660+2,5gbit Lankarte
Mit der VFstation waren 850 das max. und öfters Lags und Packetlost. Mit der 6660 ist das Geschichte.
Die 6660 hab ich übrigens für unter 200€ bekommen, manche haben sogar nur 185€ bei Otto bezahlt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. März 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich aber, wie sich dein Datenblatt und meins leicht unterscheiden.
> Kommst du aus einem Bundesland, wo vorher Unitymedia regiert hat?



Ja, NRW. Bis vor kurzem Unity, nun Vodafone.
Mit Unity war ich sehr zufrieden. Muss sich noch zeigen, ob's bei VF bleibt, aber tendenziell sieht's erst mal gut aus. Bemerkt habe ich es z.B. an schnellerer Verfügbarkeit von Ansprechpartnern im Callcenter.

Bei Unity hab ich mir oft das Telefon auf laut gestellt und dann erst mal eine Serie geschaut, bis jemand dran ging. Konnte schon mal 30-45 Minuten dauern.
Bei VF waren es bisher nur wenige Minuten. Also tendenziell besser.



addicTix schrieb:


> (wie du vermutlich auch bemerkt hattest, als du es ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus installieren wolltest ),



Yep.

Und danke noch mal für deine Tipps. 
(Bezüglich Tool und Einstellungen.)


edit:




Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Mit der VFstation waren 850 das max. und öfters Lags und Packetlost. Mit der 6660 ist das Geschichte.
> Die 6660 hab ich übrigens für unter 200€ bekommen, manche haben sogar nur 185€ bei Otto bezahlt.




Aha ? Is das von den meisten bestätigt ?
Falls es zu Problemen kommen sollte, mit der VF Station, könnte ich mich ja mal nach einem Angebot für diesen Router umschauen.
Is das WLAN auch besser damit ?

Vor allem würde ich mich natürlich über Lags ärgern, beim Zocken.
In meinem Rennspiel gestern (Wreckfest) gab's schon extreme Lags, aber das berichteten auch andere Mitspieler und scheinbar gab's vorher auch n Sale, wodurch sehr viele neue Mitspieler dazu kamen, was ja im Grunde gut ist und die Server waren ziemlich voll.
Vielleicht kam's auch dadurch.

Gibt's mit der VF Station irgendwelche Berichte über Lags in MP Spielen ?
Hab extra gestern mal wieder PUBG getestet, um nach Lags zu forschen.
Aber in Wreckfest wird's natürlich sehr schnell offensichtlich, wenn die Autos der Mitspieler da nur rumbeamen, so dass es unspielbar wird.

Auf einem anderen Server lief's aber sehr viel besser, wodurch ich eher glaube, dass das wegen der allgemeinen Spielsituation gerade so ist, je nach Server.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass mein schnellerer Anschluss im Grunde schlechter zum Zocken is. Das wäre eine Katastrophe ! Werde das weiter checken und evtl. noch mal berichten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. März 2020)

Oh, sry(wegen Doppelpost) ... sollte n edit werden. Bitte löschen Mods ! Vielen Dank !


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (27. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aha ? Is das von den meisten bestätigt ?
> Falls es zu Problemen kommen sollte, mit der VF Station, könnte ich mich ja mal nach einem Angebot für diesen Router umschauen.
> Is das WLAN auch besser damit ?
> 
> ...



Ist persönliche Erfahrung. War aber auch schon mit der 200er Leitung so das der Standartrouter(hitron) probleme hatte, erst der wechsel auf eine 6490 brachte da Besserung.
War jetzt mit der VFstation genau das gleiche und der Wechsel auf eine Fritzbox war damit nur eine Frage des passendes Angebots. Der Ping hat sich übrigens fast halbiert.
Beim Wlan kann ich dir tatsächlich nichts zu sagen weil ichs nicht nutze. AVM Fritzbox 6660 Cable mit Wi-Fi 6 &2,5-GBit-LAN im Test | TechStage


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. März 2020)

Okey. Danke.

Werd' ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Vor allem falls es mir doch noch auffallen sollte, von wegen Lags.

In Wreckfest vorhin hatte ich wieder nur mal leichte Lags, die andere aber auch berichteten(da kam die Frage im Chat und die berichteten auch von Lags in der gleichen Rennphase(Richtung Ende) ).
Aber mal schaun ...

Danke erst mal ! 


Edit:

Was is denn mit dem hier : AVM FRITZ!Box 6591 Cable ab €'*'249,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Hab gehört, der soll gut sein ?


edit2: 

Obwohl ... der einzelne Anschluss auf "Lan1" von dem 6660  sieht nach Hightech aus. Das wäre genau mein Ding(mag klar und einfach). Lan Kabel in Lan1 mit 2,5 GBit/s und feddich. 
Dazu kann meine Verlobte sich dann in's WLAN einloggen, wenn sie mal streamen mag. Mehr brauch ich nicht. Telefon is Schnickschnack. Kommt da nicht dran ! 
Sieht gut aus, die Box !


edit3:

Aber ok ... erstmal bremsen, die Euphorie.  Erst mal weiter checken, ob's mit der Station nicht doch auch geht.
Dachte mir nur grad, wenn ich schon so einen Anschluss habe, sollte ich den doch auch bestmöglich nutzen !? Gerade zum Zocken.


----------



## addicTix (27. März 2020)

Ich sag mal, solang du keine Paketverluste bei der VFStation hast oder so, sollte da auch nichts laggen.
Die alten Hitron Teile waren wirklich für den Arsch, aber die VF Station ist in meinen Augen kein schlechter Router.
Hab bei Abschluss der Vertragsverlängerung erst ohne Fritzbox bestellt und dann kurz danach diese noch extra Nachbestellt, so kam VF Station und 6591 gleichzeitig bei mir an (die VF musste ich dann innerhalb 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken).
Jedenfalls konnte ich so beide testen und wirklich viel nehmen die sich nicht.
Beide bringen die 1 Gbit/s ohne Probleme, bei beiden ist die Leitung und Box stabil.
Was aber nicht unbeachtlich ist, ist der Stromverbrauch der VF Station... gute 10 Watt mehr als die 6591. Während die 6591 also gemütliche 11 Watt verbraucht, liegt die VF Station immer bei ~20 Watt und wenns hart auf hart kommt geht sie auch gerne auf 25 Watt hoch.
Bei einem Gerät, was bei den meisten wohl 24/7 läuft nicht ohne.

Welche man nimmt, hängt sonst nur davon ab welche Features man braucht. In der VF Station kann man fast nix einstellen, in der 6591 deutich mehr.. aber lange nicht soviel wie in einer freien 6591.
Die verspäteten Updates bei einer gebrandeten Fritzbox nerven, die leicht beschnittene Firmware auch. 
Aber da ich keine Lust auf die Vodafone Zensur hab bei ihren eigenen DNS Servern und ich auch keine Lust habe den DNS bei jedem Client einzeln zu ändern, war es mir wichtig, dass ich den DNS in der Box einstellen kann... und da fiel die VF Station leider raus.
Ich dachte mir aber, die kostet 7€ pro Monat. Eine neue freie noch um die 220-250€ ohne Angebot. Das wären 3 Jahre die ich die nutzen könnte bis ich die quasi einmal abbezahlt hab. 
Da nehm ich die und warte lieber bis ich die 6660 zu einem günstigen Kurs erwerben kann, dann kündige ich die 6591 wieder und fertig.


Ergo, wenns läuft und du zufrieden bist, bleib bei der VF.


----------



## claster17 (27. März 2020)

Meine Erfahrung mit WLAN von der VF Station:
- Handy liegt 10cm daneben
- 2,4GHz abgeschaltet, um Störungen zu entgehen
- Bandbreite schwankt zwischen 40 und 400 Mbit/s

Alte FB 7590 als WLAN-Router:
- gleiche Bedingungen
- durchgehend 450-500 Mbit/s

Mehr ging nicht, weil mein Handy leider nur ac 2x2 80MHz kann.



addicTix schrieb:


> Die verspäteten Updates bei einer gebrandeten Fritzbox nerven, die leicht beschnittene Firmware auch.



Kann man die Mietgeräte nicht flashen?


----------



## addicTix (27. März 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Kann man die Mietgeräte nicht flashen?



Die 6490 konnte man flashen über cmd, aber das scheint wohl bei den 6591ern leider nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
Zumindest konnte ich gar nichts über eine funktionierende Vorgehensweise finden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. März 2020)

Das Wlan der 6591Cable ist @stock eher Durchschnitt. Mehr als 420MBit auf kurze Distanz sind nach mehreren Tests nicht möglich. Vielleicht braucht man dazu ein besseres Smartphone. Der Asus RT-AC3100 liefert ein stabiles Signal mit höheren Datenraten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. März 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Ergo, wenns läuft und du zufrieden bist, bleib bei der VF.



Also ich hab jetzt noch mal länger getestet und die Lags, die ich hatte, lagen scheinbar am Server und/oder Einstellungen, wie FPS lock. Mal hatte ich über 200 fps und lags out of hell, dann fps lock bei 55 rein und es lief geschmeidig(Wreckfest).

Bei PUBG hatte ich scheinbar Glück und es lief ziemlich zackig, also fluffig, ohne lags.

Ich teste die Station erst mal weiter, auch wenn sie mehr Strom verbraucht.
Dafür dass ich nix extra zahle dafür, isses ganz ok, mit dem Dingen, denk ich.

Mir kommt's hauptsächlich auf Lan an.
Das Streamen im WLAN sollte schon irgendwie hinhauen.


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2020)

@ChrisMK72
Den Zusammenhang zwischen FPS und Internet(-lags) verstehe ich nicht ganz.

"Bester" Test den ich empfehlen kann um zu schauen ob man irgendwelche Probleme mit Paketen hat, ob jetzt random high pings oder Paketverluste, ist wenn man über cmd etwas anpingt.
Ich habe z.B. immer *ping google.de -n 1000* (oder 2000) ausgeführt, mit der 6591 ohne 7.13 Update hatte ich grundsätzlich 0,4% Paketverlust.
Sprich von 1000 Paketen gingen immer 4 Pakete verloren, bei 2000 Paketen waren es 8 etc.
Und manche Pakete die nicht verloren gingen hatten dafür einen hohen Ping (200ms oder mehr)
Also man hat ein gleichmäßiges pattern erhalten.
Dann kam das Update 7.13 auch endlich mal für die gebrandeten Boxen und damit hat sich das Problem erledigt, lag also nicht an der Leitung sondern an der Fritzbox.. stand aber auch in den AVM Patchnotes, dass sporadische Paketverluste bei UDP Verbindungen behoben wurden.
Und das ist einfach die größte Frechheit von Vodafone, dass die sich da 100 Jahre Zeit lassen so ein Update auszurollen, was freie Boxen schon Monate vorher bekommen haben.
Ich meine 7.13 gabs für freie Boxen bereits anfang Februar, für gebrandete kam es vor einigen Tagen raus also praktisch ende März.
Und ich kann dir sagen, 0,4% hört sich nach wenig an, aber war absolut nervig beim spielen.


----------



## c1i (28. März 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Kann man die Mietgeräte nicht flashen?



Fragt sich was das bringen soll. Wenn du das bei dem Mietgerät hin bekommst, dann nur bis zum nächsten Update. Vodafone spielt dann wieder ihre Firmware auf. Das wäre also ein Katz- und Mausspiel.


----------



## claster17 (28. März 2020)

Wie will Vodafone wieder ihre eigene Firmware aufspielen, wenn das Gerät nach dem Flash einem freien gleich ist? Die haben dann doch keinen Zugriff mehr darauf.


----------



## c1i (28. März 2020)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber genau das ist immer passiert. 

Zugriff hätten sie auf die freie Box ja auch, wenn sie wollten. Wahrscheinlich identifiziert sich das Gerät als Eigentum von Vodafone. Bei Fritzboxen ist das in der Regel die Seriennummer. Freie Boxen haben eine andere als die von Vodafone. Bis zur 6490 war das jedenfalls so. Eine Änderung der Seriennummer, was technisch möglich ist, wird wohl auch ignoriert, da diese noch anderswo in der Box gespeichert ist. Und ob bei jedem debranding die TR069 Backdoor geschlossen wird, sei auch mal dahingestellt.

Nun könnte man meinen, man ändert noch die Mac. Ist nur blöd, wenn sich die Box bei Vodafone identifizieren muss um überhaupt Internet zu liefern. 

Ja, manchmal funktioniert ein Flashen. Ganz oft aber eben nicht oder nur kurz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72
> Den Zusammenhang zwischen FPS und Internet(-lags) verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> 
> "Bester" Test den ich empfehlen kann um zu schauen ob man irgendwelche Probleme mit Paketen hat, ob jetzt random high pings oder Paketverluste, ist wenn man über cmd etwas anpingt.
> ...




Wollte mit den FPS sagen, dass es eher am Spiel lag und nicht am Internet. FPS lock bei 55 rein und die Autos beamten nicht mehr rum.

Aber was das I-net angeht, will ich ja möglichst einen Spitzenanschluss zum Zocken über Lan haben.

Ich hab mal deinen test gemacht, mit dem Ping.
Da kam öfter ne Meldung, dass die Antwort zu lange gedauert hat.
Is das so ein Paketverlust !?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenn mich damit leider nicht aus und weiß auch nicht, ob ich das mit dem Befehl richtig gemacht habe, da ich so einen Test noch nie gemacht habe.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. März 2020)

Nimm doch mal ping plotter.
PingPlotter Free | PingPlotter Die Trial version reicht locker aus.
PingPlotter: wie man die Ergebnisse interpretiert | World of Tanks Hier noch nen Artikel dazu.


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2020)

@ChrisMK72
Ja, das ist Paketverlust.
Kann an der Box liegen, kann an deinem Anschluss liegen weil bestimmte Pegel außerhalb der Norm sind und von einem Techniker eingepegelt werden müssen.
Ping Plotter ist auf jeden Fall auch ein sehr gutes Tool, wie Zeitdieb13 schreibt.

Jedenfalls, wenn du den Spitzenanschluss haben willst, kommst du um eine eigene Fritzbox 6660 und 10 Gbit/s Netzwerkkarte nicht rum.. Anschaffungskosten belaufen sich auf ~350-400€
Obs das Wert ist um die letzten paar Mbit/s aus dem Anschluss rauszukriegen?
Muss  jeder für sich selbst wissen.
Aber ansonsten kann man sich das ganze auch einfach sparen, weil man es außer optisch beim Speedtest sowieso nicht wirklich merken wird.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

Danke für den Tipp mit PingPlotter ! 

Das erste Mal, dass ich mich mit sowas auseinandersetze, aber Lags kann ich nicht leiden und wenn die Verbindung schlecht ist, würde ich gern etwas machen, um sie zu verbessern, so weit das möglich ist.

Hab hier mal einen Test laufen lassen und 2 Bilder, wo ich die Adressen und Namen raus gemacht habe, weil ich nicht weiß, ob das besser nicht öffentlich sein soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese roten Striche und die PL % Werte machen mir doch dezent Sorgen. 

Is das normal ?

Oder doch besser diese Fritzbox bestellen ? 
Mein Anspruch ist bei solch einer Leitung natürlich, das zocktechnisch möglichst perfekt hin zu kriegen.


edit:



addicTix schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72
> Ja, das ist Paketverlust.
> Kann an der Box liegen, kann an deinem Anschluss liegen weil bestimmte Pegel außerhalb der Norm sind und von einem Techniker eingepegelt werden müssen.



Ok.


edit2:



addicTix schrieb:


> Obs das Wert ist um die letzten paar Mbit/s aus dem Anschluss rauszukriegen?



Mir isses egal, ob ich 900 Mbit down, oder 1000 Mbit down hab.
Aber Lags und eine schlechte Verbindung kann ich nicht leiden, gerade falls es das Zocken beeinträchtigt.
Das geht gar nicht.

Dafür würde ich  mir durchaus so eine Fritzbox kaufen, falls es damit besser wird.


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2020)

2% Paketverlust ist ordentlich, mich haben schon 0,4% extrem genervt.
Da würde ich bei Vodafone um einen Techniker Termin bitten.

Zum spaß, gib mal in cmd nochmal *ping google.de -n 2000 *ein, damit 2000 Pakete gesendet werden und lass das mal einfach im Hintergrund so laufen.
Dauert 'ne Weile, aber würde mich ja schon interessieren ob da dann auch 20 Pakete verloren gehen und wie langsam das langsamte Paket ist.
Hatte wie gesagt mit der Fritzbox 6591 bevor Update 7.13 rauskam auch Paketverlust, da hatten einige Pakete an die 250ms und 0,4% gingen ständig verloren


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

Meine Verlobte hat gerade angefangen, ihre Herzschmerzserie zu streamen. 
Stört das bei dem Test ?

Ansonsten lass ich das einfach mal laufen ...

edit:
Hab's einfach mal so gestartet, mit dem 2000.
Schätze das werden eher so 200 Paketloss, anstatt 20. 

Selber mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2020)

Ja kann natürlich beeinflussen, aber wohl nicht großartig.
Also die Ergebnisse werden jetzt nicht stark verfälscht dadurch, denke auch nicht, dass deine Leitung darüber nur ansatzweise vollausgelastet wird 
Pakete mit über 200ms und generell Paketverlust sollte das nicht verursachen, sagen wir es so 

Meinte eigentlich für 2% auch 40 Pakete.. manchmal sitzt bei mir das LAN Kabel im Gehirn auch nicht richtig 
Aber bin ich auf jeden Fall auch gespannt was dabei rauskommt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

Naja, aber es ist ja auch ein realistischer Fall, denn manchmal streamt meine Verlobte auch Serien(über WLAN), während ich zocke. Und das sollte so eine 1000er Leitung ja wohl auch ohne groß aufzumucken mitmachen. Wozu hat man sowas sonst, wenn nicht zumindest 2 Sachen nebenher laufen können, ohne dass es das Zocken am Lan-Kabel zu sehr stört !?

Hier das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



60 verlorene Pakete.
3%
Pings Min: 10 Max: 36 Mittel: 11


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2020)

Ja das sowieso, also das sollte alles schon möglich sein.
Ich mein, wenn jetzt noch jemand full speed downloaded während du am zocken bist, dann würde natürlich der Ping auf ~50-60 ms steigen.
Aber ein bisschen streaming, youtube schauen oder sowas, das sollte man gar nicht merken.

Was den Paketverlust angeht, eindeutig zu hoch. Da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

addicTix schrieb:


> Was den Paketverlust angeht, eindeutig zu hoch. Da stimmt was nicht.



Okey. Dann hab ich ne Information, mit der ich arbeiten kann.

Danke.


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2020)

Ja, auf jeden Fall würde ich das so Vodafone schildern, dass die einen Techniker vorbei schicken, der sich dann alles mal anschauen kann...
Kann verschiedene Gründe für die Paketverluste geben.. Pegel stimmen nicht, Dose ist nicht in Ordnung, Kabel vom Kasten im Keller zu dir in die Wohnung ist nicht in Ordnung, Modem hat einen ab, Störer in der Leitung.
Sollte auf jeden Fall behoben werden, weil so kann man sich das ja nicht geben


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

Danke Dir.


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Meine Verlobte hat gerade angefangen, ihre Herzschmerzserie zu streamen.


Hat sie von ihrem Rechner denn auch Paketverluste? Evtl. liegt die Ursache ja auch woanders. Bei mir war es mal ein Netzwerkkabel mit ner Macke. Habe auch ewig gesucht, anstatt direkt mal ein anderes Kabel zu testen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

Sie guckt am Tablet über WLAN.

Hab hier aber noch ein anderes Kabel liegen. 15 Meter lang.
Werd' das mal eben checken.

Das wäre natürlich n Knaller, wenn es so eine einfache Lösung wäre.
Aber gut, dass ich noch ein Netzwerkkabel hier liegen habe, noch unausgepackt, um das schon mal als Fehler auszuschließen.

Daneben mache ich noch mal einen Neustart(Station) und zieh nochmal alle Verbindungskabel raus und steck sie wieder rein.
Kann ja vielleicht auch irgendwo mal "n Wackeliger" sein. 

Danke für den Hinweis. 



edit:

Boah !

Was würde ich bloß ohne euch machen !?

Nochmals vielen Dank, 1. für's Fehler analysieren/finden und 2. noch für einen Tipp geben, was es vielleicht auch sein könnte !
(Und für die Tooltipps ! )







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: I love you all !  




edit2:



addicTix schrieb:


> Kann verschiedene Gründe für die Paketverluste geben.. Pegel stimmen nicht, Dose ist nicht in Ordnung, Kabel vom Kasten im Keller zu dir in die Wohnung ist nicht in Ordnung, Modem hat einen ab, Störer in der Leitung.



Ich hab jetzt auch gleich verschiedene Dinge auf einmal gemacht. Die Dose schien mir nicht sehr stabil angebracht und hab da nochmal angedrückt und die Kabel habe ich alle rausgezogen und neu reingesteckt, dazu noch ein Reset am Router durchgeführt und gleichzeitig noch das Kabel durch das neue ausgetauscht.

Also was immer es war, es scheint weg zu sein. 

*happybin* 


D A N K E ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fühlt euch gedrückt !


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (28. März 2020)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Slezer (28. März 2020)

Teste morgen nochmal. Paketloss ist nichts seltenes und man liest immer mehr das es nach einem reset tut und dann nicht mehr.

Man sieht das auch im Router Menü das der upstream unterschiedlich in der Modulation ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Teste morgen nochmal. Paketloss ist nichts seltenes und man liest immer mehr das es nach einem reset tut und dann nicht mehr.



Werd' ich machen. 

Bisher is alles gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## addicTix (28. März 2020)

Verrückt, wie einfach die Lösung manchmal sein kann... das LAN Kabel.
Hätte ich echt nicht erwartet und auch nicht dran gedacht.
Meine Vorangehensweisen sind wie wenn man Kopfschmerzen hat.. direkt CT und MRT um Gehirntumor auszuschließen, statt einfach mal vorher bisschen an die frische Luft gehen und vom PC bisschen Abstand zu halten 

Freut mich dass es jetzt funktioniert


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. März 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Teste morgen nochmal.



Sieht weiterhin gut aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Danke 


Und da ich nicht unbedingt die maximale Geschwindigkeit benötige, was den Downstream angeht und mir sowas hier reicht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... kann ich mir auch andere Fritzboxen sparen, da die Packetloss wohl an anderen Dingen lagen und nicht an der VF Station.

Zum Zocken reicht die mir auf jeden Fall.
Für den Speed von "bis zu 1000 Mbit" auch.

Wenn man weiß, was technisch mit dem 08/15 Zeug maximal möglich ist, was die meisten Nutzer wie ich besitzen(z.B. Onboard-Anschluss im PC), kann man im Grunde auch zufrieden sein, mit 900-940 Mbit, wenn man auf der anderen Seite dran denkt, dass man mit solch einem Anschluss schon ganz weit vorne ist, was den durchschnittlichen Anschluss in Deutschland angeht.

Vor allem, wenn der Anschluss dann fehlerfrei funktioniert, ohne Packetloss. 


Kurz: Bleibe bei der Vodafone Station(kost' halt nix extra und is einfach). 

Und freue mich über meinen "neuen Anschluss", den ich dank euch nun genießen darf. Ohne eure Tipps und Hinweise wäre ich echt nicht drauf gekommen.
Habe durch die Community hier schon so einiges gelernt. Dafür mag ich das hier echt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. März 2020)

Ich habe den Pingtest auch mal in der Powershell laufen lassen. Das Ergebnis: 992 Empfangen, 8 verloren. Minimum = 11ms, Maximum = 38ms, Mittelwert = 12ms

Bei 2000 Pings hat er nur ein Paket verloren.


----------



## blautemple (29. März 2020)

Gut ist das nicht. Da sollte eigentlich gar nichts verloren gehen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (29. März 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Kurz: Bleibe bei der Vodafone Station(kost' halt nix extra und is einfach).



Solange du keine spezielleren Sachen in den Einstellungen brauchst,ist es auch vollkommen in Ordnung die zu behalten.
Zum Beispiel: Einzelnen Geräten nur zu einer bestimmten Zeit den Inet zugang erlauben und so etwas in der Art.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. März 2020)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Solange du keine spezielleren Sachen in den Einstellungen brauchst,ist es auch vollkommen in Ordnung die zu behalten.



Brauche ich wirklich nicht.
Ich mag's eigentlich einfach, so dass es einfach läuft, ohne dass ich groß was einstellen muss.

Ich brauche eine gute Zock-(guter Ping und stabil ohne Fehler) und auch mal Streamleitung(Netflix), mit schnellen Downloads(Steam und GoG z.B.) und meine Verlobte darf gleichzeitig Filme und Serien über WLAN streamen. Und das sollte sich nach Möglichkeit nicht gegenseitig stören.
Während ich hier schreibe, lass ich noch mal PingPlotter laufen. 

Nach dem einzelnen Reset gestern hab ich nichts mehr geändert. Läuft also in einem durch. Zocken läuft störungsfrei und auch das Streamen über WLAN funzt gut(sie ist gerade oben unterm Dach und schaut was, während sie Schutzmasken näht).

So sieht das an meiner LAN-Leitung aus, während oben gleichzeitig ein Film über WLAN läuft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit dem Umgebastel hab ich kein Packetloss mehr gehabt. 

Freue mich. So soll es sein, so kann es bleiben !  

YouTube


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. März 2020)

(Ups ... sollte n Edit werden. Sry. Falls Problem: Bitte löschen, Mods. Danke)



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Pingtest auch mal in der Powershell laufen lassen. Das Ergebnis: 992 Empfangen, 8 verloren. Minimum = 11ms, Maximum = 38ms, Mittelwert = 12ms
> 
> Bei 2000 Pings hat er nur ein Paket verloren.




Jemand schlaues hat mal gesagt, check mal das Kabel. 

Im Zweifelsfall, falls man nicht zufrieden ist, soll es auch helfen, überall mal dran rumzuwackeln, rausziehen, wieder reinstecken und vielleicht mal ein anderes Kabel testen. Ein Reset soll auch helfen(hab das im Menü der Station gemacht und danach auch mal das Kabel getauscht).
Auch an der Wanddose mal checken, ob das Kabel richtig drin ist.

YouTube

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht, da die Cracks hier die Anderen sind. Hoffe es wird alles gut ! Drücke Dir die Daumen !


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. März 2020)

Nachdem ich den Rechner gereinigt und wieder zusammengebaut habe kann ich sagen, dass sich da nichts bessern wird. Das Onboard Lan Modul scheint wohl nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Zusätzlich scheint ein Kabel an der FritzBox nicht in Ordnung zu sein. Dann muss ich wohl neue Kabel kaufen. Welche Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen?


Ein Reset der FB 6591Cable ist leider vorerst nicht machbar. Alle Daten per Hand einzugeben ist mir im Moment zu aufwändig.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (30. März 2020)

Hallo, 
wie ist das bei euch zur zeit mit dem Download von Spielen? Ich kann bei egal welchem launcher (Epic, Blizzard, Origin usw.) nur mit max 5MB/s downloaden. Normalerweise habe ich fast immer die 100MB/s
Speedtest hab ich auch schon mehrfach versucht zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten, da kommen im Durchschnitt 980t Bytes an. 
Mit den derzeitigen Umständen hab ich mir sowas schon gedacht, aber das es immer ist und auch bei jedem Launcher kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. März 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl neue Kabel kaufen. Welche Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen?



Also bei Anschlusskabeln kenn' ich mich nicht aus. Empfehle da also nix.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Lan-Kabel, was ich hier rumliegen hatte(hatte ich mal von Amazon zum Verlegen gekauft) scheinbar ausreichend gut funktioniert: CSL - 15m - CAT.6 Ethernet Gigabit LAN Netzwerkkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Nicht teuer, aber funzt gut genug bei mir, wie's scheint(hatte auch keine Lust über 20 € für solch ein Kabel auszugeben  ).

Übrigens immer noch alles schön und stabil, ohne Packetloss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner Anschluss ! 
Hab seit dem ersten Ändern/Reset nix mehr gemacht/verändert. Never change a running system.

Und natürlich weiter mit der mitgelieferten Gratis VF Station.

Und ich hätte fast eine Fritzbox(für 200+ € + extra Netzwerkkarte für 100+ € + extra Kabel, bessere Qualität, 15 Meter für ? € ) gekauft.
Blöderweise wäre _mit der_ das Problem möglicherweise _auch_ verschwunden, da ich ja alle möglichen Kabel noch mal neu rausgezogen/reingesteckt hätte und ein neues Kabel hätte ich in dem Zuge wohl auch gekauft.

Das hätte nur gar nix mit der Fritzbox zu tun gehabt, sondern einfach, weil irgendwo was zwischen der Station und der Dose/PC nicht richtig war.
Und ich hätte anschließend behauptet, die VF Station wäre doof und mit der Fritzbox würde es richtig laufen. 

Puh ... hab ich noch mal Glück gehabt.
Bestimmt 300-400€ gespart und evtl. noch zusätzliche Sachen, mit Einstellungen für den neuen Router, vielleicht auch von VF aus, mit "Freischaltung" und was auch immer.

Ich steh' auf einfach. So gesehen bin ich happy now. 


Danke !!!






edit:




Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ist das bei euch zur zeit mit dem Download von Spielen? Ich kann bei egal welchem launcher (Epic, Blizzard, Origin usw.) nur mit max 5MB/s downloaden. Normalerweise habe ich fast immer die 100MB/s



Also ist bei Steam bei mir auch gerade etwas "zuckelig" und nicht perfekt, aber doch mehr als 5MB/s.

Hab eben mal testweise n Patch geladen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab Unterbrechungen und ging mal rauf und runter, mit dem Speed. Weiß aber nicht, ob das mit der Installation des Patches zu tun hatte. War ja nur "n Update", des bereits vorhandenen Spiels.


PS: Geil, wie ratzifatzi man nun "mal eben" n Patch für 11 GB runterlädt.


----------



## Hitcher82 (30. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ist das bei euch zur zeit mit dem Download von Spielen? Ich kann bei egal welchem launcher (Epic, Blizzard, Origin usw.) nur mit max 5MB/s downloaden. Normalerweise habe ich fast immer die 100MB/s
> Speedtest hab ich auch schon mehrfach versucht zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten, da kommen im Durchschnitt 980t Bytes an.
> Mit den derzeitigen Umständen hab ich mir sowas schon gedacht, aber das es immer ist und auch bei jedem Launcher kann ich nicht verstehen.



Ich habe die letzten Tage einige Games heruntergeladen. Egal ob Steam, Epic oder Uplay...aber mehr wie 11-12 MB/s erreiche ich nicht. Ich bin nun seit knapp 2 Wochen Neukunde bei Vodafone CableMax 500 aber war vorher mit Unitymedia 2play COMFORT 120 zufriedener. Am meisten stört mich "Packet Loss" in PUBG. Davor kannte ich nicht einmal dieses Problem und sollte doch nun noch mehr Puffer haben durch den Neuvertrag - aber Pustekuchen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. März 2020)

Aus welchem Bundesland kommt ihr und kommt ihr evtl. aus einem Ballungszentrum, wo gerade wegen dem "bleibt zu Hause" sehr viel gestreamt/geladen wird ?

Aber 12MB/s hört sich für mich zu niedrig an.

Hab jetzt extra mal eben was geladen, nur um's wieder zu löschen, um für euch zu checken, ob's da Probleme gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich komm' aus NRW, am Rande des Ruhrgebiets.
Hier fluppt es, wie's scheint.

Ihr müsst natürlich auch was laden, was ausreichend groß ist( viele GB) damit das nicht sofort fertig geladen ist, bevor der Speed sich erst aufbaut. 
Also bei 5GB brauch ich kaum anfangen zu laden, da isses ja schon fertig.

PS: Und bei PUBG fluppt es auch bei mir. Nix mehr Packetloss, nach Kabeltausch.
(bzw. überhaupt nicht mehr)


PS: Hast du auch mal n Reset des Routers durchgeführt und die Verbindungen gecheckt(mal überall dran wackeln, bzw. nochmal richtig reinschieben die Kabel  ) ?


----------



## Slezer (30. März 2020)

I am Back in paketloss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. März 2020)

Also _ich_, als _bester Netzwerkspezialist südlich des Nordpols_  würde sagen: Wackelkontakt. Irgendwo. 


edit: Hatte den Plotter laufen, während ich eben einige Runden Wreckfest im MP gezockt hab. 
( Hat Spaß gemacht, wie Sau !  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit dem ersten Umbasteln/Reset nix mehr geändert. Läuft.  Mit der alten Station.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (31. März 2020)

Hab grad mal nen speedtest gemacht https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/yBwNkmwybXdFZ67T2003.png
Nur laden kann ich gar nix mehr. Es geht bei keinem Launcher irgendwas zu laden. Verstehe ich nicht. Komme nicht mal mehr per Fritz.box auf die Benutzeroberfläche. Habe nichts geändert oder sowas.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Es geht bei keinem Launcher irgendwas zu laden.



Normal geht's, aber kein Launcher ?

This is strange.

Gerade mal getestet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(VF Station)


Würde mal den Router ausschalten, so ne Minute aus lassen, PC neu starten, Kabel raus, Kabel rein, Neustart und checken.

PS: hab weiterhin keinen Packet Loss(nach dem ersten Tüfteln/Reset nix mehr geändert) und das Zocken von Wreckfest heute Abend war n Traum. Alles perfekt.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (31. März 2020)

Online zocken geht ja auch ohne probleme, hab grad paar runden BF5 gespielt. Ich kann mir nur kein Spiel runterladen, das verstehe ich halt nicht


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2020)

Router schon neu gestartet?


----------



## Slezer (1. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also _ich_, als _bester Netzwerkspezialist südlich des Nordpols_  würde sagen: Wackelkontakt. Irgendwo.  [..]



Ich wäre sehr froh wenn du Recht hättest aber ich habe schon alles getauscht was es nur im entferntesten sein kann. Sogar die Endgeräte habe ich getauscht diverse Netzwerkleitungen. Verschiedene Dosen im haus, direkt am Router einfach alles.


----------



## c1i (1. April 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Komme nicht mal mehr per Fritz.box auf die Benutzeroberfläche. Habe nichts geändert oder sowas.



DNS am PC geändert?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2020)

Ich bin seit heute Nacht auch im Club. 

1095 down und 54,8 up.

Fritzbox 6591 steht mit 30cm Kabel direkt unten am Hausverstärker mit traumhaften Signalwerten.
Classic Design fail das die 6591 nur 1 Gbit LAN hat. Jetzt bekomme ich nur ca. 950 Mbit echten Datendurchsatz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich *nur* ca. 950 Mbit echten Datendurchsatz.



Das is hart.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (4. April 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> DNS am PC geändert?



Habe gar nix geändert, mit dem Handy funktioniert es ohne probleme.


----------



## c1i (4. April 2020)

Wenn du mit dem Handy auf fritz.box zugreifen kannst, dann ist das entweder von dir konfiguriert worden oder da läuft was falsch. 

Box auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

Kleine Info für alle, die auch eine 6591 haben. Der Volumenzähler ist bei Fritz OS 07.13 komplett kaputt und zeigt irgendwas an. Bei mir zählt er nur ein paar MB, obwohl ich schon weit über 100GB gezogen habe.


----------



## c1i (4. April 2020)

Nicht dass mich mein Verbrauch interessieren würde, aber mein Volumenzähler in der 6591 (07.13) zählt scheinbar richtig. 

Ist das bei dir ein Providergerät? Dann ist der Bug eventuell in deren Firmware.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

Ehhh ok.  Ne das ist ein Gerät von mir. Vodafone kann im Moment garkeine Fritzboxen liefern.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2020)

Bei mir zählt der auch "realistisch". Zumindest kann ich keine Auffälligkeiten entdecken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei mir zählt der auch "realistisch". Zumindest kann ich keine Auffälligkeiten entdecken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die gesendeten MB sind realistisch? 



So sieht das bei mir aus wenn ich ca 4,5GB hochlade.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2020)

Warum sollen die (bei mir) nicht realistisch sein?  Bei Dir ist aber wohl in der Tat irgendwas faul. Da stimmt ja gar nichts oder bist Du mit dem Teil erst seit 15 Minuten online?


----------



## robbe (4. April 2020)

Was soll daran nicht realistisch sein? Wenn man nicht ständig zeug in die Cloud lädt oder Streamer ist, fällt nunmal kaum Upload an. Sieht bei mir nicht anders aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Warum sollen die (bei mir) nicht realistisch sein?  Bei Dir ist aber wohl in der Tat irgendwas faul. Da stimmt ja gar nichts oder bist Du mit dem Teil erst seit 15 Minuten online?


Keine Ahnung sieht sehr wenig aus. 
Ich habe grade zum Test den Zähler mal zurückgesetzt und 4,5 GB hochgeladen. So sah es danach dann aus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. April 2020)

Hab ne Vodafone Station, die ja gratis mitgekommen ist und mir is schnuppe, was der da zählt.  Ich liebe einfach. 

Hauptsache funzt.


----------



## keinnick (4. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung sieht sehr wenig aus.


Ich lade halt nix (kaum was) hoch. Den meisten Traffic hier im Haushalt verursachen Netflix & Co.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2020)

Achso hier noch ein paar Links zum testen von echter Geschwindigkeit bei Downloads ohne Mehrfachverbindungen.  Ok, wer läd die 1000GB Datei als erster runter? 

http://proof.ovh.net/files/
Das Leaseweb Netzwerk | Leaseweb
Tele2 Speedtest Service
Download Test Files | thinkbroadband
Speedtest


----------



## ric84 (5. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich bin seit heute Nacht auch im Club.
> 
> 1095 down und 54,8 up.
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Gigabit Club! Falls du diesen Design Fail umgehen willst, kann ich dir die Asus PCE AC88 Karte empfehlen. Ich hab brutto bis zu 1733mbit im WLAN, bei mir kommt die Vodafone Leitung damit auch voll an 

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber wenn man den DNS der 6591 zum Beispiel auf Cloudflare ändert, fühlt es sich nochmal schneller an. Ich weiß, auf normalem Wege geht es nicht bei der beschnittenen Box, aber da gibt es ja so ein Config Tool im Netz


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2020)

ric84 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Gigabit Club! Falls du diesen Design Fail umgehen willst, kann ich dir die Asus PCE AC88 Karte empfehlen. Ich hab brutto bis zu 1733mbit im WLAN, bei mir kommt die Vodafone Leitung damit auch voll an
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber wenn man den DNS der 6591 zum Beispiel auf Cloudflare ändert, fühlt es sich nochmal schneller an. Ich weiß, auf normalem Wege geht es nicht bei der beschnittenen Box, aber da gibt es ja so ein Config Tool im Netz


Wenn die Fritzbox wenigstens nen Managed Switch drin hätte, dann könnte ich so 2 LAN Verbindungen nutzen. Per WLAN geht es nicht, da die Fritzbox nur fürs Keller Mesh WLAN zuständig ist und mein PC in der 2. Etage steht. Das Mesh WLAN(2 APs) für 1. und 2. Etage geht über LAN, ist somit auch auf 1 Gbit beschränkt.

Ich nutze aktuell 80.69.96.12 als DNS, der müsste von Ex-Unitymedia sein. Da hab ich immer <10ms Ping, besser geht es kaum. Meine Box ist mein Eigentum und keine Providerbox, von daher kann ich damit machen, wozu ich Lust habe.


----------



## Venom89 (5. April 2020)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es hier schon mal gepostet wurde, aber wenn man den DNS der 6591 zum Beispiel auf Cloudflare ändert, fühlt es sich nochmal schneller an. Ich weiß, auf normalem Wege geht es nicht bei der beschnittenen Box, aber da gibt es ja so ein Config Tool im Netz



Doch das geht auch mit der Vodafone Fritzbox. Ganz ohne Tool.


----------



## ric84 (5. April 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Doch das geht auch mit der Vodafone Fritzbox. Ganz ohne Tool.



Ne eben nicht, hab leider seit Jahren nirgends im Menü der Vodafone gebrandeten Fritzbox die Möglichkeit einen eigenen DNS einzustellen, drum hab ich es per Editor lösen können.


----------



## Venom89 (6. April 2020)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ne eben nicht



Na eben doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ric84 (6. April 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Na eben doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast wirklich eine Fritzbox von Vodafone?  Du Glücklicher. Hauptsache es funktioniert trotzdem über Umwegen


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (6. April 2020)

Wann updatet sich denn mal die vodafone Cable 6591? Bei mir steht immernoch Version 7.03 als aktuell da. 
Kann man nun die DNS werte an der gebrandeten Fritzbox umstellen ohne Tool? 
Mfg


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

Auf die Version einer Providerbox hat man keinen Einfluss. Da kann man nur warten. Bei meiner 6490 von Unitymedia habe ich teilweise 3-4 Monate nach den ersten Kunden die Updates erst eingespielt bekommen. Jetzt habe ich zum Glück meine eigene Box.


----------



## robbe (6. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Auf die Version einer Providerbox hat man keinen Einfluss. Da kann man nur warten. Bei meiner 6490 von Unitymedia habe ich teilweise 3-4 Monate nach den ersten Kunden die Updates erst eingespielt bekommen. Jetzt habe ich zum Glück meine eigene Box.



Dann bist du wohl noch nicht lange UM Kunde, mittlerweile laufen die Updates echt gut. 
Früher gab es satte 2 Jahre kein Update für die 6490.


----------



## Slezer (6. April 2020)

YouTube

Firewall aus um paketloss zu minimieren  Vodafone sagt so ein Problem ist ihnen nicht bekannt lol


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Firewall aus um paketloss zu minimieren  Vodafone sagt so ein Problem ist ihnen nicht bekannt lol


Also ich habe weiterhin wie seit Jahren absolut keinen Paketverlust.  Die armen Kunden mit der Vodafone Station hätten vielleicht ein paar € in die Hand nehmen und sich selber eine Fritzbox zulegen sollen. Aktuell sieht das ja echt schlecht aus mit der Verfügbarkeit. Leider hat man ja im Bereich der Kabelmodems fast keine Auswahl.



robbe schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl noch nicht lange UM Kunde, mittlerweile laufen die Updates echt gut.
> Früher gab es satte 2 Jahre kein Update für die 6490.


Ich hatte die 6490 seit sie von UM angeboten wurde. Davor hatte ich eine  6360. Bei der 6490 habe ich gefühlt immer als absolut letzter Kunde die  Updates bekommen, obwohl ich schon immer den größten Vertrag hatte, den  es gab.


----------



## Slezer (6. April 2020)

Hast du das Video angeschaut? Es liegt nicht an der Vodafone Station


----------



## robbe (6. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 6490 seit sie von UM angeboten wurde. Davor hatte ich eine  6360. Bei der 6490 habe ich gefühlt immer als absolut letzter Kunde die  Updates bekommen, obwohl ich schon immer den größten Vertrag hatte, den  es gab.



Der Vertrag hat damit ja auch nichts zu tun, höchstens ob Business oder Privat. Die 6490 hat bei UM seit Release 2015 nur ein Update bis 2016 bekommen, das Nächste kam dann wieder 2018, danach kamen sie tatsächlich recht regelmäßig.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> Firewall aus um paketloss zu minimieren  Vodafone sagt so ein Problem ist ihnen nicht bekannt lol



Ich kann das Video absolut bestätigen.
Hatte auch die Packetloss und dieses "Rubberbanding" in Spielen, gerade wenn's wichtig ist, im Multiplayer. Das war megaätzend.

Auch bin ich ein "gewechselter Kunde" von UM zu VF. Hatte davor die Connect Box, oder wie die weiße Kiste hieß von UM.

Seit ich die andere Vodafone Station dran hatte, hatte ich die Probleme.

Dickes Packetloss usw. .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Große Probleme. Dann die Firmaware ... keine Ahnung welche drauf war. Und keine Ahnung welche drauf ist. Weil ich da nix geändert, oder geguckt hab. 



Dann habt ihr mir geholfen, den Fehler zu finden, hab einfach an der Kabeldose gerüttelt an der Wand, die Kabel raus gezogen und wieder reingesteckt(Wandanschluss und Station), hab über die Station selbst ein Reset durchgeführt(nicht einfach ein/ausgeschaltet, sondern nach dem einloggen in die station da drin ein reset gestartet, bei "restart router") und gleichzeitig den PC neu gestartet und danach das Netzwerkkabel vom PC zur Station gegen ein anderes getauscht.
Seit dem(ein paar Tage her) hatte ich nur noch ne Spitzenverbindung, keinen Packetloss mehr und das Multiplayer-Gaming ist der Hit !

Es lag also wohl weder an Vodafone, noch an der Vodafone Station.
Sondern an irgendwas Anderem drumherum/dazwischen.

Hab auch die im Video beschriebene UM Firmware: AR01.02.037.03.12
(Aufgrund des Videos hab ich mal nachgesehen  )

Hab jetzt vor dem Video den Plotter mal gestartet und die ganze Zeit laufen lassen. So schaut's aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit dem ersten Änderungsversuch hab ich nix mehr geändert. Auch keinen einzigen Neustart der Station, seit Tagen.
Gerade mal in der Station geguckt und die sagt mir :

Uptime since last reboot
09 days, 06 hours and 06 minutes

Es sind auch gerade während des Tests noch 2 WLAN Geräte verbunden. Ein tablet, ein Smartphone.

Läuft aber alles ganz gut und hab keinen Packetloss mehr.

Wollte nur mal die Möglichkeit in's Spiel bringen, dass es evtl. auch nicht an diesem IP4 IP6 hin und hergeschicke und durcheinandergeschicke liegen könnte, oder der Stationfirmware, sondern an ganz banalen Sachen, wo man manchmal gar nicht dran denkt, wie "Hab ich das Kabel an der Wandbox wirklich weit genug reingesteckt ? Is das Netzwerkkabel evtl. defekt ?".
_Muss_ nicht, aber _kann_.


edit:



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich habe weiterhin wie seit Jahren absolut keinen Paketverlust.  Die armen Kunden mit der Vodafone Station hätten vielleicht ein paar € in die Hand nehmen und sich selber eine Fritzbox zulegen sollen.



Ähm ... nein !?

Hab auch kein Packetloss seit Tagen. Mit der Gratisstation. 

Shice Fritzboxwerbung immer. 


edit:



robbe schrieb:


> Der Vertrag hat damit ja auch nichts zu tun, höchstens ob Business oder Privat



Stimmt. Hab den Billigprivatvertrag. Läuft.


----------



## Slezer (6. April 2020)

Du glücklicher. Woher kommst du? Kannst Mal bei mir vorbeikommen und an meiner Dose rütteln?  

Bin am überlegen meine Multimediadose und  Verbindungskabel (Dose - Router) auf eigene Faust zu tauschen. Weiß aber nicht ob man den Spaß dann neu einmessen Muss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen meine Multimediadose und  Verbindungskabel (Dose - Router) auf eigene Faust zu tauschen. Weiß aber nicht ob man den Spaß dann neu einmessen Muss


Solange die richtige Dose wieder eingebaut wird - nein. Gibt Stichleitungs- und Durchgangsdosen mit verschiedenen Dämpfungen. Bei manchen muss der Abschlusswiderstand selber eingebaut werden. Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, Finger weg sonst legst du deine Nachbarn auch noch mit lahm.

...btw ich würde nicht irgendwelche Website pingen, da nicht garantiert ist das dein Ping nicht einfach von der Firewall fallen gelassen wird. Lieber mit Teamspeak oder einem Spiel testen. Die Paketloss Analyse von Teamspeak ist im übrigens sehr gut zur Beobachtung.


----------



## Slezer (6. April 2020)

Bei mir Doppelhaushälfte kommt das Kabel im Keller rein, Kabel bw Verteiler im Keller und dann geht es von da nur mit einer Leitung ins EG. Da ist dann die einzigste enddose im haus. (TV schauen wir über sat / IPTV)

Technisch wäre es kein Problem. Müsste nur wissen welche Dose für dieses Vorhaben geeignet ist + welches Kabel (Amazon). 

Das mit TeamSpeak schaue ich mir Mal an. Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2020)

Die Dämpfung steht auf der aktuell verbauten Dose. Wenn das nicht mehr lesbar ist, dann brauchst du Hardware die teurer ist als 10 Techniker kommen zu lassen und die Dose zu tauschen. Man kann es auch ausrechnen, wenn der letzte Techniker seine Arbeit am Verteiler dokumentiert hat und du die Spezifikation des Kabels im Haus kennst.

Am besten die Dose einbauen, die aktuell drin ist. Es kann auch möglich sein das du das Coax Kabel neu mit einem für das Kabel geeigneten Spezialwerkzeug neu abisolieren musst, weil du das Ende nicht heile rausbekommst. Die Werkzeuge kosten aber nicht viel.(ca 20€)

Wenn du Mist an deinem Kabelnetz baust, dann legst du nicht nur dich, sondern auch alle Nachbarn mit lahm, da alle am gleichen Netz hängen. Das ist nicht wie DSL, wo jeder sein eigenes Kabel zum Verteiler hat.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Kannst Mal bei mir vorbeikommen und an meiner Dose rütteln?
> 
> Bin am überlegen meine Multimediadose und  Verbindungskabel (Dose - Router) auf eigene Faust zu tauschen. Weiß aber nicht ob man den Spaß dann neu einmessen Muss
> 
> ...



Wenn mich das jetzt ne Frau gefragt hätte ... ähm ... lassen wir das ! 

Die Packetloss sehen schon übel aus. 
Ich meinte auch eher sowas wie nochmal checken, ob da irgendwas wackelt, oder das Verbindungskabel vom Router an die Dose auch richtig fest tief drin steckt. 

 Oh Mann ! 

Ich brauch ne Mütze Schlaf. N8 !

PS: Bevor ich das Haus auseinandernehmen würde und da irgendwelche Kabel durch die Straße in's Haus ziehe, würd' ich evtl. doch noch mal Profis drüber schauen lassen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (7. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Du glücklicher. Woher kommst du? Kannst Mal bei mir vorbeikommen und an meiner Dose rütteln?
> 
> Bin am überlegen meine Multimediadose und  Verbindungskabel (Dose - Router) auf eigene Faust zu tauschen. Weiß aber nicht ob man den Spaß dann neu einmessen Muss
> 
> ...



Aufjedenfall mal beim Provider anrufen vorher Natürlich den provider router anschließen und schauen ob das Problem bestehen bleibt.
Wichtig ist das der Provider Router dran bleibt bis das Problem gelöst ist,sonst wird das Ticket automatisch geschlossen!
Falls du Vodafone kunde bist kannste das auch über das Forum machen und da auch den screenshot mit reinstellen.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...btw ich würde nicht irgendwelche Website pingen, da nicht garantiert  ist das dein Ping nicht einfach von der Firewall fallen gelassen wird.  Lieber mit Teamspeak oder einem Spiel testen. Die Paketloss Analyse von  Teamspeak ist im übrigens sehr gut zur Beobachtung.


Solange du nicht jede Sekunde anpingst ist das kein Problem, Bei Google oder den anderen voreingestellten bei Pingplotter.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. April 2020)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Solange du nicht jede Sekunde anpingst ist das kein Problem, Bei Google oder den anderen voreingestellten bei Pingplotter.


Ja und nein. Pings werden immer wieder von Firewalls und DDos Protection geblockt, weil man sie ansich nicht braucht.

Nimmt man jetzt Teamspeak oder ein Spiel werden sehr viele Pakete pro Sekunde gesendet/empfangen und auch alle Pakete mit in die Analyse mit einbezogen. Außerdem kann man davon ausgehen das jedes der Pakete auf jeden Fall durch die Firewalls kommt.

Sendet man in langsamen Abständen immer wieder Pings, kann das Ergebnis auch aus einem anderen Grund sehr weit daneben liegen.
Angenommen deine Leitung verliert 1 Bit pro Minute. Mit diesem einen verlorenen Bit wird auch das eine Paket wo es drin war ungültig.
Bei Teamspeak wär das dann ein Paketverlust von 0,01%, weil es ja quasi nix ist und man es niemals merken würde.
Sendest du aber alle 2 Sekunden einen Ping verlierst du 1 Paket pro Minute, was bei 30 Pings pro Minute ein Paketverlust von 3,3% ist. Laut diesem Test eine total schlechte Leitung, was aber schlicht eine Fehlmessung ist.


----------



## Slezer (8. April 2020)

So, Techniker Nr 4 kommt nächste Woche. Ich gebe meine Leitung nicht auf


----------



## JackHerer (12. April 2020)

Habe dieselben Probleme wie die meisten hier.
Download/Upload ist nahezu perfekt, keine probleme.
Wenn ich jedoch MW Warzone, CS:GO oder BF spíele, habe ich ständig Pings von über 100.
Paketverlust von 100% sind schon fast standart.

Habe jetzt den Support angeschrieben, mal schauen wann der nächste Techniker kommt.
Notfalls wechsel ich wieder zu 1&1 und hab meine alte 50k Leitung.

Hat jemand von euch schonmal probiert was in den Router-Einstellungen zu ändern?


----------



## Slezer (12. April 2020)

Am Dienstag kommt der Techniker nr4 genau deshalb zu mir.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. April 2020)

JackHerer schrieb:


> Paketverlust *von 100%* sind schon fast standart.



Da is dann aber was ganz derbe hinüber.

Das kann dann ja nicht am "Anbieter" liegen.


edit:

Und was die VF *Station* (der Router also) angeht ...

Seit ich meine Bastelei fertig hatte, was ja im Grunde nix wildes war, sondern einfach nur mal die Verbindungen checken, das LAN-Kabel in ein neues tauschen und einen Reset der Station durchführen, hab ich nix mehr dran geändert.

Mittlerweile 





> Uptime since last reboot
> 14 days, 22 hours and 58 minutes



Und ich hab _seit dem_, keinen einzigen Packetloss mehr angezeigt bekommen. Ich teste da gern Google.de als Adresse, da die von uns aus, in Deutschland, halt als "sehr gut gehendes Beispiel" gelten sollte, wie es mit einer guten Verbindung aussieht.

Gerade mal den Plotter angeschmissen, wie gesagt, mit der Gratis VF Station und hab das jetzt so 20 Minuten laufen, nachdem der Router nun seit 14 Tagen keinen Reset mehr hatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, das kann man als sehr gutes Ergebnis interpretieren(auch nach 14 Tagen on), im Anbetracht der Tatsache, was da alles an Informationen herumgeistert, wie schrecklich das mit der VF Station sein soll und dass man unbedingt diese Fritzbox kaufen muss(nee, muss man nicht).
Und an VF _allgemein_ liegt es wohl auch nicht, mit den Verbindungsproblemen, da ich diesen Anschluss ja nutze.

Es sind auch gerade noch 2 andere mobile Geräte über WLAN verbunden, über die station(1 Phone und ein Tablet).

In meinem Online Multiplayer Rennspiel hab ich jedenfalls ne super Verbindung. Aber meist liegen die Probleme, wenn sie denn da sind, am angebotenen Server.
Es gibt echt harte Lags auf manchen Servern(nahezu unspielbar, zumindest für mich), z.B. jedes mal, wenn jemand joint, oder den server verlässt.
Wechsle ich dann den Server, auf einen guten, sind diese lags sofort weg.

Also liegt's nicht an der Verbindung, wie man ja im plotter auch sehen kann(und an der "Station" auch nicht.).



edit2:

Hab den Plotter jetzt die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund weiter laufen lassen. Immer noch kein Packetloss aufgetreten. Und das nach 14 Tagen on-Zeit der Station:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. April 2020)

Jeden Tag fällt das Netz für mindestens 15 Minuten aus. Heute ist die Stunde sogar schon überschritten. Pingverluste bei über 20%. Wenigstens gibts ja noch das begrenzte Mobile Datenvolumen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. April 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Jeden Tag fällt das Netz für mindestens 15 Minuten aus. Heute ist die Stunde sogar schon überschritten. Pingverluste bei über 20%.



Benutzt du ne Fritzbox ?
Nutze mal die Gratis VF Station, dann klappt's. 

Wohne auch in NRW und hier in NRW funzt "das Netz". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch weiterhin kein einziger Packetloss.
Wenn's läuft, läuft's.

Aber dafür muss man sich schon die gratis mitgelieferte Vodafone Station leisten können, damit das klappt.  
Und am besten nix nirgendwo verstellen. Einfach so lassen, wie's ist (evtl. einmalig einen reset durchführen) und es läuft.

Jedenfalls mit einem fehlerfreien Lan-Kabel. 

So ... muss zocken, über die tolle Leitung. Der Multiplayer ruft. 
Das bockt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. April 2020)

Die VF Station kommt nicht ins Haus. Viel zu unsicher...Es bleibt bei der FritzBox, sonst gibts wieder Theater. Eigentlich ist es ganz gut, wenn immer mal wieder das mobile Nezz gefragt ist...Dann merken die Betreiber vielleicht mal, dass die Funkmaster zu wenig Leistung liefern.

Update:
Jetzt gehen nur noch 4 Pings von 2000 verloren: 
Pakete: Gesendet = 2000, Empfangen = 1996, Verloren = 4
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 11ms, Maximum = 128ms, Mittelwert = 13ms


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. April 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aber dafür muss man sich schon die gratis mitgelieferte Vodafone Station leisten können, damit das klappt.
> Und am besten nix nirgendwo verstellen. Einfach so lassen, wie's ist (evtl. einmalig einen reset durchführen) und es läuft.


Es gibt aber auch Leute, die brauchen mehr als nur einen ganz einfachen Internetzugang.
Ich habe in meinem Netzwerk:
- 2 Telefone mit 3 Nummern
- mehrere VPN Zugänge
- einen aus dem Internet erreichbaren Homeserver (verschiedene Funktionen)
- ein Video Sicherheitssystem
- WLAN Mesh mit 3 Zugangspunkten
- ~40 kabelgebundene Geräte und ~20 WLAN Geräte
- VLANs
- feste IPs für jedes Gerät per DHCP
- ein Gast-WLAN für Handys von Kumpels
- ein Gast-LAN für LAN Partys

Ungefähr fast alles davon ist mit der ollen Vodafone Station nicht möglich.


----------



## Slezer (13. April 2020)

Ich nutze die Vodafone Station. Laptop hängt mit einem Netzwerkkabel direkt am Router.

Paketloss des totes bei mir


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2020)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Leute, die brauchen mehr als nur einen ganz einfachen Internetzugang.
> Ich habe in meinem Netzwerk:
> - 2 Telefone mit 3 Nummern
> - mehrere VPN Zugänge
> ...



Das bekommst du mit einer Fritzbox aber auch nicht hin. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. April 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Paketloss des totes bei mir



Drücke dir die Daumen  , dass der Techniker diesmal mal ganz genau sucht, woran es liegt(und es auch behebt) und nicht nur schnell, schnell irgendwas machen und ab zum nächsten Termin.


PS: Wenn der fertig ist, würd ich den erst mal fesseln, mit meinem Zeug prüfen, ob's wirklich gut geht und erst dann laufen lassen. 

Ansonsten weitermachen lassen, bis alles tiptop is !  Dann darf er auch wieder gehen ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. April 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das bekommst du mit einer Fritzbox aber auch nicht hin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Das habe ich aber alles im Moment mit einer 6591 laufen. 
Selbstverständlich braucht man da noch mehr Geräte als "nur" die Fritzbox.


----------



## Slezer (14. April 2020)

Router wurde getauscht. Ich soll weiter testen und mich wieder melden. Naja ich denke das es nichts gebracht hat aber ich Berichte weiter.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. April 2020)

Und wie hat er die Fesseln lösen können ?   

(Hätte bevor der weglaufen könnte, sofort gecheckt)


----------

